# Official Lezdom Tout Ricardo Trending Sports Enter...Social Media 5 Languages Thread



## Tazmo (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 28, 2012)

*Several Things Are Already Trending! Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris Jericho invented OPs bitches!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Darc (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris was too good for this current product.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 28, 2012)

Wade Barret approved


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you invent wikipedia?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris Jericho invented the Internetz! and SIU, thus creating TOG!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2012)

So I just realized...Ziggler isn't rotating his hips...he is pointing them cardinally...to his theme.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 28, 2012)

Heard Dilph used my music tonight. Well it’s about time he got a good ring song, as that “I Am Perfection” tune is crap 


Dilph Zoggler!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Did you invent wikipedia?



Jericho did though


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2012)

Jericho invented pointless jobbing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Jericho invented fail rockstars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

Jericho also invented shitty Smackdown spoilers.

Man, that show is looking terrible this week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2012)

If JBL came back maybe his commentating could make it more tolerable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

JBL was an announcing god, in addition to being a wrestling god.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> JBL was an announcing god, in addition to being a wrestling god.



I hope he can also save Raw too...


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, CM Punk. This is an upset. Hit the fucking Gym.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, CM Punk. This is an upset. Hit the fucking Gym.



He looks alright to me. Then again I'm not all up on his body like you are. lol


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh.

I guess that.

Was pretty....um gay. 

..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Heard Dilph used my music tonight. Well it’s about time he got a good ring song, as that “I Am Perfection” tune is crap
> 
> 
> Dilph Zoggler!



Jericho invented epic tweets 



Flow said:


> Yeah, CM Punk. This is an upset. Hit the fucking Gym.



Skinny fat ass


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 29, 2012)

Like any of you guys are in a position to criticize Punks physique.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

^ That's not that clever,

I won't criticize hip hop artist like Little Wayne, since I can't rap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> for fuck's sake ghost, keep that shit outta here



It's kind of hilarious though. There's a fake HHH and Stephanie in the movie.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Why, why did she throw away her career for porn and drugs?

Some drama with Triple H?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

Did you never hear the story about how HHH was cheating on her with Steph and she was literally the last person in the fed to find out? 

She called Vince about it and his response was "I hope you don't get fired."


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought CM Drunk's a straight edge? Why does he have a beer belly? 

And Chyna looks like a gay prostitute.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Hahahaha, yeah right.

That sounds even more fucked, even for Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

Why would you know what a gay prostitute looks like?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Because there are tons of them here from where I live. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Oh.
> 
> I guess that.
> 
> ...



Are you gay? I don't have a problem with it. I guess you just like your wrestlers with more muscle tone?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Admit it Flow.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

I like my wrestlers toned, but I'm not gay or anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

SMACKDOWN! spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



6. Randy Orton defeated Dolph Ziggler. Great reaction for Orton, the crowd loved him all match. Best match of the night, Orton hit the RKO. Vickie was pissed afterwards. Orton posed for a few minutes to a great reaction.




In the words of the great Deadpool: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



LOSER!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Like any of you guys are in a position to criticize Punks physique.



Yeah pretty sure Drunk is the only one in this thread who work out, does a little MA or anything on a competitive level that requires staying in shape.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2012)

Punk continuing his disgraceful skinny fat ways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Like any of you guys are in a position to criticize Punks physique.



but we're not "the best in world"  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's kind of hilarious though. There's a fake HHH and Stephanie in the movie.



heard about it lol.. but still, its chyna  



TerminaTHOR said:


> SMACKDOWN! spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wellness policy be damned


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 29, 2012)

Kaitlyn.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2012)

Wellness Policy long term punishments only matters if you never brought in any money to the company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaitlyn.



I wonder how her pussy smells.... 



And all those wrestler look alikes from Chyna's new pr0n makes you wonder if she got banged by the real ones during the day.. Imagine Chyna and Shena making love, Shena can't do the missionary style because both of their huge thighs are on the way.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaitlyn.



I'd load her spaceship with my rocket fuel if you know what I mean.


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaitlyn.


I know this may sound Gay but the only thing i like about this picture is her use of Warriors facepaint...


----------



## Darc (Aug 29, 2012)

^ You're right, that did sound gay, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Kaitlyn is one fine white bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaitlyn.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> ^ You're right, that did sound gay, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Kaitlyn is one fine white bitch



what the hell lol


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Kaitlyn.



It kind of perturbs me by how attractive Kaitlyn is.


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2012)

> "I'm talking to WWE about doing some things. I love the energy and excitement and the live component. It's theater on a grand scale!"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfa-bSkpHAU[/YOUTUBE]

I recommend you watch the whole thing  on vimeo


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Johnny whothis?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2012)

Godfather murderstomps.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2012)

Flow said:


> what the hell lol





That lion looks so handsome I'm thinking that he's gay. 



And who the hell is Johnny Curtis?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2012)

People taking a joke picture seriously. Only on Narutoforums, I guess.

And Johnny Curtis is an infinitely more talented jobber than Godfather could have ever hoped to be. Talk about looking back with rose-colored glasses.


Edit: Oh shit. And to whoever made the "Godfather stomps herp derp" comment: Wrestling isn't real.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Edit: Oh shit. And to whoever made the "Godfather stomps herp derp" comment: Wrestling isn't real.



You should talk about taking wrestling too seriously, mate.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Aug 30, 2012)

I should, and do. In a very condescending way as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2012)

Terry Crews should form the new Nation of Domination and bring back AW too


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> People taking a joke picture seriously. Only on Narutoforums, I guess.
> 
> And Johnny Curtis is an infinitely more talented jobber than Godfather could have ever hoped to be. Talk about looking back with rose-colored glasses.
> 
> ...



Godfather just gives that Johnny whocares some hoes and he'll be on his way.

Katelyn Warrior should run to the ring, shake the ropes and clothesline divas.


----------



## Judas (Aug 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> JBL was an announcing god, in addition to being a wrestling god.



As well as an American god. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brBVjEdOIVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Aug 30, 2012)

Creepy Curtis was one of the main points of old NxT along with Hennig Jr/Tyson Kidd's feud.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 30, 2012)

The Para Olympics has a better opening ceremony than the regular Olympics had. 

Dancing midgets, Stephen Hawking, Ian McKellen in a robe - it has everything.


----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Edit: Oh shit. And to whoever made the "Godfather stomps herp derp" comment: Wrestling isn't real.



Pretty sure he was just joking around.

No need to exploit people brah.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 30, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wonder how her pussy smells....



Crab cakes!


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wonder how her pussy smells....



I think I know... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjyZKfdwlng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Soon Ladies and Gentlemen ....




Soon.





P.S Ziggles can sell respect to Drunk.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ziggler needs Flair by his side. Then we can talk about a World Championship run, an a really good one!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Soon Ladies and Gentlemen ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going to be like Swagger is champion again if you ask me. None the less I would welcome this.



Shozan said:


> Ziggler needs Flair by his side. Then we can talk about a World Championship run, an a really good one!



Ziggler needs charisma...


----------



## Shozan (Aug 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ziggler needs charisma...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, well TNA is on right now.  More of the Aces and Eights storyline to start the show.  Lol, so now the head of the group is wearing a metal type mask.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Ziggler needs Flair by his side. Then we can talk about a World Championship run, an a really good one!



What will Flair do for Ziggler besides act like a crazy old man and embarrass him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

So does that mean Van Damme is out of the tourny they are having?  And Jame Storms takes the lead on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Comparing Ziggles to Swagger .


----------



## Shozan (Aug 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What will Flair do for Ziggler besides act like a crazy old man and embarrass him?



Entertain me!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What will Flair do for Ziggler besides act like a crazy old man and embarrass him?





Shozan said:


> Entertain me!



This.

In all honesty, I'm interested and also fearful of having Flair appear in the ring since I think he might end up dying in it one day.  Especially when he throws on of those fits to where he looks like he's giving himself a heart attack.


Short Knockout's match yet more entertaining than the current Divas matches that I've seen lately.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

This is horrid.  They are swooping in and just taking heat.  Making the guys look small.  Or am I just being whiny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

That was a very good Joe/Styles match.  Like the reversals of submissions and how the match ended.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What will Flair do for Ziggler besides act like a crazy old man and embarrass him?



Meh make more dudes pop boners than Vickie at the very least


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 30, 2012)

Did Joe just shout "Sit Your Ass Down!" ??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

Interesting, so they are going to carry out an angle with the "Gut Check" segment with the guy with the bullhorn.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Meh make more dudes pop boners than Vickie at the very least



Damn shame but true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

That was another good match featuring Hardy/Angle.  Thought Angle would have won that one by the way he was kicking out of everything.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2012)

That was a weird match flow. Just kept throwing each others finisher at each other and kicking out over and over before the match could really even take off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, well that was a weird way to end the show.  Is not a mysterious person entering the ring suppose to have their mask on instead of placing it on after the fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2012)

Who are these bikers anyway and why are they dominating the TNA roster?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2012)

The bikers are a stable group called Aces and Eight.  They pretty much started invading TNA a while back and have been beating up the talent vai sneek attacks.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2012)

So lame. I guess its better than cheerleaders or a bunch of rookies.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn! Kofi is a nerd.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0HmmeoM_zU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Aug 31, 2012)

He has Dr. DOOM mask + Superman: Red Son. I jut popped a boner. Watching a video like that shows how much WWE is short selling the guy, he's obviously has lot of character and they just have him rendered into smiling/jumping man. Still, at least he's getting a paycheck?

EDIT: FF7 / Thundercat sword


----------



## EJ (Aug 31, 2012)

I was like holy shit when I saw that Cloud sword.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Damn! Kofi is a nerd.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0HmmeoM_zU[/YOUTUBE]



Ese I posted this shit 2 pages back .


I just want that Thunder Cat Sword. Sight beyond Sight bitches.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

Taker stole his Doom hood.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 31, 2012)

Hope Sandow saves us from that shemus.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2012)

Kingston is a bitch for not havin the Dragon Slayer from Berserk!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 1, 2012)

You guys think Kofi Kingston is nerdy?



Xavier Woods mother fucker.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2012)

Jericho's interview recently basically said everyone was looking too far into those creepy videos they were playing at the beginning of the year. He was also nice about saying guys like Dolph and Kofi have potential but are still developing. Instead of just out right saying they're good athletic men but boring on the mic and everything else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Jericho's interview recently basically said everyone was looking too far into those creepy videos they were playing at the beginning of the year. He was also nice about saying guys like Dolph and Kofi have potential but are still developing. Instead of just out right saying they're good athletic men but boring on the mic and everything else.



 That last part is bull to me. It took Cena all but a year or two to get good reaction from the crowd. 3 years later Kofi is still getting those kid pops. WWE is still making the same mistakes they did last year and the year before. Not putting any real development into anybody else besides their "top stars".


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

They had a good RAW on the one after Wrestlemania, and 1000 episode of RAW. Of course, they invested a lot of money into that stuff...

I'm sure they can put their heads together and at least think of more entertaining story lines


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2012)

> Then the day of Raw, they said I was doing something with Dolph. I was like "what happened to Daniel Bryan and Sheamus?" They said it changed and I was fine with it. I've been doing this long enough that I roll with the punches. I couldn't wait to work with Dolph but I needed a story. What's the story? They said "we will think of one later." I said "I don't like that".





> "We will think of one later"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

> Josh Mathews ‏@wwejoshmathews
> Personal grievances don't belong on twitter, but Kane gets me TWICE? I'll sue the GM's & @WWE. Hey @bookert5x @WWEAJLee am I a priority now?



Josh Matthews is sick of being a punching bag I guess.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

But sometimes people read into these things too much. People still ask me "who was the girl?"I worked on this with a guy named Adam Pennucci who worked on all of my promos since 1999. I asked him the question "who's the girl"? He said "I don't know, I just find her really creepy and I like the idea of it".

I'm not even going to lie. I asked the same thing as a kid looking at Chris Jericho's old titantron. It did look sort of creepy.


----------



## EJ (Sep 1, 2012)

He's upping the WWE, but showing it's flaws in the process without even knowing. 

I love Chris Jericho. 

Especially the fact that he was cool to losing to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Pfft, as if he even needs to show WWE's flaws. Even Ray Charles could see their flaws.


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2012)

"Originally I was supposed to feud with Sheamus, *and then it was Daniel Bryan.*"


----------



## ovanz (Sep 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Josh Matthews is sick of being a punching bag I guess.



He should quit Batista's style, to show them a lesson.

WWE without Josh Matthews is nothing, best seller


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2012)

Shena should job to Terry Crews.


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh my god. They should do a joke episode for him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, come to think of it

Chris Jericho was literally bitching the hell out of CM Punk, and even going as far to disrespect his family while he was the WWE champion.

But Punk mans up against King. 

Not saying that kayfabe HE'S A COWARD, but it really doesn't make sense when you look at it from that stand point. Though they could always pull a, "I got tired of the lack of respect I was getting"


On another note, I REALLY want to see a DB vs CM Punk iron man match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is a big bitch. Not really looking forward to RAW once again. Might switch between it and other stuffs. I don't know how WWE can maintain a kids interest for 3 hours when the only people they probably watch for are Cena, Funkasaursus, Santino, Rey, Orton, Hornswallows and Sheamus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

The little Jimmys would watch it for Kofi too, but he's been relagated to infinite tag team hell.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

My body is ready for RAW.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Sep 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


>



That Isaac Yankem reference and their mutual hatred for Harold.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The little Jimmys would watch it for Kofi too, but he's been relagated to infinite tag team hell.


Kofi is the most over pure babyface in wrestling today.  How the fuck does that work?  More power to him, but he has no character!


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

hehehehehehe

im ready

im ready

im ready

for the RAW


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

I think I'm gonna skip RAW and just try to catch up to Homestuck. I can't help but feel like nothing special's gonna happen in this episode of Raw.

God, I wish they went back to 2 hours. This 3 hours thing is really exhausting.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

If nothing interesting happens at first, I'm not going to watch it.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't skip, Punk and Lawler is the biggest feud i had seen in years


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Where the hell?

Is the stream fucked up?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk Hates Pedos


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> Where the hell?
> 
> Is the stream fucked up?



WTF has that link to do with fake wrestling? inb4 Tobi is CM punk.

stream: Stream

it works for me.

ugh chemus and del rio. Don't care. Early bathroom break.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Punk for interrupting that Ginger.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2012)

Beat up king

Still get cheered

Sorry WWE looks like the fans won't let you push punk full heel


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena white-knighting confirmed


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Chemus being boo'ed. Good Raw so far.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

@ Sheamus getting booes. I fucking LOVE it. I don't like him at all.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Fucking ginger disrespecting the champ.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2012)

World heavyweight championship, officially declared a lesser title.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

I love this crowd. Boo the fuck out of fella


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2012)

they are in Chicago what did ya think?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

I would love to see punk pick Aj up by her feet and swing her at Sheamus using her giant coconut-pineapple head to obliterate sheamus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ is the worst GM ever...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Randy Orton "A man who shows no absence of barbituates, opiates, thc or steroids in his urine"


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

My prediction: punk vs chemus someone is gonna interfere (lawler, chena, del rio, etc) so neither of the champions look bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

so first time those two facing each other? I don't remember.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2012)

They were wrestling in slo mo


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

God, Randy Orton is such a fucking lazy ass wrestler.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it just me or is there less discussion than usual in this thread?

Then again, I guess it makes sense... It is labor day after all.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it just me or is there less discussion than usual in this thread?



Yeah it is. Soon will reach Smackdown's discussion levels lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

oh great randy is humping the mat


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

RKjobber. Probably he eat vince chocolate or something.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Did anyone else see the upside down WWE logo?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz X Cole Commentating? Hell yes. Shit, ANYTHING is better than Lawler commentating with anybody.


ovanz said:


> Yeah it is. Soon will reach Smackdown's discussion levels lol.



It's gonna reach ROH's discussion levels if Linda wins the election.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Lawler should had just stayed heel.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Botch Cara and Fat Mysterio should be tag team champs, while Kofi and R-Truth can go do stuff in the mid-card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Commercial break after one move.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lawler should had just stayed heel.



At this point he should just get the fuck out. I'm so sick and tired of listening to him.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

I forgot Lord Hentai even existed, to be honest.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

hahahahaha

yeah, I'm done for the rest of this RAW. Nothing is going to happen I think

may tune in later.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

RAW catering to the Little Jimmys even more than ever with this explanation of the lucha masks crap, despite the fact it's been explained like 2390849230 times already.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

We know Rhodes isn't after Cara because of the mask 

[YOUTUBE]D83trTquNF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Cole suddenly not the biggest Miz lover in the universe.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Irrelevant to what's going on right now, but I had to post it. If Raw gets unbearable tonight, just know that you have the comfort of watching this gif:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone refresh my memories of why we don't have two Tag Teams champions anymore?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat Harold. He sell injury better than the entire WWE roster.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Can someone refresh my memories of why we don't have two Tag Teams champions anymore?



Carlito and his brother unified the Raw and Smackdown tag belts years back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Kane, Bryan and Harold gonna form the greatest stable ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Sheamus should Brogue kick Punk right now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Sheamus confirmed for ball-less pussy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Everyone in the show looks like a moron right now. AJ doesn't know her employees, Sheamus is a pussy, Punk is a pussy, and Miz is a terrible announcer.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Rlolf nobody know who Matt Striker is, at least Josh Matthews is beaten, and Coach was the Rock personal bitch, but Striker is easily forgoten.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> Carlito and his brother unified the Raw and Smackdown tag belts years back.


 really? wow I missed that. what happened to Carlito?


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone in the show looks like a moron right now.



Glad I stayed in 

CM Punk or whoever told him to go out there and do that knows exactly how to make his own fans seem like ass clowns. 

Some of them were like "errrr reeeeee uh yeah! uh.....go punk....um"


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

And now I'm leaving

good lord fuck this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger out there to do his JOB on Labor Day.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger! I wonder who is gonna win 

Poor chemus he is gonna get trashed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger needs to comeback to be a champ.. He was a nice troll..


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> really? wow I missed that. what happened to Carlito?



Carly Colon got future endeavored years ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio should be a face. He sounds like Ricardo Montalban on commentary. No one with the voice of Ricardo Montalban should be a heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Sheamus doing the Texas Cloverleaf.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2012)

Malenko had to have had a hand on that match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

He's gonna call it the Irish Cloverleaf now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> Carly Colon got future endeavored years ago.


 thanks, I just checked his wiki, it seem he is doing fine outside of the WWE.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Ah, Swagger...  The guy was used to debut Sheamus' own submission move. Super fella is finally complete.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

This RAW has taught me that Miz is not good on commentary.

Also, not a single twitter, tout or social ambassador mention all night!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Chena replacement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio concerned about Ricardo. pek


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

God, I'd give my pinkie finger to bang Kaitlyn so bad. Or just even have the chance of dry fucking her.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



WTF. Punk would be a bigger troll is he said that he was playing WWE videogame and beat Chemus ass as CM punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Layla should be on commentary instead of Miz. She's owning him.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol, Miz wants Layla to shake his hand alright


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Layla should be on commentary instead of Miz. She's owning him.


 lol I agree


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

So Cole has to be the face comentator as miz is the heel? xD rolf.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

I paid more attention to the commentary than the match. Miz was on a roll


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Eve got a flat booty. It's kind of aggravating.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger's right. He deserves better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger!!!!!!! No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We know you are better than that..


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

"Everybody is leaving me" Now AJ mental crisis and a new GM for replace her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger gonna leave and comeback stronger than ever before.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

But...you fired jericho after he lost.  Also, poor swagger.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Swagger going to train in the hyperbolic time chamber to achieve Super Saiyan.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Layla wasn't owning Miz... 

She was just being a catty bitch about Eve.


Judas said:


> Swagger's right. He deserves better.



You're damn right that he's right. He's a former WHC. He deserves to be squashing people like Sin Cara left and right.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Swagger gonna leave and comeback stronger than ever before.


 I know the WWE Writes story line...Dolph Ziggler is going to become World Champ.. After months of having the title, Swagger is going to comeback to challenge him..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Catty bitch >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> diva with no personality


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Harold is the new Coach.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Hug it out.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

#WWEtag


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol said she was the girl that you would choose to have as a friend while Eve was the girl you would choose to go out with.

I felt the burn on that one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Heel Sheamus attacking superface Ricardo.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

RICARDOOOOOOO


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

R.I.P Ricardo.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

@ the third option. Who the fuck wants to see these guys hug it out?


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Catty bitch >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> diva with no personality



Well, I didn't say otherwise. This is real good to see that the Diva's division has actually gotten somewhat interesting, because it was real bland up until this point.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

First Triple HHH dies saving the world against Lesnar, and now Brocardo dies too. Damn shit is getting serious.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh lawd, Teddy Long is gonna have a massive phone bill this month from all the #WWETag texts he sends. Holla holla


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Otunga as Del Rio's lawyer = GOLD


----------



## Shozan (Sep 3, 2012)

inb4 Ricardo and Otunga take all Del Rio's 'money'


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Thieves not recognizing The Rock.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Also, I have to mention, did anyone catch the part where AJ said that "Jericho left."? Kayfabe-wise, she had actually put his contract on the line and did not leave under his own will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Man I really hate this clone of Goldberg.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD KING! Jobber Malol is gonna get fed to Sheffield!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Wut? Ryback has his own t-shirt design now? I doubt that little jimmies will buy it, is too manly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

#wwehug is trending.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

what can the WWE do with the Goldberg chants?  fade away?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Michael Cole impressed by Ryback picking up Majal.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Put the Goldberg clone against some real competition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> Put the Goldberg clone against some real competition.


 This!!


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

#WWEhug         .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz way too excited about Kane and Bryan hugging.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

I wanna see Swagger next week when he had awaken MS sharingan and his bankai. He will rape Shemus.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> Put the Goldberg clone against some real competition.



We can't have him injuring actual superstars


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> We can't have him injuring actual superstars


 like Cena?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I wanna see Swagger next week when he had *awaken Bijuu mode and his bankai.* He will rape Shemus.



Fixed 

MS Sharingan awakening is for CM Punk. It's more fitting for him.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

NoC theme song is from YMCM? 

Anyway, let's see how this angle with DB/Kane plays out.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol         .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Hugging time. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Lol         .


 CM Punk never stops trolling.. Kudos to him.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Hug that shit boys!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Let's hug it out bitch


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2012)

The AJ GM story line is leading to a "no confidence" event.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Kane backing the hell up.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO at the Ref
Like it's a match


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2012)

Cole said wrestlers.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz is waaaaay to into this.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

Funniest shit ever


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

This is too much.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

lol DB can't hold the laugh "you didn't HUGGG MEEE!!"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Miz Lmao!!!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

Should have rung the bell

Miz needs to stay


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Bros for life.

lol Miz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

This wasn't gay at all.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

This just broke my heart because of what just happened before


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

I think that's probably what happens everytime Kane hug his brother.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

They were suppose to be BROS for life.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

DB and Kane

Broskis no longer.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

That was sadder than Sasuke and Naruto breaking up >.>

(which had no effect on me)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone here seen DBD vs El Generico?    That segment could  only have been made better if DBD went nuts on kane with like 25 chair  shots a la SD.  But I don't think that is the plan.  Is anyone else getting BS Kane Tag team vibes from how  they are treating each other?


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Bathroom break.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

FUCK OFF SANTINO.

You should be getting squashed by Swagger and Drew Mcintyre 24/7


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Who gives a damn about how many weeks SD was the #1 show on syfy? 98% of what they air is shit.

WWE should be showing statistics related to the superstars and legends.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Cesaro needs a finisher that doesn't involve grabbing a dude's crotch.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

It's dumb how they took Heath Slay, and made him job to all sorts of people.

But Santino gets to hold a champion and water it down. I have no problem with his character/ring ability, just that someone as comedic as him shouldn't had been the US champion that damn long.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> Who gives a damn about how many weeks SD was the #1 show on syfy? 98% of what they air is shit.
> 
> WWE should be showing statistics related to the superstars and legends.



Fuck you Lost Girl is top notch


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

I find it funny how the DB and Kane feud is literally more entertaining than anything going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cesaro needs a finisher that doesn't involve grabbing a dude's crotch.



Now say that in Italian!


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cesaro needs a finisher that doesn't involve grabbing a dude's crotch.



Should have kept the Swiss Death -> Ricola Bomb  combo.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

And to the loser the title of champion jobber


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz saying Edge but not talking about the guy with the god pyro.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2012)

Vicky ruining Ryder's win.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

put him over, miz.  do it big.  AND putting Cole in his place.  I love it.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Fuck you Lost Girl is top notch



One show out of their whole line up. 


Ugh vickie.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow full of jobbers. Orton, swagger, now this.

Vickie put some fucking pants, you are gross, don't dare to do the sexy cross legs in a chair, poor chair. poor eyes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

dat Vickie and dem thighs


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Vickie is sexy. Not as sexy as Kaitlyn, but sexy nonetheless.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cesaro needs a finisher that doesn't involve grabbing a dude's crotch.


Europeans > petty latent homonervousness


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Vickie put some fucking pants, you are gross, don't dare to do the sexy cross legs in a chair, poor chair. poor eyes.



yeah well.... uh >.>

speak for yourself.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> One show out of their whole line up.
> 
> 
> Ugh vickie.



Being human is really good too but the new season hasn't started yet


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


>


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Ugh... Fucking stupid 'what' chants.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat Vickie ripping off clint eastwood


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

GOOD WORK VINCE WITH THE POLITICAL RELEVANCE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Vickie and Kaitlyn were the perfect mentor/NXT combo due to dat thickness.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

Seriously, never make King return. Never.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Being human is really good too but the new season hasn't started yet



Yeah, I'm waiting on that too. And admittedly I haven't given Lost Girl a view.

Is it really any good?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

I would choose AJ arms over Vi-cow legs any day.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

lol anger management.  #WWEHUG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Why boner right now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Vickie skipping


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't AJ just fire her?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting on that too. And admittedly I haven't given Lost Girl a view.
> 
> Is it really any good?



The main character is a hot bisexual succubus you couldn't ruin that if you tried.  But it is actually pretty well written


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ getting slapped like a bitch.

Shiiiiit.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2012)

So she is a screamer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

This is the hottest episode of the Brazzers Hot and Mean lesbian series yet.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Never mind, Vickie ain't sexy. Just a buther face


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

so....board didnt ban this, right?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why boner right now?



Not saying that I do but...........


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

That sexy meltdown. But she need to strip her GM uniform and say " I quitttt" batista style.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

And I would of marked out if Karma had came out while Vickie was laughing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

Vicki gets about as much lift on her skip as Shawn Marion on his jumper.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

And lol, I didn't even notice she was skipping


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2012)

waste of time, I hate AJ as GM


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 3, 2012)

That was a skip? I thought it was the trot of a hooved animal


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

WTF @ THAT COMMERCIAL, but....what about when madden 14 comes out


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

The...mute sound...is here.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

It's going to be weird not hearing Ricardo's introduction.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Brocardo  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Ricardo is dead. Del Rio's heart isn't into this.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2012)

I am SO gutted at no Ricardo.  I got all happy to hear Ricardo's reception.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ricardo is dead. Del Rio's heart isn't into this.



This pain will help Del Rio into reaching Super sayan.

How cool would be if chena was some fodder character, that will help to hype Del rio new powers, but nooooo, its super boring chena for little kids =/


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

FOR FUCKS SAKE

Stop with this "I'M GOING TO SUE YOU"

"I SPOKE WITH THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS"


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> FOR FUCKS SAKE
> 
> Stop with this "I'M GOING TO SUE YOU"
> 
> "I SPOKE WITH THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS"



Is the board of directors even real? maybe they are just a fairy tale. Never saw them. They are like the patriots moving the strings or just made up. I get they are the inversors, so they own percent of the company, but wtf writers really exagerate that.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena getting rammed into steel step #492791


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Judging by the new thread title, people would have no idea wtf this thread is about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Super agile Del Rio jumping of the steps.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Judging by the new thread title, people would have no idea wtf this thread is about.


 I left and came back to the Sport Bar and I was like wtf? I got lost in NFF? lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Judging by the new thread title, people would have no idea wtf this thread is about.



Didn't notice at first wtf Lesdom...i love it, but not the rest of social media.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

>looks at thread title

Oh god.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG DEL RIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

That backbody slam.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> >looks at thread title
> 
> Oh god.





That's my impersonation of the 3 Hour Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio fighting for Ricardo.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Pffthahahahaha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio manly as fuck in this match.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio pulling out all the stops for Ricardo.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

Del Rio absorved Ricardo's ki.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

HE DID IT FOR RICARDO


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2012)

GTS on the fucking car, ouch


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

I knew Ricardo's chakra/Ki/cosmoenergy will be usefull. Del Rio won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Sheamus should run in with a brogue kick on Punk right now.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Whatever happened to taking the day off.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2012)

Stand-in Champion ----> Stand-in Ricardo


Finally Punk's getting somewhere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 3, 2012)

WTF Paul Heyman?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh snap!!!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

lol Paul Heyman xDD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh shit, Heyman.


----------



## Darc (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman and Punk HEL YEAH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

HEYMAN


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

PUNK IS A PAUL HEYMAN GUY

I FUCKING CAME


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman mean muggin Cena like a boss.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, Punk's retaining at NoC through Heyman.


----------



## Judas (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman got himself another client, I see.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

-Kane and DB segment
-Heyman driving.
-Brocardo dying like a hero.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

Not mentioning the Vickie/AJ cougar/kitten domination segment.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

They should have gotten Colt Cabana in the back seat.

But that would have been too epic.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not mentioning the Vickie/AJ cougar/kitten domination segment.



Still doesn't make sense how Vickie can slap AJ, but AJ can't slap her. 

Or how AJ didn't tell her "You're not allowed to come to the ring side any longer"

The story line doesn't add up that well.

Regardless, Vickie gained more heat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2012)

> AJ is more than a wrestler to me. She’s like a fucking role model. I feel like i understand her. the emotional breakdowns and stuff. I go through stuff like that. There’s a reason shes my favorite. I know that WWE is scripted but AJ means more than that to me. I honestly can’t wait for Mondays so I can actually see AJ. So to see her go through a breakdown like that literally hurts me. I’m like bawling now. I honestly hate Vickie right now. She’s so evil. I love AJ. She’s an amazing human being and…. idek. :,(((((



Tumblr


----------



## ovanz (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sure next week Brocardo will appear in raw, and no explanation how he was revived, wtf.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, Punk is definitely going to hit full blown heel status in the near future.

Though, this shouldn't be a John Cena feud (he will get draws, don't get me wrong) but an opportunity for a new talent to come up and feud with Punk (eventually).

Hopefully DB gets another shot.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

And I'm still waiting for The Rock to come back to get into a 1v1 burial promo with Punk and to see who will get the best of one another. Just don't fucking bring up "Tooth fairy" that shit was played out too much by John Cena.

It should be sort of easier for The Rock though, if Paul Heyman is going to be at his side during their eventual feud.

:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am3rHtFXlZM[/YOUTUBE]

"The Rock doesn't wanna see a video tape of Paul Heyman. Paul Heyman doing what? Probably laying naked on a beach watching Brock Lesnar work out.

BROCK BROCK BROCK BROCK"

lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, Punk is definitely going to hit full blown heel status in the near future.
> 
> Though, this shouldn't be a John Cena feud (he will get draws, don't get me wrong) but an opportunity for a new talent to come up and feud with Punk (eventually).
> 
> Hopefully DB gets another shot.



Bryan will have to wait a while. 

Here's hoping Rock/Cena 2 will be at RR and Rock vs. Punk will happen WM29.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 3, 2012)

they're trying to do the 'Austin as GM' again with Vickie and AJ, but it is stupid if they take out the 'if you touch me i can fuck you up'.

This is obviously leading to AJ resigning as GM


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2012)

Except Stone Cold had the better and more comical end of the deal with the "unless physically provoked"


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk is being booked wrong and it's sad. I mean what was the point of building him up as a legitimate face champion if we're starting to move into the territory of dastardly heel?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2012)

Heyman just setting Punk up. 

Punk: I have to thank you, Paul...you've done so much for me. With you by my side, I'll be the longest reigning champion ever!

Heyman: No need to thank me. You've done so much for me...and your next opponent.

*WooooooaaaaaWoooooaaaaaaWooooaaaa*

DUN DUNDUNDUN DUN

*Hopping*

Cole: "BROCK LESNAR IS BACK!!! AND HE JUST F-5'd CM PUNK INTO THE FIFTH ROW!!!"


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

THEY SHOULD FUCKING PUT YOU ON THE DAMN WRITING TEAM


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2012)

You can tell WWE is pulling out all the stops by pairing Punk with Heyman. They probably didn't like the fact that Punk was still being cheered during the past couples of weeks. Nothing like getting cheap heat from Heyman to boost a wrestler's heat.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

lol, true. They are pulling out all the stops. Him playing his own hometown "fans", and making a hypocrite at himself. It's starting to seem too try hard now, but that's with a lot of heels.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2012)

I dunno, but I gained a lot of respect for Del Rio after tonight. 

dat courageous heel 



Good night, sweet Prince.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 4, 2012)

Well when you make one of your top faces turn heel without having a legitimate build up, something like this was eventually going to happen. 

The whole "respect" issue was thrown together to have Cena and Punk feud till the Royal Rumble so people would be in suspense on who would fight the Rock.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 4, 2012)

Del Rio and Brocardo spirits fought like one being. That was poetic. Silly Chena you don't have a bro, even ryder left you.

Bro power:
Del Rio and Brocardo.
Brosnar and Heyman.
HHH and HBK.
Laurinits and Carlton.
Koffi and Truth and little jimmy.
Prime time players.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

What if Paul Heyman makes a heel stable with Punk? Brock Lesnar wouldn't be included, but it would get things started.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno, but I gained a lot of respect for Del Rio after tonight.
> 
> dat courageous heel
> 
> ...



lol, I don't understand

Why is everyone...are you guys joking around or not about this lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Noone slaps around Ricardo but Del Rio.  Cena's a cancer to his friends.  I enjoyed the nakama enziguri.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 4, 2012)

Another bro stable:

Lord hentai and Sakamoto. Bromasochism.

It isn't wrong that usually the heels are the one that had bro power? lol and faces are mostly alone, like chena, chemus, orton, brodus, etc.

edit:

Can't forget the BROthers of destruction

Undertaker and Kane .


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Just fucking realized the current active faces in this company are so fucking lame 


oh my god

EDIT:

nvm lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2012)

Punk: I'm going to not wrestle you, Sheamus and make you look stupid.

Sheamus: I'll just stand here and let you walk away without doing anything about it, fella.

*Punk walks all the way to the back and disappears through the entrance*

Sheamus: I'm gonna pick up the microphone now to voice my displeasure!


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

And it was even more apparent that Sheamus needs more work on the mic.

But then again, give him the benefit of the doubt. He was working with a Chicago crowd. SO what he was saying was limited.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> And it was even more apparent that Sheamus needs more work on the mic.
> 
> But then again, give him the benefit of the doubt. He was working with a Chicago crowd. SO what he was saying was limited.



No matter what, Sheamus will always sound weird at the mic by his accent, but he is already filling the spot for invincible Face like chena or Hogan. Just wait till they gave chemus some t-shirt design to sell for the little jimmies.

Apart of chena and punk shirts, the one who sell most crap to little kids would be rey mysterio.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> What if Paul Heyman makes a heel stable with Punk? Brock Lesnar wouldn't be included, but it would get things started.



This man would be needed.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree, we need to have face champions to lose cleanly in matches, and get the shit beat out of them a lot. 

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Best part of Raw, when Drunk put 2nd best in the world in his place. Fucking know your role fella!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, true. They are pulling out all the stops. Him playing his own hometown "fans", and making a hypocrite at himself. It's starting to seem too try hard now, but that's with a lot of heels.



I just wonder how much of it was "oh shit we got to do something" reaction to Punk being cheered like the biggest face during the opening segments of raw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2012)

Ricardo deserves the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm watching Raw right now and tears pouring down my face with this amazing crowd


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I'm watching Raw right now and tears pouring down my face with this amazing crowd



WARNING: You will orgasm at the ending.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn good Raw

-CM Punk beating the shit out of Lawler once again
-No Lawler commentary in all the night
-Miz doing a decent job in commentary
-Zack winning a match
-Every Bryan/Kane segments
-Swaggie going off to train with Kaiosama 
-Ziggler pinning Orton
-Dat Macho Man cosplayer
-ADR winning for RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
-CM Punk is a Paul Heyman guy

The only downside is that I will have to bear Kevin rudolf again in NOC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2012)

I was on Bleacher Report and actually saw a great article for once. It was on the most effective heel runs ever. Started with Gorgeous George and ending with current Cena. 

Got me thinking that someone in the WWE needs to read that shit in order to remember how to properly book talent.

Lol         .


----------



## Totitos (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in tears.

SOONER OR LATER, EVERYBODY HUGS IT OUT.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2012)

*Oooh, new AW tweets.  I care, because he is right.  
*
"So a dancer in the WWE gets a DUI and is suspended by the WWE for only 15 days while @BJRatedR gets fired for speaking his mind, etc. #BS" and "AW gets fired for dated joke, Cameron gets 15 days for drink driving and attempted bribery. #loljustice." 

"To those who don't know I was fired for tweeting "Support Linda" I also tweeted "VoteOrDie4Linda" Vince didn't get it," ... "Linda Mac's campaign is pretty important. Vince has spent alot of your money on his wife. The @WWE superstars aren't getting the $, ask JTG!"  *< This is what I think MOST critics of AW are ignoring.  This has nothing to do with Attitude or even rape, but with whitewashing LindaMac's campaign.  No pun intended, I am just disappoint that it works.  Then again, maybe she has alright policies?  Does ANYONE know her policies?  Wanna fuck with WWE, start tweeting things she supports that 'dumb wrassling fans' would never get behind.*

"As I said before @WWE allows you to disgrace other countries flag, have DUI's, smoke marijuana, and do steroids but you can't speak ur mind!"* < Flimsy, AW totally has better points to fall on for this.*


----------



## ovanz (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll wait for Swagger to came back from his training with the elder wizards, and Ricardo sure has gained new powers after being death.

However I hope King died in that storyline and never returns. The need to destroy the body with special fire and urine from the sacred mountain to stop his revival.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

No, Agmaster.

She's so fucked, even REPUBLICANS don't want her in the office. And it's not because she's "overly liberal for a republican" or whatever that means/


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> I was on Bleacher Report and actually saw a great article for once. It was on the most effective heel runs ever. Started with Gorgeous George and ending with current Cena.
> 
> Got me thinking that someone in the WWE needs to read that shit in order to remember how to properly book talent.
> 
> Lol         .



If only it were true.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

AND AW...

He's the true pipe bomber. 

Punk sold out  or maybe he bought in, which isn't so bad. 

lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2012)

Punk is just a herald for coming of the Galactus (Brock).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought Punk was the Thing you know the guys trying to stop Galactus .


Why are you talking about current events Ghost .


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2012)

I just loved how Daniel Bryan walked into the ring last night and everyone and was going nuts, he was just like "come on guys calm down".
He had the crowd in his hands right there.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 4, 2012)

-I like how chena barely talked in this show.
-I like how brodus didn't do the shitty dance.
-No Lawler

Best thing about the faces is that they were absent during this raw. Heel miz as comentator, no JB, Chemus boo'ed, Orton jobbed lol. And DB and Kane stealing the show like always. 

Punk isn't FACE or HEEL, he is just lazy lol. Dat Brocardo and new power up for jacko swagger, swag aura tensei super olimpic saiyan. 

It was good that Del Rio didn't tap at chena lock, but rather hit him with the microphone....Probably it was brocardo's microphone!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Cant wait for Tengen Gurren Swagger.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Besides the fact that we are given a CM Punk/Paul Heyman angle, this RAW sucked.

At first I thought it was since I had gotten older, but there is am extreme problem if the faces just aren't that interesting, and you would rather have a heel win a match. At least for me, it wasn't like that back then. I rooted heavily for the faces to win, and no it wasn't "the little jimmy inside of you! LOLZLOZLZOLOLOL". It was that the heels annoyed the hell out of me and pissed me the hell off.

I shouldn't have a "Oh, this bitter anger towards Vickie Guerro for slapping AJ is a familiar feeling". I should already hate the fuck out of Vickie Guerro, and want her to stop showing in the arena. So when AJ Lee eventually comes out on top (or gets a brief moment of revenge) it will make it even more sweeter. 

Just my opinion. Yeah, I enjoy the heels, but I miss hating them to the point where I couldn't wait for the face to come back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2012)

> CelebrityNetworth.com has posted a new article ranking the wealthiest pro wrestlers in the world today, and the article lists the top 27. The following are some highlights from the list, which you can read in its entirety by clicking on the above link.
> 
> 
> • #1: The Rock Net Worth – $70 Million
> ...



Big Show


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Show taking Edge's spot in top 4


----------



## Totitos (Sep 4, 2012)

Hogan divorces and his wife gets away with a buttload of his money.

Cena divorces and has 35 million in his wallet.

OVERCOMING THE ODDS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Shena is worth half of the Great one .


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

But he's still richer than all of us so


you mad bros?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Flow said:


> But he's still richer than all of us so
> 
> 
> you mad bros?



I don't have lady parts. I'm not mad at all .


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

joim if you are into mafia games


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

When I get on my computer I will deal with you. Be sure to stop by tomorrow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Show





Cubey said:


> Big Show taking Edge's spot in top 4



Iron Clad Contract...not just kayfabe.

But seriously Big Show is a smart dude obviously. Knows how to manage his money.


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Probably those matches with the celebrities and how he's been used to job.


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2012)

probably hoards all his money in his den when he's hibernating for the winter, fucking bear


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2012)

Man you guys are just haters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Slow invested in nuclear power just see all those hazard signs on his merchandise. That is why he is so rich .


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2012)

Oddly enough, I like Angry Show more than humble gentle giant Show, that would turn into the hulk if wronged in some way.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI-riKYoJYk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Just do it already WWE.


----------



## urca (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys,wanna see which wrestler has the same birthday as you? 


September,11th,same as PAUL FUCKIN' HEYMAN!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2012)

Arn Anderson


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Ron Simmons
...DAMN!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2012)

Smackdown Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, and David Otunga were shown inside the general manager's office. They came straight to the ring. Ricardo was wearing a neck brace. Del Rio spoke and received the "What?" treatment. They aired a montage of Brogue Kicks with the goal of having it banned. Booker T came out and asked the fans whether he should ban the kick. The fans were against it, so the kick is still legal. 

1. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara defeated The Miz and Cody Rhodes. Cody accidentally kicked The Miz. Rey followed up with a 619 for the win. A good back and forth match, and Jarrad noted that Sin Cara is amazing live.

Hornswoggle stomped on Daniel Bryan's toe. There was a recap of the "Hug It Out" segment from Raw.

Otunga was shown with Booker T backstage threatening to press legal action.

2. Zack Ryder defeated Daniel Bryan via reverse decision. Bryan came out and tried to remain calm. He got upset when there was a Yes! chant during the match. He begged off Ryder's attack and they hugged, which led to Bryan applying the No! Lock. Bryan won by submission, but he refused to release the hold so the referee reversed the decision. Bryan essentially lost to the Yes! chant. 

Randy Orton was shown backstage. Damien Sandow came out and cut a promo discussing his actions in his match against Sheamus and ripping on social media. Sandow was interrupted by Orton, who entered to a huge pop. Orton informed him Booker T switched his original opponent with Sandow. 

3. Randy Orton beat Damien Sandow by countout. Dolph Ziggler joined the commentary team. Sandow ran to the back after the middle rope DDT while Orton was coiled for the RKO, leading to the countout finish. Orton and Ziggler fought, Sandow came back to save Ziggler from an RKO and took one himself, allowing Dolph to escape.

Otunga continued to argue that the Brogue Kick should be banned. He brought X-rays. Booker booked a match between Otunga and Sheamus. 

4. The Prime Time Players defeated Primo and Epico (w/Rosa) to become No. 1 contenders to the WWE Tag Titles. Kofi Kingston and R-Truth were on commentary. Yes, the Players are the No. 1 contenders for the one millionth time.

Teddy Long was shown backstage with Kaitlyn. Vickie and Dolph demanded to see Booker T. Teddy said he'd advise Booker T to make a match against Orton for Night of Champions. 

Wade Barrett cut a heel promo backstage with Matt Striker interviewing him. 

5. Wade Barrett defeated Yoshi Tatsu. Barrett entered to huge heat. There were also a lot of pro-Barrett fans. Barrett beat Yoshi with what appears to be a new finisher. Barrett cut another heel promo.

A video hyped Bret Hart as appearing on Raw next week in Montreal. 

6. Sheamus defeated David Otunga. They changed the ring apron beforehand. Alberto came out to watch the match. Sheamus hit White Noise to set up the Brogue Kick. Booker came out and interrupted the match. He banned the Brogue Kick. Sheamus jaw jacked with Del Rio at ringside, then caught Otunga with the Irish Curse and finished him off with the Cloverleaf.




Everyone is a terrible GM.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Neither are very entertaining I will say that much.


----------



## urca (Sep 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown Spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




D-Bryan


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero 

Viva la Rasta bitches !


----------



## Totitos (Sep 5, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,wanna see which wrestler has the same birthday as you?
> 
> 
> September,11th,same as PAUL FUCKIN' HEYMAN!!!



Konnan


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2012)

So Barret has a new finisher huh? Hope its better and hits harder than a sack of potatoes. 

And Sheamus gets another lame finisher. Cloverleaf? LMAO I never seen anyone tapped out of that move for like 15 years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI-riKYoJYk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Just do it already WWE.



Seems legit. Do it HHH.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LCOw-TbFgFM[/YOUTUBE]

Poor Chimel never gets a break.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2012)

DB's hug-it-out segment has made him my favorite person in WWE right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,wanna see which wrestler has the same birthday as you?
> 
> 
> September,11th,same as PAUL FUCKIN' HEYMAN!!!



I got Kevin Nash







My emotions when i remembered how bad he really is at times


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Leave that Nash discussion at the door.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2012)

Scary thing is I used to be one of the biggest Diesel/Nash fanboys in the world especially during the wolf pack days.

I still like the guy and marked out at the rumble but in the end I know how many faults the guy has.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2012)

Time to cut the hair? 

Its official, Triple H has "retired" like the Undertaker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Time to cut the hair?
> 
> Its official, Triple H has "retired" like the Undertaker.



How do you know he just didnt take off the hair ?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2012)

"It's time to cut the hair.  Its all about the hair and how you cut it, its all about the arm and if you can break it. I have a giant nose who wants to sneeze with me. Ha Ha HA"


----------



## Bluth (Sep 5, 2012)

So I share a birthday with Alberto del Rio...not really as good as some others in here to say the least. 

So has Sheamus reached double digits in finishers yet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

More like..

Behold the Wig. The Wig of Wigs. Wash it with Pantene ProV. Latter and rinse. ha haha


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

I DON'T UNDERSTAND

Are those his kids...why does his daughter...

SHE HAS STEPHANIE'S GENES

She looks so much like Triple H...if THAT'S her. The nose.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2012)

i think his daughter is like 6 tops


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXiRGdh4N7s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


The goosebumps I got from watching this....

holy shit


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Disregard the first video I posted, lol posted the video in my sg


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 5, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Time to cut the hair?
> 
> Its official, Triple H has "retired" like the Undertaker.


----------



## God (Sep 5, 2012)

dude steph and her daughter can both get it


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Wonder if the company would be different if Shane was in charge.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wonder if the company would be different if Shane was in charge.



I miss Shane o' Mac.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

If Brock had gotten into MMA before wrassling the man could have been unstoppable.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

When he came back to face Randy Orton I tried to figure out like why did he suck so damn much in the ring. Like he wasn't even punching him, it was painfully obvious.

Regardless, this was the guy who in his own tantrum would agree to go into a steel cage or hardcore match with The Rock, or Kane.

GOD I just want something to compete with the WWE. Anything. FFS, nearly all of the faces are lame as hell, don't know how to cut a promo...or just have an uninteresting gimmick.

I shouldn't be rooting for the heels this damn much.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

And it pisses me off so damn much we have to wait to see Brock Lesnar back in action to go against John Cena or Triple H again.

Just have him run through the damn roster, and have someone make a name off of themselves by rising to the top, and making him tap out or something. Ghost already explained this could work lol....

But I also agree it isn't DB's time. It would be weird if he switched to his comical gimmick (a good gimmick regardless), to THE RISING STAR THAT WILL TAKE OUT BROCK LESNAR


EDIT:

But then again, they ruined the whole "GLORIOUS WRESTLER THAT TOOK OUT BROCK LESNAR" with having damn fucking Cena over come the odds (!) and beat him in the most BS manner ever.

Like I said before, that match should had ended with Brock Lesnar destroying John Cena so badly, the referee called for the bell.


Or hell, they could of had John Lauranitus come out and call for the bell. That would had fit his heel gimmick well, and how he wanted Cena out of the picture.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Flow said:


> And it pisses me off so damn much we have to wait to see Brock Lesnar back in action to go against John Cena or Triple H again.
> 
> Just have him run through the damn roster, and have someone make a name off of themselves by rising to the top, and making him tap out or something. Ghost already explained this could work lol....
> 
> ...



By the way Flow how you like Sheamus stuttering in the ring when he was talking to Punk at the beginning of Raw?


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2012)

How do you like Dolph not being interesting so far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Flow said:


> How do you like Dolph not being interesting so far.



Must I remind you that you had a Ziggles sig and even admitted you cant deny his Awesomeness. ?


----------



## EJ (Sep 6, 2012)

His in ring ability "


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,wanna see which wrestler has the same birthday as you?
> 
> 
> * September,11th*,same as PAUL FUCKIN' HEYMAN!!!


It was Paul?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 6, 2012)

Super Dragon had a Q&A at the PWG Board. This guys make my love for wrestling keep growing. Wrestling should be fun!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2012)

HHH with short hair


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> came back to save Ziggler from an RKO and took one himself, allowing Dolph to escape.






really????


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2012)

HHH what the fuck did you do to your hair?


----------



## mow (Sep 6, 2012)

emo girl cut her locks after tapping to brolesnar :3


----------



## EJ (Sep 6, 2012)

hahahahahahahahaha 

I mean it doesn't look too drastic. But I'm just use to seeing him with long hair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2012)

He looks like a mexican car mechanic now.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 6, 2012)

Now triple Haitch has completed the suit cosplay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2012)

Nash and HHH have cut their hair, but I guess HBK is determined to keep his hair until his baldspot consumes him.


----------



## Judas (Sep 6, 2012)

Then he'll be taking tips from Taker's barber.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

At least he can now use a cowl for his entrance .


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh shit! I never thought I'd see Triple H with short hair! Wtf is taking HBK so long?


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2012)

sharing birthday cakes with henry


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DHpiB3_xm9g[/YOUTUBE]

Kaitlyn is half Mexican which proves 100% that Latin women are the best. Thats right our women are built perfecto.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2012)

Me & Jay Lethal share April 22 birthday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be damn, I am enjoying TNA tonight.. I like that fool who wants a contract from the company..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 6, 2012)

William Regal was on Colt Cabana's Art of Wrestling podcast this past week. I highly suggest all of you check it out.

Link removed


----------



## EJ (Sep 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiGF_1i4IFk[/YOUTUBE]


Wait is this AJ Lee as a teen? Oh my god lol


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2012)

actually that is not AJ Lee, too dark (She looks African American while AJ Lee is Puerto Rican.

Also AJ lee would only be 10 at the time not quite a teen.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Watching TNA Hype Snow vs Ryan....it makes no sense.  Tazz is ok with it I guess.  Al Snow is a fucking dick.  He was no selling EVERYTHING.  

Kaz and Daniels can do no wrong, no matter how much TNA tries to ruin it, ;b.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2012)

dat Bubba Cutter counter to the Five Star Frog Splash


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2012)

complete bullshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

That is what RVD gets for doing a 2nd class frogsplash compared to Art Barr and Eddie .


----------



## EJ (Sep 6, 2012)

pffft

RVD does some of the best frog splashes ever


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Keeping telling yourself that Jim.


----------



## EJ (Sep 6, 2012)

Probably not anymore (haven't seen him on TNA that much)

but he was good back when he was in the WWE.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 7, 2012)

the dude hitting Mike instead of Aries in the head is the most smart, story-telling wise, that i have seen in TNA in the last 6 years!


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Question

Is TNA getting better to you guys?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

It's been better for months, now. Right around the time Russo left.

I'm sure it's a coincidence.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

I might give it a try.

I heard Hulk Hogan ruined everything. Truth be told, the only reason I watch some matches was for Kurt Angle, Christian, or Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2012)

> That is what RVD gets for doing a 2nd class frogsplash compared to Art Barr and Eddie .



Sorry Doom, but I have to disagree its called 5 STAR frogsplash for a reason. It's because its the best and its a thing of beauty everytime it hits its target.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember in WWE when he connected it looked like he literally bounced off his opponent and did some roll/flip or something, then sort of sprinted around the ring. It came natural to him


----------



## mow (Sep 7, 2012)

> Alvarez then offers an update on the heavily-anticipated Lesnar/Triple H rematch, noting that it is currently scheduled to take place on the biggest event of them all: "The latest word is that they are now targeting WrestleMania for the rematch. That means the proposed Lesnar vs. Undertaker match is out the window. For now."


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh my fucking God. NO

NO

JUST FUCKING NO

No one wants to see another Rock vs Cena like feud. Where they target one another with petty promos for an entire year until the match. You pull a Wrestlemania match like that around the last quarter of the year until Wrestlemania. In fact, you don't even pull it. You heavily imply towards it. 

I really don't want to fucking see this. I want to see Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker, vs Rock, SOMETHING

holy shit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

And I just got done talking with another person...on this other site.

He basically told me that the WWE is trying their hardest to find another program they can air their show on. The contract with the "kids/pg" program or whatever is called he told me was basically almost up....


Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2012)

LMAO. PG Era is about to end? That other guy that you've been talking to must be trolling you...


----------



## Totitos (Sep 7, 2012)

Wasting Brock's rub on that old fuck yet again. :galaxyryouma


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sorry Doom, but I have to disagree its called 5 STAR frogsplash for a reason. It's because its the best and its a thing of beauty everytime it hits its target.



More like American Airlines and Holiday Inn definition of 5 stars .


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

lol, did it get worse?

I'm serious when I described his frog splash. He bounced off the mat and did some type of flip and sprinted around the ring then pinned the person. It looked so fucking badass.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, did it get worse?
> 
> I'm serious when I described his frog splash. He bounced off the mat and did some type of flip and sprinted around the ring then pinned the person. It looked so fucking badass.



Eddie Guerrero and its maker Art Barr splashes actually looked like frog splashes.  

Hell even D Lo Brown has a far better frog splash.


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Well of you feel that way. I still believe rvd did some of the best frog slashes. Would has loved for him to feud with Jeff a lot more besides being a potential rival to him. But like Jeff none of what they said was that interesting on the mic.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

Sandow > WWE Social Media.  Canon.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2012)

Sandow >WWE


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember they tried to make him feud with Tyson Kidd. God that would of been horrible. Can that guy even cut a promo lol


----------



## Darc (Sep 7, 2012)

TNA is awful but its SO awful its funny. Nothing last night made much sense, random tag matches with AJ cause they can't use him right, Magnus is fueding with God knows who, the Ace n Eight dude randomly kidnapped and held for a week?  and the TNA champ is fighting a no name this Sunday? Sad.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2012)

Please no rematch at WM. Please let Brock move on to someone else. Anyone else. His return has been crap. WWE really fucked up this time. They can't do anything right anymore it seems.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Darc said:


> TNA is awful but its SO awful its funny. Nothing last night made much sense, random tag matches with AJ cause they can't use him right, Magnus is fueding with God knows who, the Ace n Eight dude randomly kidnapped and held for a week?  and the TNA champ is fighting a no name this Sunday? *Sad.*



No. The actual sad part is that this is the alternative to the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

The masked dude is likely Luke Gallows.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 7, 2012)

wwe needs more tits


----------



## ovanz (Sep 7, 2012)

Brocardo is still alive. Or Del Rio summoned his ghost as a guardian.

100% confirmed, Brocardo is Del Rio only friend.


----------



## God (Sep 7, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> wwe needs more tits



true
wwe wtf are you doing


----------



## Darc (Sep 7, 2012)

Did Christian get released?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 7, 2012)

Rolf Bryan tricking Ryder with a hug. And still Ryder wins by dq.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 7, 2012)

Darc, no. He's taking a little bit of time off.

I'm not sure if the "we want boobies fuck you wwe" crowd are being serious or not. :rofl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 7, 2012)

I want boobies and also say fuck wwe 

I also say Randy Orton should be hit by a zepplin, and jerry lawler is a pederass


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

I swear, if Randy Orton had even half of Ric Flair's mic skills, he'd be like, a million times more better.

Thank goodness he didn't engage in Sandow's conversation... I know there's no freaking way he could keep up with Sandow in an argument.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah and he totally ripped off finley who was ripped off by sheamus

"My name is finley and I like to fight"


----------



## ovanz (Sep 7, 2012)

Wade Barrett Barrage finaly.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 7, 2012)

It blows we wont hear End of Days anymore because the man himself dislikes it so much.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 7, 2012)

At least he didn't use wasteland potato carry.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel so sorry for Yoshi Tatsu. Jobber for life. 

Oh well, at least he can say that he wrestled in the WWE.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 7, 2012)

Swagger is gonna train in the streets or japan to gain new powers.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Swagger is gonna train in the streets or japan to gain new powers.



He's gonna be training in the the Dangai world like Ichigo did. 

When he comes back, he'll beat Cena down so bad that he'll have no choice but to finally embrace the hate.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 7, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I feel so sorry for Yoshi Tatsu. Jobber for life.
> 
> Oh well, at least he can say that he wrestled in the WWE.



well except in real life where the locker room all fears him


----------



## Totitos (Sep 7, 2012)

Was that story really legit? I know certain training in japan can make you tough as fuck but I want to be sure.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 7, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I feel so sorry for Yoshi Tatsu. Jobber for life.
> 
> Oh well, at least he can say that he wrestled in the WWE.



He could Get a push as a tag team wrestler in the future at least


----------



## Totitos (Sep 7, 2012)

Yoshi + JTG = Rush Hour


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2012)

wwe isn't a japanese kids cartoon. they can't have crazy cleavage on their women without getting a huge backlash from the parents.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Me and Flow should definitely do more Daniel Bryan threads.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 7, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I swear, if Randy Orton had even half of Ric Flair's mic skills, he'd be like, a million times more better.


Ziggler.  "He's really good.  I'm way more entertaining of course, but still."


----------



## EJ (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUjQeosuBCA[/YOUTUBE]


HOW THE FUCK DID I MISS THIS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh no, Sheamus had one of his 239823490892308043 finishers banned!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh no, Sheamus had one of his 239823490892308043 finishers banned!



It's going to be hard to entertain the crowd with so few finishers left.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm ready.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh no, Sheamus had one of his 239823490892308043 finishers banned!



Its fine though, Sheamus can still use the big boot to the face as an alternative to the Bro Kick.

edit: I guess Vince or someone from WWE hq are reading these forums coz they finally changed Barret's finisher.


----------



## Judas (Sep 8, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> yeah and he totally ripped off finley who was ripped off by sheamus
> 
> "My name is finley and I like to fight"



Needs to do what Teddy did while Johnny was in charge and wear a name tag on his chest. Of course he'd be missing out on his promo quota, but it'd be a start.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I swear, if Randy Orton had even half of Ric Flair's mic skills, he'd be like, a million times more better.
> 
> Thank goodness he didn't engage in Sandow's conversation... I know there's no freaking way he could keep up with Sandow in an argument.



Thing is he CAN be good on the mic, just go watch some of his arrogant evolution/legend killer promos where he was showing more emotion.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

^ Man, that was so long ago that I had kinda forgot about it... Why does WWE prefer that he speak in a monotone voice nowadays anyway? I'd like him to become more vibrant in the promos. He could put me to sleep with how he talks now.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe he lost his mojo and it never came back? I think its a sad attempt at trying to be seen as a more mature and serious character than his younger legend killer days. He's trying to summon more star presence this way but it just ain't workin for me and hasn't since 2007.


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

It's never worked for me. He's always been boring. 

His in ring ability is fucking lazy as well. I don't know why he people like it that much, it's nothing interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2012)

Almost looks legit from that front angle.


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

The hell? That looks like it hurts, but it doesn't even look that much better from his previous finisher.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2012)

He should have kept the sack of potatoes drop .


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEUli5XGbWE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkpSiEVCKSs[/YOUTUBE]



Videos I can't find is when he made CM Punk (long haired CM Punk who wasn't as over as he is/was now) tap out




Yeah, I can see if John Cena was a submission specialist, but he isn't. Far from it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2012)

Shena STF is more sadder than The Rocks sharpshooter.


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

They should of both stopped doing those submission holds, or do what Stone Cold did.

Actually LEARN how to apply the submission hold, then use it every once and awhile. A lot of people marked out when Stone Cold put The Rock in his submission hold at Wrestlemania because it had been awhile since he had used it, and it was used on a highly anticipated match.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2012)

Flow said:


> They should of both stopped doing those submission holds, or do what Stone Cold did.
> 
> Actually LEARN how to apply the submission hold, then use it every once and awhile. A lot of people marked out when Stone Cold put The Rock in his submission hold at Wrestlemania because it had been awhile since he had used it, and it was used on a highly anticipated match.



Well at least The Rock Sold his submission hold well and it looked believable. You look at Shenas STF hold. His juiced arms are too big lock on properly. lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 8, 2012)

lol nah brah

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku2HtEMkaG4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=yChmDx--9pc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk8z3Lva2YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiMjX-dfxqw[/YOUTUBE]

And now comes revenge.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm sure next RAW is gonna be filled with "Hug me" posters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking. Yeah, Yoshi sold it and made it look devastating, but compared to other finishers it looks so generic.

Prefer his old one, even though the wasteland is over done because it resulted in a fire man carry. F5, GTS, and Attitude adjustment do as well, which is why I got tired of looking at it.


His new theme sounds a lot better though. And his ring ability is good. Just his finisher. Or maybe it will hopefully grow on me like the GTS did.


EDIT:

Nah, looked at it from different angles. It actually does look pretty damn legit. Reminded me of JBL's clothesline from hell

You can make the simplest generic move look devastating, based off of how you did it. JBL's always looked like it fucked the shit out of you.

Unlike when Punk did his baby one to The Rock. I'm surprised The Rock sold that. I would of been pissed if I had to job to that shit. Maybe a kick to the head would of sufficed. lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2012)

Its not legit when there's no cut. Yoshi should be bleeding from the nose or a cut above his eyebrow or something. So its still not legit and still looks generic to me. 

Just watch when Wade gets his biceps torn or hyper-extending his elbow after he does his new finisher for the 83rd time. 

And I agree with you, JBL's clothesline from hell is probably one of the best looking finishers out there. And GTS is pretty devastating too if you hit the target's face instead of his chest.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> They should of both stopped doing those submission holds, or do what Stone Cold did.
> 
> Actually LEARN how to apply the submission hold, then use it every once and awhile. A lot of people marked out when Stone Cold put The Rock in his submission hold at Wrestlemania because it had been awhile since he had used it, and it was used on a highly anticipated match.



 Stone Cold was a submission wrestler when he was Stunning Steve Austin so he should be able to apply quite a few holds rather well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And GTS is pretty devastating too if you hit the target's face instead of his chest.



You mean when Drunk is not using it ?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

We talking awesome finishers?  JTGs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2012)

> You mean when Drunk is not using it ?



Oh and that too. 
Though I'd love to see Drunk's Side effect + Anaconda Vice combo more often.



> We talking awesome finishers? JTGs.



I want more finishers that look like a piledriver or any version of it as long as the opponent's planted head first into the mat. :ho


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want more finishers that look like a piledriver or any version of it as long as the opponent's planted head first into the mat. :ho



You're one sick friend.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Stone Cold was a submission wrestler when he was Stunning Steve Austin so he should be able to apply quite a few holds rather well.



Well until the owen hart pile driver and his knees giving up wasn't austin actually a true technical wrestler and became a brawler out of necessity


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

I want o see someone adapt:

1) Super Tiger Bomb

2) Mexican stretch Buster


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

So watched the Wade Barret promo. 

"open for business means what?"

Stable?

Either way, this new gimmick is pretty damn raw/interesting. Want to see more of him. 

I hope The Miz turns face as well. He seemed pretty tweener calling commentary. Yeah, rip on his ring ability (which he is still expanding on), he can cut a promo and can make things interesting.

There are too many cool as hell faces on the roster, and the faces are composed of......Brodus Clay. I can't believe I found this guy funny. Or enjoyable.

He's squashed so much talent..



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Stone Cold was a submission wrestler when he was Stunning Steve Austin so he should be able to apply quite a few holds rather well.



I wasn't talking about Stunning Steve Austin, I was talking about Austin 316

He stopped using submission moves, and only applied it on rare occasions.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 9, 2012)

Daniel Bryan got the best Submission finisher since Chris Benoit Cross face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

The only thing I will rip Miz on is that he is a shitty co-worker. If you would notice sometimes he refuse to take bumps or just lazy with some shit he suppose to be on his game for. i.e There are quite some times where he barely catches his opponent when they jump out the ring towards him.


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

lol, with all the jobbing (few months ago) he's done, hopefully he's learned his lesson or has no problem selling for people.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 9, 2012)

The best selling i have ever seen, was when brock lesnar did a move with big show over the top rope, the ring sell the damage and break itself. Dat selling. 

I wasn't expecting Wade return for smackdown lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Well until the owen hart pile driver and his knees giving up wasn't austin actually a true technical wrestler and became a brawler out of necessity



That was my understanding.  Although the Stunner came about because he saw how no one could ever use their signature on a fatass like yokozuna so he came up with a move he could use on anyone.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

lol Hogan.  "Make sure those guys  are outta here."  45 seconds later.  "Lock this place liek a drum"  Sigh, i am so jaded.  Why they chanting for him.  What about Aries..the guy who whooped ass?

Ok ok...I marked for Dutt busting out the move that Ion broke dude's neck with.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I want o see someone adapt:
> 
> 1) Super Tiger Bomb
> 
> 2) Mexican stretch Buster



Mexican strech buster = kinniku buster. I always said WWE needs some Kinnikuman. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Possible divas version:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Mexican strech buster = kinniku buster. I always said WWE needs some Kinnikuman.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Layla definitely needs to take that as her finisher .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

This PPV (shocker) is worth watching.  Ponder if anyone will remember.  Also, Bully about to cry in that promo.  Also, cops are toes aces & eights.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 9, 2012)

this is what the WWE want to achieve with Del Rio but Berto hasn't achieve yet

[YOUTUBE]DC4zvc-0EF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Sep 9, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> This PPV (shocker) is worth watching.  Ponder if anyone will remember.



There's a PPV?

check first row*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuck Jeff Hardy.  /sniff.  Bully is a man among men.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 9, 2012)

Jeff Hardy couldn't even sell that injury through out the whole match. He pinned Bully's leg with his "hurt" arm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2012)

Jeff Hardy is still a better babyface than Sheamus.


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I just wish he would stop acting so dramatic. Like his shit with Matt Hardy in the WWE was so try hard.


"Brother...you're insane......but....I AM TOO" *tackles Matt and starts punching him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

My fave moment is when he fued with Drunk. 

He was the whole be a star I use to do drugs but I rise above the addiction. 

Couple months later release because of substance abuse.


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I mean.....

As much as I liked Jeff. I don't want him to die or end up like Eddie Guerro or something. He threw away his career.

I don't know how CM Punk is in real life, but he was correct. The whole "living in the moment" wasn't the answer. 

I can't even bitch and complain about Jeff being tossed out. He screwed himself over, no one else.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2012)

Jeff Hardy wasn't released from WWE, he just didn't renew his contract(SO HE COULD DO MORE DRUGS). He got busted for drugs later.


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow that's even fucking worse


----------



## Shozan (Sep 9, 2012)

It was stupid not having Bully Ray as the winner!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2012)

Hardy vs Aries will sell more tickets, basically. The card is going to be in Phoenix.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 9, 2012)

make it a threesom.. i mean a three way then! Bully deserves the main event spot in BFG.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

Bully Ray should be the next champion its about goddamn time.

And Jeff Hardy was one of my favourites too tis a shame he let the drugs get the best of him. Too much potential wasted along with his brother Fatt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2012)

When you decide to take 150k to jump off 20 foot ladders and live a life with pain you are going to be fuck up.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

One of the main people who I'm glad that retired was Mick Foley. One of my favorite wrestlers.

He even stated it himself after a match with The Rock in an "I quit match". He said you can't go on fighting like that, and if you do, you'll definitely die. So when I see people say "I WANT MORE CHAIR SHOTS AND MORE BLOOOOOOOD RRREEERERAWR", you have to remind myself that those are actually people in the ring getting hurt. And it's scary as hell to remind yourself about that. 

I will admit, seeing someone get hit in the face with a steel chair, or a championship and sell it greatly, and seeing them bleed it makes the match even more epic to watch. But I'm willing to tone down massively on a lot of the devastating moves if wrestlers end up getting addicted to pain killers or something because they want to appease the audience.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2012)

Mick Foley decided to take a powerslam onto thumb tacs , a hit with a barbwire bat, and toss of a 20 foot cell. That man should have been given fucking 15 million dollars on his way out . Shit if it werent for those stunt you wouldnt have half of the Holy shit moments in the WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

Alberto should add top rope mexican stretch buster as his new finisher. 

or his own version of the Mexican Destroyer (front flip piledriver)



> You're one sick friend.



Dude, chill. Of course those piledriver moves should be banned against Dolph Ziggler because he might over sell it too much and he might end up with a broken neck. And with Sin Cara, he could botch the move and the guy doing the piledriver might end up with a broken back.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHtqOnoc2WQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pussyking (Sep 10, 2012)

did you guys see triple h cut his hair? he actually looks younger this way. why doesn't shawn micheals cut his hair? he's been balding since he came back to the wwe for his second run. lol


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Shawn is rich, I don't get why he just doesn't get a hair transplant.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Darc said:


> Shawn is rich, I don't get why he just doesn't get a hair transplant.



He missed his chance when Albert shaved all of his body.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Darc said:


> Shawn is rich, I don't get why he just doesn't get a hair transplant.





Totitos said:


> He missed his chance when Albert shaved all of his body.



Ouch, man.  That's cold.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2012)

Bret updated his wardrobe


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

still awful on the mic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

miss two weeks of raw.. still see the same damn ugly belt..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

fuck you and fuck your what chants..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

good one bret


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk actually said WCW. 

I'm loving the opening personally.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk trying so hard to be hated, Hart trying so hard to act slighted by Punk and not 100% behind him, crowd is the most convincing part of this 
promo.  Not calling it bad, mind.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

WOW SUCH AN OUTSTANDING LIST OF CHOICES

WHAT A HARD DECISION THIS WILL BE


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

ANTONIO CESARO IS PRESTIGE


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pfft... Brogue Kick...

Sweet Chin Music was always better anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Pfft... Brogue Kick...
> 
> Sweet Chin Music was always better anyway.



 There are many things to not like about Sheamus...but his Brogue is actually not one of them.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> There are many things to not like about Sheamus...but his Brogue is actually not one of them.



Well damn me to the ninth circle of hell for not thinking so right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Well damn me to the ninth circle of hell for not thinking so right?



 I would...if I were a fan of Sheamus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, what is this deposition crap we are watching?


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Why are we watching Sheamus vs Otunga AGAIN? :/


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Good thing Sheamus doesn't have a razor edge move that can leave me paralyzed for the rest of my life.

Great job Otunga!


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

Did someone say Edge?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Good thing Sheamus doesn't have a razor edge move that can leave me paralyzed for the rest of my life.
> 
> Great job Otunga!



Lol, speaking of which, how long has it been that Sheamus used that finisher?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

wait.. eve is face again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

oh wait.. here comes beth swagger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Well there's a storyline that nobody would probably care for.  The division is dead.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, speaking of which, how long has it been that Sheamus used that finisher?


The last time he used it? Probably on bryan at ER.

The last time it worked? No idea.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh boy, Randy Orton...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, so Randy Orton got it with 75% of the vote.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> WOW SUCH AN OUTSTANDING LIST OF CHOICES
> 
> WHAT A HARD DECISION THIS WILL BE



Shit was intense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Good thing Football is back on Monday...Raw been very yawn worthy so far.


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Orton vs Punk will be good but question, ORTON ISN'T GONNA BE ON ANOTHER PPV? 

Unless he's in the pre show battle royal..


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh he fights Dolph, stupid.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

He's supposed to take time off for a movie role so they are not giving him a proper feud until he finishes that.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

CM PUNK DISRESPECTED BLAH BLAH BLAH PUNK DISRESPECTED BLAH BLAH BLAH DISRESPECTED DISRESPECTED DISRESPECTED


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

So anything less pg happened the last hour? i just start watching.

Oh no Orton, don't hit punk, that's disrespectful


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA

there is like no one watching RAW. death of this thread?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

We are all waiting for Daniel Bryan to appear.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 10, 2012)

is the guy who flipped Punk still in the arena? Wouldn't be surprised if the fuckers of the WWE kicked out that junkie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> there is like no one watching RAW. death of this thread?



 Football is on and 3 hour raw sucks ever since it's inception.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> We are all waiting for Daniel Bryan to appear.



This.  At least him and Kane can make this entertaining, unless creative screws that up.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk is the best of the world, at failing aerial moves.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone succesfully pinned someone with a superplex before?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 10, 2012)

Am i the only one who thinks that Orton sucks ass running the ropes?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

And here comes Shittler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Has anyone succesfully pinned someone with a superplex before?



Barry Windham I think used to have that as one of his finishers before he pinned his opponents.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> And here comes Shittler.



 I like how you think sometimes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, incoming tag match?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

A WILD p*d*p**** HAS ENTERED INSIDE THE RING 

SEND SECURITY


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I like how you think sometimes.



Quite                .


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't get it, lol did Jerry really molest a child?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, so AJ is now taking Teddy's job of forming tag matches.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

How the fuck did we get to a tag match? 

And where did that screeching hyena come from?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get it, lol did Jerry really molest a child?



The charges were dropped after the girl said she made up some of the story.

But no one knows for sure....


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

oh......

So they aren't actually true. lol

In that case we should call Christian and Edge sexual predator/rapist.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't get it, lol did Jerry really molest a child?



IIRC, he was accused of statutory rape, I think, by some 15 year old girl. Long story short, basically the girl's story didn't add up once it came up in trial and it pretty much fell apart, so he ended up being acquitted of it.

I don't like Lawler myself, but calling him a p*d*p**** is crossing the line and is borderline slander, IMO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Interesting, but what the hell is going on here?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow... Punk's fucks... Not a single one to give.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nothing.

Nothing at all.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2012)

So i decided to watch the tennis.  What did i miss?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

*ROCK VS. CENA

ONCE IN A LIFETIME!

FOR THE SECOND TIME!*


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

This raw lacks mechas, missiles and katanas, that will make things more interesting.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> IIRC, he was accused of statutory rape, I think, by some 15 year old girl. Long story short, basically the girl's story didn't add up once it came up in trial and it pretty much fell apart, so he ended up being acquitted of it.
> 
> I don't like Lawler myself, but calling him a p*d*p**** is crossing the line and is borderline slander, IMO.



That's what I'm saying. By the way the people in this thread were talking about him, I sort of believed he did something to a little girl/boy.

I don't care what you don't like about the person's acting in the WWE, calling them a p*d*p**** over a story that didn't add up is straight up fucked up.

But WWE fans going to class.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

and lol, it was quite obvious that they were talking about the WWE championship color. I heard "Yeah, but the color of it is going to be"


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> So i decided to watch the tennis.  What did i miss?



A very lackluster first hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

over 900 more episodes of this shit? fuck this..


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

FINALLY SOME DANIEL BRYAN/KANE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, what kind of recap is this?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> That's what I'm saying. By the way the people in this thread were talking about him, I sort of believed he did something to a little girl/boy.
> 
> *I don't care what you don't like about the person's acting in the WWE, calling them a p*d*p**** over a story that didn't add up is straight up fucked up.*
> 
> But WWE fans going to class.



Exactly. I can't fucking STAND Lawler on commentary and I'd absolutely love to see almost *anyone* replace him. But I just can't call him a p*d*p**** when I know it's not true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Please let this mean Kane and DB are teaming up and that guy will be the manager.:33


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

The formation of HELL NO tonight?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Kane/DB stable = the brothers of goat face.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Exactly. I can't fucking STAND Lawler on commentary and I'd absolutely love to see almost *anyone* replace him. But I just can't call him a p*d*p**** when I know it's not true.



The only person Lawler should be sitting next to on commentary is JR.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

I like Jerry as a heel, I don't understand all this hate on him that "he's a horrible commentator" 

He's good as hell when he's a tweener/heel on the mic. I don't understand it, do some of you forget the total dochebaggery ass kissing, jokes, and how he would hype up the heels over the most dumbest shit? lol

When Michael Cole was a face, and Jerry was a heel it wasn't as good as JR/Jerry bit it was still good to watch.

Or even Taz and Michael Cole. It's just that they are in reverse roles that don't fit their characters.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Slater is gonna break Ryback invict


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

>Slater vs Ryback

We are about to witness the most devastating  sell of a Lariat in history.


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

LAWLER IS A PEDO, YOU GUYS SUPPOSRT PEDOS, SICK FUCKS!

Ryback still hasn't gotten a real feud, clear WWE has no idea what to do


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I like Slater selling. He looked like a mule kick him in the head and someone else put him an enema at the same time, Dat selling skills.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

A brazzers logo would be appropriate for this segment.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 10, 2012)

Get those 2 another manager....


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Get those 2 another manager....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

Kane and Bryan tag teaming; finally some good TV 



Totitos said:


> A brazzers logo would be appropriate for this segment.



:sanji


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, didn't he get into some problems for allegedly saying a racial slur a while back.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

DB and Kane for tag team champions, that title also needs legitimacy (sp?)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

oui oui oui chants


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems like something happen to Jerry.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

So wait...

Was that good or..?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

oh my god


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Dat pinfall.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

honestly this is probably the best use of kane since his return


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes DB and Kane should be tag champions for all the lulz they will bring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, well that was enjoyable to watch.  Interesting to see how this works out for the PPV.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Arda Ocal ‏@arda_ocal

I sincerely hope Jerry is OK. When I looked over he was hunched over convulsing in his seat and collapsed, then multiple ppl carried him out

@tonystarkradio
Jerry Lawler carried out by at least 7-10 guys and immediately taken onto stretcher...shirt ripped open...thoughts and prayers


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Must of been the match.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

So DB/Kane confirmed for Tag Champions?


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually, if they do become tag teams, it could blow up eventually with a feud between the two (again). Kane could be the final push to put DB into main event status and over with the crowd. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Dat brocardo is still alive.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wait... What did happen to Lawler?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

apparently lawler had a heart attack.. hope he is ok..


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like a heart attack.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ho shit...

Is this our fault..?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh shit, I really hope he comes out all right.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh shit, Lawler...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2012)

DON'T YOU DO IT JERRY

DON'T YOU FUCKING DO IT


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice to see some of you are concerned after slandering him a p*d*p****.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Cool, we could get a new comentator everyweek then.



 Come on man. Thats not cool.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Cool, we could get a new comentator everyweek then.



The fucking hell dude? 

trolling or not, get out of here with that shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2012)

Damnit Lawler.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

CPR? Uh oh.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Cool, we could get a new comentator every week. Miz: as planned


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope he'll be okay.


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

I ALWAYS THOUGHT RIC FLAIR WOULD BE THE ONE TO GO OUT IN THE RING NOT LAWLER

crazy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

cole kinda broke my heart.. hope everything is fine


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2012)

Not cool right now


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I edit the post, i didn't know it was a heart attack. But yeah Rick Flair i tought he will be first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> CPR? Uh oh.



Exactly ):


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2012)

Ovanz a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, Cole being quite is getting to me right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

cole is quiet.. omg


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Cole is probably in shock. He doesn't know what to say.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Silent commentary

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Come on Jerry, don't go out like this, we don't need another posthumous hall of fame inductee...



Also, no commentators, where the hell did Cole go?


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

>The show must go on
>Sulks at announce table


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2012)

Not good.

Cole isn't saying a damn thing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nice to see some of you are concerned after slandering him a p*d*p****.



 I really bet they feel like HUGE dicks now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

vince probably not feeding now..


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2012)

This is scary


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

No explosive commentary on Sheamus violating the Brogue Kick ban?

Man, this is depressing...


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Cole is silent 

Yeah, not looking good....


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pray for him gentlemen... Pray for him...


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope Lawler is okay, he's in good shape for his age but I guess when you're that old.. you're that old.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

EDIT:



JEYSUZ


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I really bet they feel like HUGE dicks now.



I felt like editing my post. Not the time and place for me to bring this fact up, I just hate seeing stuff like this.

I really hope Jerry doesn't pass on. It's obviously a serious condition due to the circumstances.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

scraping the show? shit.. this is not looking good one bit..


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Owen Hart flashbacks man.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Never before in all my years have I heard such an eerily silent commentary...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Totitos said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> JEYSUZ



If JR is worried, this must be something real serious. This is bad.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2012)

Whis bryan alvarez


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think I could stand to see JR's reaction if Jerry eats it tonight...


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Scrapping the show won't happen, that be dumb, if anything Cole should be talking trying to keep things going and keep our minds off it, if only for a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

A somber lol, but the Kane/DB skits are entertaining.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

I would be so pumped for NOC if it wasn't for that turrible theme.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

I heard Cole say "passed out" and my heart almost jumped out of my chest from what I thought I was going to hear.

Also, confirmed from Cole, no more commentary tonight.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2012)

At least he is breathing on his own. Thats a small breathe of fresh air


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Good good good, he's breathing.

Hang in there King.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

My prayers are with him.  

It's going to be a bit weird without commentary but it's in respect for Jerry.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

They don't call him "The King" for nothing.

You can do this Jerry, I don't care how you commentate or if we like it or not, or if we never stop hearing it, just don't die man. Don't die.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

My god, it feels so awkward tonight...

Man, I have much respect to these guys still wrestling and putting on a show even after knowing about this incident.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck Yeah Rhodes wants his white strap back.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok...I marked for Cody saying fuck you Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 10, 2012)

What happened to Jerry? I just  have Raw in the background :\


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2012)

King collapsed for real and was sent to the hospital.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2012)

Cole made it seem like he died


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> What happened to Jerry? I just  have Raw in the background :\



He just had a heart attack, he has been rushed to the hospital, but is reportedly breathing on his own.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Cole made it seem like he died



he is still shaken by this.. who can blame him really..

man, crowd is making this is much harder to sit through..


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Their getting him in a CT scan apparently.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

CENA'S GETTING BOOED

HEY LOOK EVERYONE

*CENA'S GETTING BOOEDDDDDEDD*


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Good lord fuck this crowd.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Let Bret Hitman speak without cutting him off with Cena suck chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Geeze this crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2012)

It's Canada.

"YOU CAN'T WRESTLE"


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

This crowd is awesome.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

at least this crowd has the balls to scream fuck you cena


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey look WWE is ripping off Family Guy

BUNCHA PHONIES


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

it's funny how the wwe decided to side cena up with bret hart, because they knew what he'd get in canada


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

PUNK HAS PLANTED THE SEEDS! AUSTIN!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Congratulations!

Cena sounds as cheesy as possible.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk comparing to Michaels, Hart and Austin. What WWE will do so the people don't cheer on him, but chena still gets more booed. Chena will be a excelent Heel.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> it's funny how the wwe decided to side cena up with bret hart, because they knew what he'd get in canada



And in the end, the reaction is still the same. They still don't really like him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Cena sounds as cheesy as possible.



Business as usal.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh shit, Cena going in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

CM Punk on mic!!!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Darc said:


> PUNK HAS PLANTED THE SEEDS! AUSTIN!


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

CENA JUST SHIT ON PUNK OH SHIT LOL


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

"You steal the elbow of randy savage" finaly chena said something true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Meh Cena spinning stuff ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh shit, Cena saying CM Punk stole Randy Savage's move. 

It's not like Cena stole Lesnar's move.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah cena did go in lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

>mentioning savage

good mic work by cena for a change


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2012)

Segment needs to end with Stone Cold stunning these pieces of trash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

datcheapheat


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Good promo of chena for a change.


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

OH FUCKING HELL YEAH


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

oh shit 

cena getting ^ (use bro) in this bitch 

that tryhard piece of shit, i just hate him more now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Are you mad Cena?


----------



## Darc (Sep 10, 2012)

oh yeah Cena did steal Brocks move


----------



## Totitos (Sep 10, 2012)

Dammit my stream is lagging and I'm missing something amazing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk looks so fucking weak


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2012)

Puck weak as fuck.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2012)

lol Punk got fucking owned

Dat Cena


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

And with that Punk ahs completed his turn to cowardly heel...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Confirmed Punk is going to keep the title.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

He's gonna be alright guys, he's gonna be alright.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

the wwe actually got cena over in canada 

that friend came out getting heat like a mofo


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Segment needs to end with Stone Cold stunning these pieces of trash.



Man, you're just not gonna be satisfied till Stone cold comes in and Stuns the whole roster, eh?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Punk is gonna lose in sunday, probably. I wish it was a triple threat with DB, DB deserves to win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2012)

Lol, wow.  That was an interesting way to end Raw.  

Yes, Cole has reported that Lawler condition has stabalized.   I hope the King comes out alright from this.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Confirmed Punk is going to keep the title.



He's the champion!

you edit! :lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL, shitted on all of your guys "CHEESY AS POSSIBLE" speeches. 

Not a Cena fan, but it's fucking good that he was allowed to come in. Dropped the biggest load on CM Punk someone has ever done in the roster, and that's a lot to say. CM Punk can tear people a new one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

stabilizing.. good news at least..


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

this show is terrible and its creative team deserve to be jumped with baats during their coffee break


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Please...there was absolutely nothing that great about the end of Raw except knowing King is stabalized...seriously..


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Man, you're just not gonna be satisfied till Stone cold comes in and Stuns the whole roster, eh?



Until he makes up for missing Raw 1000, I won't be satisfied until I see some stunners and some cold Steveweisers being cracked open.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

i am going to have raucous sex with stephanie mcmahon's daughter in retaliation for this atrocity

it will be my personal vengeance


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2012)

> this show is terrible and its creative team deserve to be jumped with baats during their coffee break



Then don't watch it


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Man, you're just not gonna be satisfied till Stone cold comes in and Stuns the whole roster, eh?



I was hopping Austin come any raw to explain why he didn't appear in RAW 1000, i think it was because a injury/movie/tv show?.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Sep 10, 2012)

Enters getting booed leaves getting cheered.

Dat Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2012)

Justin Roberts just came on the mic to tell us that due to Lawler's condition, Pat Patterson appreciation night is delayed...


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, Jerry is getting better. Hope he gets in full better condition soon. 

This RAW was good (despite the fact that Jerry passed out). Here is hoping he gets better.

Cody Rhodes claiming he wants the IC title and being pulled from a pointless feud with Rey Mysterio, Miz turning face, DB and Kane future tag team champions (?), and John Cena and CM Punk going at it. 

Both shined, but John Cena dropped down the hammer in how fucking long.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> LOL, shitted on all of your guys "CHEESY AS POSSIBLE" speeches.
> 
> Not a Cena fan, but it's fucking good that he was allowed to come in. Dropped the biggest load on CM Punk someone has ever done in the roster, and that's a lot to say. CM Punk can tear people a new one.



It's fucking terrible... CM Punk was supposed to be the Hannibal of the WWE. He's supposed to be the one that makes speeches and own everybody and their own mother. This just further destroys his credibility AND heel run.

I can barely even take him seriously after this.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Then don't watch it



lol no i like insulting it as much as i can


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please...there was absolutely nothing that great about the end of Raw except knowing King is stabalized...seriously..




lol,


iiight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Why are they taking this direction with CM Punk? what is the goal?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's fucking terrible... CM Punk was supposed to be the Hannibal of the WWE. He's supposed to be the one that makes speeches and own everybody and their own mother. This just further destroys his credibility AND heel run.
> 
> I can barely even take him seriously after this.



Punk lacked Hyeman, he is a heyman guy now 

He needs Heyman to do the talking. 

Could brosnar/heyman inferere in that match and that's why punk will kept the title?


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It's fucking terrible... CM Punk was supposed to be the Hannibal of the WWE. He's supposed to be the one that makes speeches and own everybody and their own mother. This just further destroys his credibility AND heel run.
> 
> I can barely even take him seriously after this.



Point blank, CM Punk is a full blown heel at this point. He's been going in and out for the past weeks. 

Everything that was said by John Cena has LITERALLY been everything you all have been saying. 

"Suck ass elbow!"

"What change has he brought!?"

"Punk sucks "

"GOD I HATE THIS RESPECT BS"

I swear to god,


----------



## EJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Why are they taking this direction with CM Punk? what is the goal?



The only thing I notice is that it actually looks like they are playing the fans feelings against them, and even going as far to in some cases, show them as hypocrites.

I'm not actually sure if this intentional or not.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 10, 2012)

Team Happiness, Cody attacking Miz and Jerry getting better was the best of tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2012)

CM Punk wouldn't have had been shitted on like that, if he could do a proper Macho Man elbow.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2012)

I missed Raw guys. What happened to the King?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Punk lacked Hyeman, he is a heyman guy now



now?  He admitted to being one a year ago 



> I was hopping Austin come any raw to explain why he didn't appear in RAW 1000, i think it was because a injury/movie/tv show?.



HE was only a couple weeks out of hospital due to surgery on his knees and was still in crutches.  Austin being Austin didn't want to be on tv like that and tbh who could blame him.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> now?  He admitted to being one a year ago



Yeah, but first time i saw them together in all the year.

Heyman will interfere one way of the other with Punk/Chena match. Would be awesome if the Brosnar appears.

I still remember when Heyman and Edge in disguise interfered in Chena vs RVD title match. And the crowd was godly lol.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok now that I got over the whole this isn't attitude Era phase

Daniel Bryan and Dolph have gained my respect


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKbNF3qjiKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Sep 11, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKbNF3qjiKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



where the fuck is this punk at? 

this and heel cena are the only things capable of saving us.

Could Jerry have collapsed from how shitty things are lately?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2012)

Reading reports that Lawler was clinically dead for 20 minutes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reading reports that Lawler was clinically dead for 20 minutes.



WHAT!?:amazed


----------



## ovanz (Sep 11, 2012)

Just found out in his wikipedia page that Lawler is 62 years old? wow, my respect. He is wrestling at that age, not many people would even try to do it. I just asume he was around his 50's. He looks young for his age.

Rick Flair is one year older than him at 63.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reading reports that Lawler was clinically dead for 20 minutes.



If he was clinically dead for that long, you have to worry about brain damage.  I've been hoping for a change on commentary but god not like this.  Hope the King will be able to bounce back.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

Fucking Shena no selling everything on the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2012)

* Lawler, still listed in stable condition, had either some kind of heart surgery or a Cardiac catheterization, reports are conflicting. Cardiac catheterization is where a catheter is inserted into a chamber in the heart for investigational and interventional purposes

* There was some concern about blood being cut off to Lawler's brain and potential damage from that


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2012)

I just hope nothing serious happens to Lawler and that he comes back as soon as possible. But to comentate and not to wrestle anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard about what they may do for commentary? Could JR make it back to the big show?


----------



## Judas (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reading reports that Lawler was clinically dead for 20 minutes.



Goddamn.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 11, 2012)

I admit that his commentary without JR has waned over the years, but good god I hope he can come back, it just wouldn't be the same without him...

[YOUTUBE]phttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjeSWElxhPw&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Sep 11, 2012)

Whoever do the comentary, it better not be Josh Matthews, he is boring at comentary, his best performance is getting trashed by Brosnar and Kane lol.

I usualy don't like the miz, typical arrogant Heel, but i liked last week at comentary. But not with cole, he needs to co-work with Layla lol.


----------



## Darc (Sep 11, 2012)

Bring back JBL for commentary


----------



## Judas (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RViIVx1q-C4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Darc said:


> Bring back JBL for commentary



....As fucked up as this may sound this would be the perfect time to bring him back now.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 11, 2012)

I know it will never happen, but just for once the Rock on comentary = omg.

Rock on comentary >>>>>>>>>>>>> rock vs chena (once in a lifetime, yeah right )


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL Cena owned CM Punk last night, what the fuck am i watching


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 11, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I know it will never happen, but just for once the Rock on comentary = omg.
> 
> Rock on comentary >>>>>>>>>>>>> rock vs chena (once in a lifetime, yeah right )



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0dfGHrfHzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

The rock and John Cena were comical on commentary when they aimed for that approach. Of course I'm talking about heel nation rock and heel thuganomics Cena


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5XnuoQYb1k[/YOUTUBE]

Best segment ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL Cena owned CM Punk last night, what the fuck am i watching


Not hard to do when Punk can't pull a decent feud out of his title reign.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL Cena owned CM Punk last night, what the fuck am i watching



The WWE 

I mean, just wow. To let CM Punk get absolutely grinded like that and bring back no witty comebacks like he usually does? Jeez, this has been a fucking lackluster heel run for Punk. All my likes for him at this point are nearly gone and my tolerance for the WWE has just gotten lower.

Sigh... Who seriously would've thought that out of all people, Mark Henry's heel run has been the most entertaining heel run so far? Seriously people. Just compare Punk's current heel run with Mark Henry's and you'll notice how different they were...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The WWE
> 
> I mean, just wow. To let CM Punk get absolutely grinded like that and bring back no witty comebacks like he usually does? Jeez, this has been a fucking lackluster heel run for Punk. All my likes for him at this point are nearly gone and my tolerance for the WWE has just gotten lower.
> 
> Sigh... Who seriously would've thought that out of all people, Mark Henry's heel run has been the most entertaining heel run so far? Seriously people. Just compare Punk's current heel run with Mark Henry's and you'll notice how different they were...



 Kind of reminds you Cena/Rock no?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Ugh... That too. WWE really continues to baffle me on how they fuck up shit that's supposed to be unfuckable.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The WWE
> 
> I mean, just wow. To let CM Punk get absolutely grinded like that and bring back no witty comebacks like he usually does?




CM Punk made his mark off of grinding John Cena in his promo last year. Everyone was cheering Punk and saying "You go Punk! P.U.N.K. PUNK!" and saying how awesome it was going to be that he was champion.

Since WHEN, was the last time John Cena has given it to someone in a promo. I have yet to see anyone mark out like they did over a John Cena promo in this thread, and although some of you reverted back to "Oh, fuck you Cena, fucking tryhard " it was there for a split second. 

CM Punk has been ripping it on AJ, Daniel Bryan, John Cena, BRET HART, and Jerry Lawler for the past weeks.




> Jeez, this has been a fucking lackluster heel run for Punk. All my likes for him at this point are nearly gone and my tolerance for the WWE has just gotten lower.



It would of been highly intolerable to me if he just flipped full fledged heel out of no where. This has been done in a realistic sense, and everyone slowly started to see him turn heel  after each Monday.

He's full fledged now, and he just getting started off as a heel again.



> Sigh... Who seriously would've thought that out of all people, Mark Henry's heel run has been the most entertaining heel run so far? Seriously people. Just compare Punk's current heel run with Mark Henry's and you'll notice how different they were...



Quit comparing things, and wait for things to play out.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

You all might as well get used to John Cena, he's not going anywhere. lol

The WWE has invested too much money into his gimmick/image for the children for him to  just be turned away. For many (like it or not), he is going to be what Hulk Hogan/The Rock was to little kids.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2012)

John Cena finally told Punk his Macho elbow was shitty.

Markout forever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

Vince shouldnt let Super Shena out of hand. He just fucked up Drunk, I mean he's the champ and he gets raped on the mic and get shitted on. Thats not right man. Though I have to agree with the top rope elbow comment by Shena.

If only they make Shena an anti-hero or a neutral and let him have his old dr. thuganomics gimmick and do a free style rap promo every monday and bury guys on the mic as long as he is out of the title picture...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ziggler is my new favorite wrestler.  He almost killed lawler.  I marked the fuck out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

I mark out for Shena, when he was getting F-5ed after Wrestlemania I marked the fuck out for that .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2012)

We will never see Dolph sell the F-5 by flying off like a helicopter propeller.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 11, 2012)

Jerry lawler and heart attack currently trending on twitter


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We will never see Dolph sell the F-5 by flying off like a helicopter propeller.



He needs to sell a stunner first .


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 11, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He needs to sell a stunner first .



Still can't beat The Rock's Stunner Selling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Still can't beat The Rock's Stunner Selling.



He can damn sure try though .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2012)

Dolph would probably sell the stunner by moonsaulting out of the ring.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Vince shouldnt let Super Shena out of hand. He just fucked up Drunk, I mean he's the champ and he gets raped on the mic and get shitted on. Thats not right man. Though I have to agree with the top rope elbow comment by Shena.
> 
> If only they make Shena an anti-hero or a neutral and let him have his old dr. thuganomics gimmick and do a free style rap promo every monday and bury guys on the mic as long as he is out of the title picture...



Have you not seen The Rock rip on Triple H as the WWE champion? lol. 

I guess it's different cause

"well, he's The Rock." 

or even John Cena going at it with JBL.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Everyone knows that Lawler is in the hospital because of Ziggler.

 His Girlfriend was right...he does over do it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Guess that is why Ziggles doesn't really wrestle Shena .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 11, 2012)

Ziggler would sell JBL's clothesline by committing suicide


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

On another note, 

I found it soooo comical how the camera zoomed in on CM Punk and Paul Heyman speaking, while Dolph Ziggler and Randy Orton were fighting in the backround lol. 

It literally looked like they were dog piling on one another. Then you see Dolph Ziggler jump up then get RKO'd. 

like off of a cartoon or something


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 11, 2012)

Did I really just see someone compare Punk's current heel character to Henry's? 

Jeebus-fucking-CHRIST, that's retarded.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Did I really just see someone compare Punk's current heel character to Henry's?
> 
> Jeebus-fucking-CHRIST, that's retarded.



I still think people should let Punk's heel respect gimmick play out. It's been given to us slowly so it's more realistic. At least that's the way I think they did it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 11, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Did I really just see someone compare Punk's current heel character to Henry's?
> 
> Jeebus-fucking-CHRIST, that's retarded.



Oh come now I could draw many a comparison to Punk and sexual choc... Oh wait you meant "you gonna get prison raped" monster heel Henry.  Ok I got nothing


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Sexual chocolate wasn't even a heel gimmick....at least I think lol.

Yeah, he meant the

ALL WILL SUFFER Mark Henry lol


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2012)

bottom line is none of this shit would be happening if creative could actually write

i blame creative


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 11, 2012)

How about getting Stone cold in commentary?


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if Stone Cold was active in the WWE or a commentator, you all would find something displeasing about it.

"Man, Stone Cold is so old now. Fuck off Stone Cold. You can't call anything right."

"Man, screw face Stone Cold, I want heel Stone Cold "


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 11, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm pretty sure if Stone Cold was active in the WWE or a commentator, you all would find something displeasing about it.
> 
> "Man, Stone Cold is so old now. Fuck off Stone Cold. You can't call anything right."
> 
> "Man, screw face Stone Cold, I want heel Stone Cold "





LIES!!!

Austin would be a very entertaining commentator. 


Besides Jerry the King Lawler always was fantastic as a heel commentator.

Sucks that most people never heard him during the Attitude era.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 11, 2012)

That last spoiler....


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> Austin would be a very entertaining commentator.
> 
> ...




I LOVED heel Jerry back in the attitude era. It was amazing, his character would hype the heel over the most bs ever, but he would be able to put a smile on your face.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2012)

And oh my fucking God.

Yeah, fuck this shit. Why are they having him go after and bury DB? GOD 

FUCK THE WRITING TEAM


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Watching Bret sit there and act like he can relate to Cena was fucking terrible. Absolutely fucking garbage. Punk had to get the cheapest heat I've seen in forever just to get Cena over.

Was Bret always this bad on the mic and I just had blinders on because he was my favorite?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2012)

Face bret was better than he was yesterday but he wasn't the best on the mic and he didn't need to be.

Bret returning from survivor series to fight Austin till screw job though he was on a whole other level.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> Austin would be a very entertaining commentator.
> 
> ...


Attitude is when he started sucking ass. From about mid-98 on when the "Puppies!" started, he started being less of a heel and more of a creepy old uncle who leers at the younger members of the family when they aren't paying attention.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Apparently they are giving Sheamus any move that is Irish related or named.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Apparently they are giving Sheamus any move that is Irish related or named.



His new move will be summoning Hornswagle by blood contract.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Attitude is when he started sucking ass. From about mid-98 on when the "Puppies!" started, he started being less of a heel and more of a creepy old uncle who leers at the younger members of the family when they aren't paying attention.



 Terrible comparison and no overall. Just no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Attitude is when he started sucking ass. From about mid-98 on when the "Puppies!" started, he started being less of a heel and more of a creepy old uncle who leers at the younger members of the family when they aren't paying attention.



his best commentary work was when the ecw invasion happened.. extremely crappy wrestling still makes me laugh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Watching Bret sit there and act like he can relate to Cena was fucking terrible. Absolutely fucking garbage. Punk had to get the cheapest heat I've seen in forever just to get Cena over.
> 
> Was Bret always this bad on the mic and I just had blinders on because he was my favorite?



Dude, he had a stroke.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 12, 2012)

By far the most comprehensive interview you will find with the cast of Nolan's Batman trilogy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czYu4iXAl3Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AARATof-40s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Any word on his status


----------



## Judas (Sep 12, 2012)

Not from what I've seen. Although, I'm just now noticing this:



> He wrestles several times a month on the indy circuit and still plays in his Memphis softball league on Wednesday nights.





Didn't know he was wrestling for indies. Quite frequently for his age too.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, I mean you can tell he isn't as athletic in the ring as he use to be, but he was pulling off some moves like a drop kick(?) quite well on RAW. Was I the only one that noticed?

It makes sense now. Didn't know he still wrestled somewhat frequently.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2012)

Did I just see someone say AE Lawler sucked?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude, he had a stroke.



I know but he's kind of always been that way on the mic. I mean his ring work is GOAT level but yea. It was still sickening to see the guy who bucked the Superman trend try to relate to Super Cena.



Cubey said:


> Did I just see someone say AE Lawler sucked?



Yea you did.


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2012)

that's fucking retarded


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2012)

It was the whole puppies thing but even then I'm inclined to agree with you. He was still one of the best heel commentators ever. Only guy who is above him is Bobby Heenan and Michael Cole


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> It was the whole puppies thing but even then I'm inclined to agree with you. He was still one of the best heel commentators ever. Only guy who is above him is Bobby Heenan and Michael Cole



 bobby is overrated. Dude spoiled things...and Cole...


----------



## God (Sep 12, 2012)

The only thing Cole is best at is keeping Austin's foot in his ass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Cubey said:


> The only thing Cole is best at is keeping Austin's foot in his ass



 And being Heidenreich's bitch.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> bobby is overrated.



Get out, now. 

No I'm serious. 

You must be thinking of WCW Heenan. They watered him down a lot over there. Goddamn Tony was no selling Heenan's jokes.

To me it goes like this, 

Heenan and Monsoon>>JR and King until 2005 when King became face commentator>>Monsoon and Ventura>>JR and Heyman>>>>JBL and Cole>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cole and King>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tazz and Cole.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

96/97-2002 King>Heenan barely.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anybody remember when Vince used to commentate? I liked it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Jesse was the best or better yet when TNA goes under bring Hogan .


----------



## Judas (Sep 12, 2012)

More good news.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

To be honest WWE should stop having legend of Lawler age compete in any form. Flair is the next one.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 12, 2012)

They just grow them better in Tennessee. It's an undisputed fact.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2012)

So...they are going to try to transfer all of Ryder's heat to Ryback.  No, the Goldberg chants are deserved.  Ryback isn't worth watching yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So...they are going to try to transfer all of *Ryder's heat* to Ryback.  No, the Goldberg chants are deserved.  Ryback isn't worth watching yet.



What is this?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> What is this?


It's that nebulous feeling you got when Ryder popped up on the Titantron to call out Heath Slater.

You see interest ebbs and flows with certain people

Slater (interest flows up) + Ryder (interest flows up) + Ryback (wwe hopes it sticks, but in reality interest ebbs away) == their plan.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

And Jerry Lawler was perfect as a heel. He made the most ignorant/half assed jokes. Which is why as a face, that stuff doesn't fly.

There is a reason why they both aren't good at playing their current roles. Micheal Cole was alright as a face, and Jerry was nearly perfect as a heel.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 12, 2012)

JR/Lawler President 2012.

Make it happen.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 12, 2012)

Lawler lost his epicness when they took the royal magistrator away


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIJtBZyYcdY&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Fire creative- Tell the roster that they have to start thinking on their own and try come up with their own angles along side management. 

Make it so you have to be good to get paid rather than steady flow of large checks regardless.

Better product

??????

Profit


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

The problem is, they were most likely or probably were brought up to the point in which they can't do anything without the creative team. Well I say tough shit. Adapt


I wonder if Sandow is told to say all of that stuff. Someone like that has to read and have a fascination with that type of stuff. No one in the creative team showed him how to speak so fluently like that...

That's probably why his character is so successful (entertaining).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

You see back in the day, even Brock confirmed this as he was one, you had to be good to eat quite literally. So I can see why everyone back then were individuals and were entertaining in their own right.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Brock Lesnar reminded me of a high school football player douche. lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gANvweIUy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

The best kind of douches .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqYlkQ_EdmM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28JMvgO7fbQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So...they are going to try to transfer all of Ryder's heat to Ryback. * No, the Goldberg chants are deserved.  Ryback isn't worth watching yet*.


 I agree... he is an annoying clone..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1fhM5nu13Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Sep 12, 2012)

Daisuke Sekimoto is a fucking beast!


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

I still think Brock Lesnar should had feuded with someone else. Not just for the blatant match that will eventually be Triple H vs Brock 2,

but I mean the entire thing. Triple H should of just stopped wrestling for awhile after his match with Undertaker the first time. There shouldn't had been a rematch. Although their second match WAS fucking excellent. It was obvious that Undertaker was going to win after awhile, but the pedigree and sweet chin music had me mark out so badly. I seriously thought it was over for a few seconds. 

But then again, who else could of Brock Lesnar feuded with? lol


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Brock Lesnar reminded me of a high school football player douche. lol



Funny you say that he actually became an NFL player.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2012)

JR's not saying anything i don't already know. If you're just going to be a yes man and not think for yourself then go somewhere else because you aren't making the show any better. Everyone is such pussies nowadays. Look at how the union plan turned out.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Why didn't they speak up when Punk was able to make his shoots? That was the perfect fucking time to start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> I still think Brock Lesnar should had feuded with someone else. Not just for the blatant match that will eventually be Triple H vs Brock 2,
> 
> but I mean the entire thing. Triple H should of just stopped wrestling for awhile after his match with Undertaker the first time. There shouldn't had been a rematch. Although their second match WAS fucking excellent. It was obvious that Undertaker was going to win after awhile, but the pedigree and sweet chin music had me mark out so badly. I seriously thought it was over for a few seconds.
> 
> But then again, who else could of Brock Lesnar feuded with? lol



Daniel Bryan...that was the perfect opportunity to elevate DB by putting him up against Brock....but then...thats WWE for you.



S.A.F said:


> JR's not saying anything i don't already know. If you're just going to be a yes man and not think for yourself then go somewhere else because you aren't making the show any better. Everyone is such pussies nowadays. Look at how the union plan turned out.





Flow said:


> Why didn't they speak up when Punk was able to make his shoots? That was the perfect fucking time to start.



 Amen to you both.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIJtBZyYcdY&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]



Yea, we all pretty much know this. Alot of these guys are told to strictly stick to their characters AND scripts no matter what. And they're not who they are. They're something they're not, and they know it, but have no choice but to comply. Vince doesn't even seem to have a bad feeling about this either. It's like he's blind to the problem. Personally, I think that Vince may have become the problem himself.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Kane would be the fucking man if his goal right now was to help DB become even more over in this intentional tag team.

Eventually they are going to break up, but Daniel Bryan SHOULD get a major push/pop depending on how the WWE decides to do this. 

I'm STILL waiting on my CM Punk vs DB iron man match. For fucks sake lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Some of these wrestlers are athletic/technical/high flyers as hell, but they have NO GIMMICKS, or are just plain uninteresting due to the WWE booking. 

It's what made people like Mick Foley so damn good. He wasn't the most athletic in the ring, but his fighting style, the way he sounded so damn out of shape, and how he did it all corresponded exactly with his character.

His personas (Mankind, Cactus Jack) were over as hell, and it was painful as hell to watch him be buried by Triple H or The Rock a lot of times. Even though I sort of figured it was fake, that hell in a cell match between him and Triple H was build up so damn great, it was a huge letdown seeing him lose the match.

The WWE can't even deliver this type of stuff anymore.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Vince doesn't even seem to have a bad feeling about this either. It's like he's blind to the problem. Personally, I think that Vince may have become the problem himself.



For him is not a problem. If the formula give him tons of money, he won't change a thing. The bad thing is that the ones who will inherint the bussiness from him, would follow his logic. Wich isn't bad from the bussiness point of view. They can trample on a few real wrestler fans, because the mayority, the ones who buy their product (the tickets, the videogames, the t-shirts, the gifts, the touters) the little jimmies and their parents are their main demographic for their product. Next PVP, Chena will tag team with Sponge Bob vs Punk and Dora the explorer.

And when the parents die and the little jimmies grow up, they won't be the demographic anymore, but the next generation of little jimmies and parents. Recicle and repeat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Vince isnt making the same amount of money as when he actually cared about the business though. So the formulae sucks.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

He's going to die eventually. I wonder how long the WWE will honor him. 

You would think he would care about leaving behind a glorious legacy, but his only concern is money.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 12, 2012)

Regardless of whether or not I agree with Vince's business methods as of late, I will still hate to see him go.

I still miss him in the ring, and his evil boss shtick. Easily the best villain WWF ever had.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

I remember hating him lol. 

He was just THAT DAMN GOOD at getting heat.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 12, 2012)

Even if you hated him, dat walk, dat music, dat voice, dat ring presence.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 12, 2012)

ovanz said:


> For him is not a problem. If the formula give him tons of money, he won't change a thing. The bad thing is that the ones who will inherint the bussiness from him, would follow his logic. Wich isn't bad from the bussiness point of view. They can trample on a few real wrestler fans, because the mayority, the ones who buy their product (the tickets, the videogames, the t-shirts, the gifts, the touters) the little jimmies and their parents are their main demographic for their product. Next PVP, Chena will tag team with Sponge Bob vs Punk and Dora the explorer.
> 
> And when the parents die and the little jimmies grow up, they won't be the demographic anymore, but the next generation of little jimmies and parents. Recicle and repeat.



It's like Danger Doom said though, he's not making as much money nowadays like he did back when he was at his peak. This greedy method of his could potentially collapse eventually. Especially after John Cena is gone. You have to remember, Cena is WWE's Atlas, or the support beam. He's pretty much holding it up together and he's the one the little jimmies and parents go to see. Sheamus is being groomed to become Cena V2 but I have a feeling that he still won't be able to reach Cena's level. I could be wrong though because he has an extremely unique look.

Point is, Vince should care. This formula isn't as easy to keep up with. Especially in this economy.



Flow said:


> He's going to die eventually. I wonder how long the WWE will honor him.
> 
> You would think he would care about leaving behind a glorious legacy, *but his only concern is money.*



Is it? I mean, with the amount of money he made, at an earlier age, he could've actually retired. It seems that Vince is willing to lead the WWE until his last breath. I think he's still passionate at some extent to keep running the WWE. I don't really get why he doesn't think about making sure it's ready to survive after he decides to leave or he's unable to run it but I think he's actually confident in it's survival.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9MA6oBXyQHI[/YOUTUBE]

He was honoured enough to receive the first ever Peoples Bitch slap.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Terrible comparison and no overall. Just no.


Spoken like someone who never sat through one of his more embarrassing sidebars from back then. 



Khris said:


> his best commentary work was when the ecw invasion happened.. extremely crappy wrestling still makes me laugh






Cubey said:


> Did I just see someone say AE Lawler sucked?


He was garbage for the last two and a half years of it. 



SoulTaker said:


> It was the whole puppies thing but even then I'm inclined to agree with you. He was still one of the best heel commentators ever. Only guy who is above him is Bobby Heenan and Michael Cole


Jesse Ventura shits all over Lawler and and Cole as a heel commentator.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Jesse Ventura shits all over Lawler and and Cole as a heel commentator.



Mother fucking this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2012)

Brock Lester should just lolstomp everyone in the roster including Shemus, Del Rio, Orton, Barret, Santino, etc. And then challenge The Rock for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania.. While Cena can go fight Undertaker, and Drunk go against Steve Austin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He was garbage for the last two and a half years of it.



you evil genius 


really, glad lawler is ok..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Spoken like someone who never sat through one of his more embarrassing sidebars from back then.



Nobody has a great a memory as you...geezard.



> Jesse Ventura shits all over Lawler and and Cole as a heel commentator.



 Pfft he could not carry Lawler or JBL's bags. look at vids I posted.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Brock Lester should just lolstomp everyone in the roster including Shemus, Del Rio, Orton, Barret, Santino, etc. And then challenge The Rock for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania.. While Cena can go fight Undertaker, and Drunk go against Steve Austin.



I don't think they will have Brock Lesnar be a regular guy on the show in matches. He will make PPVs to get more views. Just like how they use The Rock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Jesse Ventura would Body break the shit out Lawler and JBL on the mic any day of the week .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 12, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> JR's not saying anything i don't already know. If you're just going to be a yes man and not think for yourself then go somewhere else because you aren't making the show any better. Everyone is such pussies nowadays. Look at how the union plan turned out.


A union would never work for a business as underhanded and carny as pro wrestling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Jesse Ventura would Body break the shit out Lawler and JBL on the mic any day of the week .





 >Jesse Ventura
>Mic/commentary skills
>Better then Lawler or JBL





Youtube or it never happened.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> A union would never work for a business as underhanded and carny as pro wrestling.



 Don't you mean as Kizarny as pro wrestling is?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> >Jesse Ventura
> >Mic/commentary skills
> >Better then Lawler or JBL
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]s0WhkYgQxvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Sep 12, 2012)

Bring AW to comentary he was good, but he will be censored, banned and fired before the program ends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Not good enough Danger...not even close.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

JR and Paul Heyman was pretty damn good.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

lol just remembered.

"And Chris Jericho. Out maneuvering Rhino-"

"GOOOOOOOOOOORE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not good enough Danger...not even close.



What do you know, you dont have any skin .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 13, 2012)

So who is gonna be the new comentator for Raw/Sunday PPV? 

Cole and...please not josh mattews.

Booker T = nope GM
Miz =  match or something?
Punk = match

Jericho?! Jericho save us.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

Best case scenario? JR comes back and Cole does Color.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 13, 2012)

If Josh Mathews is doing the anuncing, i may even switch to the spanish comentators lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> What do you know, you dont have any skin .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 13, 2012)

I forgot ...they could use Heyman as comentator, but...he will probably be in Punk corner in that match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## HK-47 (Sep 13, 2012)

JR/Heyman was pretty good, especially at X-7.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

There is a guy called Byron Saxton who is doing Play-by-Play on NXT at the moment. He's pretty solid and has been getting mentored by JR. Methinks him and JBL would be a pretty fun Commentary team.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 13, 2012)

Bring in Regal, he'll be a tweener, but we'll actually have some intelligent banter, plus he won't be afraid to put Cole in his place when it's warranted.

Saxton is alright, sometimes his natural voice doesn't work with me, but he definitely has a future as a commentator.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

I love Regal, but that dude is by far the least engaging Commentator I have heard in a long, long time.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 13, 2012)

I get that he doesn't really get excited like Lawler, JR, JBL, or others.  I guess I sort of like his more laid back style, he talks about the various wrestling moves, seems to play no favorites, but he does do a good job in promoting the various wrestlers in what they do well, whether it's their ability in the ring or their gimmick.  Plus perhaps they could continue his feud with Ambrose when he eventually debuts.  

I also just don't see where they can go, I mean Matthews is fine as a play by play guy, JR is a great PBP guy but you would still have two PBP men in the booth, Booker is a GM, nobody that is injured currently has experience or the personality to do it that I know of, Striker seems to not be very well thought of, I just don't see many options for a color guy right now, other than bringing in a someone like JBL or Foley, and I sort of wonder if any of those them would do it on short notice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought JBL was doing some mountain climbing expedition or something? The Miz should just quit his job as a wrassler and do commentary, he's really good lol


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I get that he doesn't really get excited like Lawler, JR, JBL, or others.  I guess I sort of like his more laid back style, he talks about the various wrestling moves, seems to play no favorites, but he does do a good job in promoting the various wrestlers in what they do well, whether it's their ability in the ring or their gimmick.  Plus perhaps they could continue his feud with Ambrose when he eventually debuts.



To be excited is a big part of his job, though. To me, William Regal is like Matt Striker in that he talks about the most irrelevant shit possible, but he lacks Striker's energy and enthusiasm. Even when Jim Ross is sitting next to Regal on NXT I don't think he's particularly engaging either.

Regal vs. Ambrose III on a PPV. Make it happen, WWE. 



> I also just don't see where they can go, I mean Matthews is fine as a play by play guy, JR is a great PBP guy but you would still have two PBP men in the booth, Booker is a GM, nobody that is injured currently has experience or the personality to do it that I know of, Striker seems to not be very well thought of, I just don't see many options for a color guy right now, other than bringing in a someone like JBL or Foley, and I sort of wonder if any of those them would do it on short notice.



I liked Josh Matthews for a while, I just think he's lost motivation. Seriously, listen to his stuff on SmackDown atm and compare it to early 2011. It's like night and day. I try to catch Superstars most weeks and I think Josh might be more suited to Color. Him and Scott Stanford are kind of a fun team.

Michael Cole does Color commentary on SmackDown. If I waved my magical wand over the WWE, Jim Ross and Michael Cole would be calling RAW and Byron Saxton and JBL would be the team for SmackDown. WWE would actually give a shit about SmackDown in this fantasy world as well.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I thought JBL was doing some mountain climbing expedition or something? The Miz should just quit his job as a wrassler and do commentary, he's really good lol



I saw somewhere that JBL did show a bit of interest somewhere after Booker was announced as GM, but I don't know if it was serious or not.  

The Miz was pretty good for his first time, he was hesitant at first but he showed in the "Hug it Out" segment that he has potential, he was one of the reason why that segment was so good, plus his banter with Layla made a Divas match actually watchable...or least listenable.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

I would definitely agree that for his first night, Miz showed a ton of potential as a Color commentator. Chris Jericho has been alright on the couple of times he's been out there too.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 13, 2012)

I actually liked Striker's commentary, anybody else like his stuff?  I like hearing the talk about wrestling moves and the psychology of the match, it's why I like Regal as a commentator, but I guess I'm just a bit weird like that.  Another reason why I would like Regal is that he would actually be relevant again on the main brands instead of being made to look like a janitor.

Jericho would be interesting, but there is no way he's coming back of course.  

I guess Foley could work, he always seems willing to come back to do stuff on short notice, it also might be interesting to see him interact with guys like heel Punk and the new Friendship tag team.   

I just don't want to see Matthews and Cole being paired up on both brands, I agree about Matthews seeming to be uninterested.  He can be entertaining as evidenced by his work with Cole with NXT, though that was mostly because they simply complained the entire time about how bad the show was.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Spoken like someone who never sat through one of his more embarrassing sidebars from back then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best thing about Jesse though wasn't that he overly sided with the heels, it was that he called out the hypocracy and BS that Hogan and the other faces were pulling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Striker sucked. Sounded like such a mark and could get really annoying. He was basically the professional wrestling equivalent of a weeaboo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Striker sucked. Sounded like such a mark and could get really annoying. He was basically the professional wrestling equivalent of a weeaboo.



Tell us more about this Weeaboo that scared you so Ghost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Danger Doom is a bigger weeaboo than Matt Striker.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Striker is still better than Current Lawler by a long run, though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Matt Striker got removed from commentary after yelling "I'M MARKING OUT!!!" at the Royal Rumble. Michael Cole took off his headset during the broadcast and yelled at him about it, too.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

And that was still better than anything else Lawler put out on commentary this year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

King yelling "Puppies!" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Matt Striker making up stupid nicknames for everybody


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2012)

we seriously cant get one page with out people bitching about something...can we..

Striker was fine on commentary, he was generally fun to listen to. What made him fun? He's a fan of wrestling, the same thing that helped make JR such a great commentator.

Lawler is fine on commentary, hes not as funny as he once was, but hes also 63 years old and cant get away with the jokes he used to use 10 years ago...he still generally does a fine job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Hire Don West. That guy is amazing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ghost dont know what he or she is talking about . I mean he or she admits that he or she doesnt like Weeabos and therefore hate the JPW. No wrestling fan hate JPW.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lawler is a great commentator, it's just with the change in the times and the content the company has put out he's been put out of the element he's been used to for most of his WWF broadcasting career.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

I think it's horrible how so many of you claim to like King's commentary once he has a heart attack.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my fond memories of Lawler commentating was when he kinda screams like "Ahhh!" whenever something big happens that usually lead to a "holy shit" chants.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> I think it's horrible how so many of you claim to like King's commentary once he has a heart attack.



That is pretty messed up. I'd honestly rather people to be truthful and blunt of how they really feel about my own work even after I died or got into a horrible accident.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Flow you know it was only his commentary from 94-2002/3 for most of us not after those years.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

Hah. Lawler has sucked for years and I've been pulling for his retirement for a long time. I'm really glad to hear he's okay, though. He was a phenomenal performer in his prime and seems like a great guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't mind Striker until he starts making random obscure comic book references and giving wrestlers nicknames that don't fit them at all. I wish JBL would just come back to commentary.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

@Spartan, 

I mean it's just the fact that so many people were talking so much crap about him in this thread lol. It was nice to see how many people actually care for his health and him, when he passed out. 

But still



In Brightest Day! said:


> Hah. Lawler has sucked for years and I've been pulling for his retirement for a long time. I'm really glad to hear he's okay, though. He was a phenomenal performer in his prime and seems like a great guy.



"I really wish people would stop talking about wrestlers like they know them personally"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

I never said shit about Lawler. I don't mind him at all. He's inoffensive. Matt Striker can go fuck himself with his smark shit comic book fanboy business exposing crap.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> @Spartan,
> 
> I mean it's just the fact that so many people were talking so much crap about him in this thread lol. It was nice to see how many people actually care for his health and him, when he passed out.
> 
> But still



Yea, that's nice and all and I understand the intentions and that way of thinking, but it's pretty fake to me.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I never said shit about Lawler. I don't mind him at all. He's inoffensive. Matt Striker can go fuck himself with his smark shit comic book fanboy business exposing crap.


Matt striker absolutely exposes nothing about the business 

shit, CM Punk exposed the business more than Matt ever did. And it's not like most casuals are even gonna remember what he says while commentating anyway.

I like Matt Striker. He's a smark, so I could see why Vince wanted to pull him off from the commentary table. He can't ever connect to the casual, sheep, Lil Jimmy and parents part of the fanbase like Lawler can.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

The only announcer worse than Matt Striker was Mike Adamle. 

"Kane has won Money in the Bank two years in a row!" (Cole calls him a moron)

"The pressure of the Walls of Jericho is focused all on the ankles!" (Huh?)

"Cody Rhodes' actions are more inexplicable than the time gap between Twilight sequels!" (WTF?)

"CENA IS FREE!" (No, Cena is fired, you moron)

“Undertaker will unleash the hell has no fury on his brother Kane!" (Wtf?)

"This is like real wrestling!" 

"Yoshi Tatsu is the Neon Genesis Evangelion of wrestling!" (That doesn't even make any fucking sense)

Fuck you, Matt Striker.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what is funnier:

Matt Striker claiming that the last time the World title changed hands in Atlanta was in the 1980's with Dusty Rhodes (he must have missed like 20 years of Wrestling history).

or

Spartan calling the marks sheep. Smarks read a dirtsheet and 99% of the time it becomes gospel to them. 




Flow said:


> I really wish people would stop talking about wrestlers like they know them personally



Me saying someone seems like a cool dude is completely different to a bunch of people talking about a guy as if they know exactly how he is feeling and what he wants to happen. Let's not even go there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

Everyone seems to agree that CM Punk is a douchebag in real life, though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

I would make an awesome commentator  "Lock up your gramma's Oxycontins kids cause here comes Randy Orton"  " Here comes some illegal immigrant and he is taking on some other illegal immigrantin a mask but that ricardo, he is god level" " Hey look its the jiz and he came to play with himself" "So you went to Syracuse Cole?  I heard every chick how goes to that school has you to thank for their HPV problems"  "Oh look here comes vince.  The way he is walking I guess yesterday was the yearly prostate exam" "Mick foley is god cole kiss his ass"  "I heard big dick johnson gave ryback that black eye/conjunctivitis problem" and lastly "Oh look here comes Cena let me tell you how this is gonna go he is going super cena 3, FU, STFU, victory"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

......

5 years later

 "Man I really hate The Gr8 Destroyer on comentarry! I wish they would fire him or something. Dude was only good the first couple of years."


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ......
> 
> 5 years later
> 
> "Man I really hate The Gr8 Destroyer on comentarry! I wish they would fire him or something. Dude was only good the first couple of years."



Ha jokes on all of you I am getting fired in like a week a la AW.  So it will be more like "Remember Gr8 its a shame he got shit canned he was "


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> I think it's horrible how so many of you claim to like King's commentary once he has a heart attack.



Actually, I've been saying that for a long time now, I've always liked lawler on commentary.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Ha jokes on all of you I am getting fired in like a week a la AW.  So it will be more like "Remember Gr8 its a shame he got shit canned he was "



 Well...you sure were no Braden Walker!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwyFABQX62A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2012)

What did Michael Irvin say about Clay Matthews? 

He mumbled some bull shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> What did Michael Irvin say about Clay Matthews?
> 
> He mumbled some bull shit.



 he mumbled "wrong topic Klue"


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 13, 2012)

Top of Reddit Page

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Js29nezwmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> I think it's horrible how so many of you claim to like King's commentary once he has a heart attack.



I'm guessing it's not so much _"people that previously talked shit about him are praising him now"_ as it is _"people that liked/had no problem with him are coming out of the woodwork and praising him because the assholes that knock him every night are aware that their asshole-ing is inappropriate currently"_.

A simple shift in power as you will. The shit talkers will be talking again in about a month or so... hell, maybe earlier.
----------------------------------

I heard about the heart attack thing Tuesday from my dad, but since I haven't seen the episode yet I wasn't aware it happened on air until about an hour ago.

Man... that blows. I'm almost afraid to watch the episode on my DVR now. Any word on how the old goat is doing currently?
-------------------------------------



Zabuza said:


> Top of Reddit Page
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Js29nezwmU[/YOUTUBE]



quoting because nobody reads the last post of the previous page. Classy as balls, Paul Lavqqudjfie.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Me saying someone seems like a cool dude is completely different to a bunch of people talking about a guy as if they know exactly how he is feeling and what he wants to happen. Let's not even go there.



uh huh, I went there. And I stand by what I said. 


And wait...

Why didn't they make John Cena a heel and feud with CM Punk? I mean it could work if they had done it this Sunday.

Is it because Punk is pretty damn bland as a face?

I'm not looking for a "Because the little jimmies wouldn't like that"

They did a whole bunch of shit to us as kids, like have Stone Cold turn "heel"(lol). Wouldn't that make them watch it more? Or they didn't want to risk losing a major face of the wwe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2012)

I wonder how will Undertaker sound while doing commentary...


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm guessing it's not so much _"people that previously talked shit about him are praising him now"_ as it is _"people that liked/had no problem with him are coming out of the woodwork and praising him because the assholes that knock him every night are aware that their asshole-ing is inappropriate currently"_.
> 
> A simple shift in power as you will. The shit talkers will be talking again in about a month or so... hell, maybe earlier.
> ----------------------------------
> ...



I'm too damn lazy to actually read back and see who said he should quit, and he sucks as a commentator, or that he needs to get the fuck off, he sucks or something.

But I guess that doesn't = not caring for the guy. Just the blatant lack of respect he was getting lol. There were some people that even actually believe he sucked in the attitude era. Then there were the ones who slandered him a p*d*p****. 

That same night "Oh man, I hope he gets better. I don't want to lose you King. Hey guys, remember how much of a good commentator he was/is? "


----------



## ovanz (Sep 13, 2012)

Well as i was one of those who joked about Lawyer, and don't know his previous work, and got nothing to say, but saying something would be bad taste, i will just remain silent on the subject. 

Not only with Lawler, but with all the english comentators, i don't have really much experience with any of them, as in the past i used to watch the spanish comentators version, but got tired and sick of it, and just this year started watching exclusive in english. Say whatever you want about english comentators, but at least you got multiple choices, spanish comentators are always the same 3 dudes lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> One of my fond memories of Lawler commentating was when he kinda screams like "Ahhh!" whenever something big happens that usually lead to a "holy shit" chants.



I just love how he called Eddie "LATINO HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEATTTTT"


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2012)

^That too. He's like an overly excited kid. Too bad I can't seem to find videos about him squealing "AHHH!!" or maybe I'm just too lazy right now.

edit:


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHnWd2bNvEA[/YOUTUBE]



JR: KANE....KANE IS ASSAULTING THE RATTLE SNAKE! KANE IS BEATING THE HELL OUT OF STONE COLD!

King: Look at this! I told you he was a monster!

5:30

More funny if you watch the entire segment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

I just posted multiple youtube links to King at his best....smh...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol, well I finished watching TNA and thought the show was entertaining.  Really don't know how they are going to do the reveals for the Aces and Eights when the time comes for them to be unmasked.  The Styles/Kaz match was very entertaining to watch.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2012)

Flow said:


> uh huh, I went there. And I stand by what I said.



Great. As long as you don't add anything remotely substantive then it means I don't have to spend a minute of my time explaining why it's a _really_ shitty comparison. Cheers.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 14, 2012)

Where's Ambrose? Time for the big debut.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 14, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Where's Ambrose? Time for the big debut.



There's some people that think he's going to join with Punk as a way of keeping his title, sort of a new faction with Punk Heyman and Ambrose. 

Personally I sort of think this could work, the only problem is that Ambrose screams loner, he doesn't seem like someone who team up with anybody else.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Great. As long as you don't add anything remotely substantive then it means I don't have to spend a minute of my time explaining why it's a _really_ shitty comparison. Cheers.



It really isn't, but ok. 

deuces.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2012)

So it IS going to be a stable then


----------



## Bluth (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh I don't know for sure at all, it was just something I saw somebody saying on site somewhere, it's all rumors right now.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Things point towards it.

I wonder if they are going to put Wade Barrett in it. "I'm open for business"


----------



## Funta (Sep 14, 2012)

anyone here hoping for kane and bryan to win the tag titles? Seriously at least they would make the tag division a bit interesting.  Also kofi Deserves better.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol, come to think of it, I'm sure they could of helped both all four characters out at the same time (well besides Kane, but he really doesn't need a push right now)

If it was R Truth, and Daniel Bryan I'm sure they would of made an interesting/funny as hell tag team. 

If it was Kofi and Kane, Kane would had just eventually turned on Kofi, and he could of been used to give Kofi another push or something.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2012)

Meh. I don't mind Kofi, but he's a mid-card guy for life. As long as he stays in a similar position he's in now for the remainder of his career (unless he randomly becomes a super worker over night, which he's far from right now) then I'm happy.

@Bluth; what do you mean "on site" ?


----------



## Bluth (Sep 14, 2012)

My bad, I forgot to an "a" before the word site.  I just read it on a website somewhere, don't remember where, I just randomly saw it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2012)

If anyone has a full version of this I would be eternally grateful. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmcKajvw-c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2012)

Kofi is way more than a mere m4l.  But, business wise as a mid face he is relied on.  He is black, but not scary, and he can talk.  Almost like the perfect fit PR wise.  Maybe punk will rub off on him, but he still is too happy just to be here, imo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2012)

Reading the last page....fuck onscreen lawler.  Just as bad as hhh, cena, orton, seams, usually cole,...am i missing any of the worst offenders.  I give no fuck about the real people once the show is on.  Why should i?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2012)

Onscreen Lawler throws awesome punches.


----------



## EJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah he has perfected like....punching people.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 14, 2012)

I read Cole interview and I as really impressed with his respect for Lawler. These guys are not only great actors but also amazing people.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, I am shocked to admit I just saw the best Sin Cara match I have yet to see in the WWE.  And it was with the Miz.  I know, I am surprised too.  Those two played off really well and even had the crowd legit reacting.  Veering off topic, the hairdryer pop/boo is so irritating.  And Miz  stuck to Cara's moveset like he was good at his job or somerthing.  Fluke or . . .?





Zabuza said:


> I read Cole interview and I as really impressed with his respect for Lawler. These guys are not only* great actors but also amazing people*.


Hm....hm...I don't know how to feel about this statement.


----------



## Darc (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy shit, 10 pages I had to catch up on, those comments about Matt Striker and some of his quotes were just amazing


----------



## ovanz (Sep 14, 2012)

No one is gonna watch smargdown right? i may skip it and post in sunday when is the PPV, Night of champion or whatever.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Sep 14, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Needs less clothes.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 14, 2012)

Doctor Shelby is FV material.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Kane hugged Kofi and Kofi's face


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2012)

Just hit 1000 posts man this thread is getting Lazy. I might have to start another shitstorm with Flow or that Weeabo Ghost.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Just hit 1000 posts man this thread is getting Lazy. I might have to start another shitstorm with Flow or that Weeabo Ghost.


I see no one here watches Smackdown anymore. 

Its been okay tonight. Poor Christian continues to get the jabroni treatment though. lol

Best part of the show so far was the stuff with DB and Kane. I also thought Tyson would step up against that Cessaro guy but oh well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2012)

damn.. Ghost makes me laugh everytime


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

lol remember when Tyson was getting pushed? Remember when Zach was getting pushed? Remember when Santino put on that great performance at No Way Out? Be ready when Ziggler receives the same treatment...oh wait...thats already happening.


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Not really, he still has MITB. 

There is still hope for him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Not really, he still has MITB.
> 
> There is still hope for him.



 Yeah...I remember we thought the same for another couple talent who won Money in the Bank. They were Swagger and Miz.


----------



## Darc (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Miz isn't really in bad position. Sure, he fell off a cliff earlier this year, but he's recovered pretty well.

It's crazy how similar Miz' 2011 and Jericho's 2002 were. Both start the year in a huge way, main-event WrestleMania, both lose titles and put over young green talent (Cena in 02, Alex Riley last year), then spend the next couple of months always being around but never doing anything significant until recovering later in the year (in Jericho's case winning back the IC title, feuding with HBK and Miz being kayfabe fired and main-eventing against the Rock).

I don't think Miz is doing as well for himself as he should be, but he could be far worse off.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> lol remember when Tyson was getting pushed? Remember when Zach was getting pushed? Remember when Santino put on that great performance at No Way Out? Be ready when Ziggler receives the same treatment...oh wait...thats already happening.



WWE: Sucking at pushing their midcard since 2006.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 15, 2012)

If WWE is pushing their mid-carders as mid-carders, how does that make them suck at pushing them?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 15, 2012)

Darc said:


>



Shit just got real.


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah...I remember we thought the same for another couple talent who won Money in the Bank. They were Swagger and Miz.



This is the WWE man, anything can happen. As much as people like to say "That ain't gonna happen" people get pushes. 

Don't speculate and just wait things out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2012)

FINALLY!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2012)

Daniel Bryan was a mid carder that cash in the* SMACKDOWN* MiTB and got push to Main eventing status quo. Well lookie here Ziggles also has the * SMACKDOWN* MiTB briefcase .


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoyFLAs2sSg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


> Bore Lesnar


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w61vlJxvxM4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

The only way Wade Barrett can be boring is if the WWE just either fucks up his booking or doesn't do anything interesting with him.

Like this is pretty damn legit. New intense theme, beard (lol), brawler gimmick, and "open for business". Got an APA vibe from him, but most likely is going to be a heel.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 15, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Daniel Bryan was a mid carder that cash in the* SMACKDOWN* MiTB and got push to Main eventing status quo. Well lookie here Ziggles also has the * SMACKDOWN* MiTB briefcase .



Ziggles already got Main eventing status quo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> If WWE is pushing their mid-carders as mid-carders, how does that make them suck at pushing them?



One person at a time getting a push out of the entire midcard and everyone else jobbing, not keeping the belts relevant and people constantly getting losing streak storylines does not make a good midcard.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 15, 2012)

I want a Ryback vs Shena feud, so I can see Ryback destroying Shena.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2012)

Man...I sincerely hope WWE fails at this just because of how sad they are pushing this.  And McMahon == WWE


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> One person at a time getting a push out of the entire midcard and everyone else jobbing, not keeping the belts relevant and people constantly getting losing streak storylines does not make a good midcard.



Well, the titles are all in good hands right now. 

Other then that, yeah it doesn't make sense how Santino can beat Alberto Delrio on a ppv then lose to him the next Monday night.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Man...I sincerely hope WWE fails at this just because of how sad they are pushing this.  And McMahon == WWE



Hahaha, are they taking down that feud where Trish barked like a dog in a thong and t-shirt? hahaha


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

> Connecticut Republican Senate candidate Linda McMahon, who gained fame and fortune with her husband through their WWE empire and putting "the smackdown" on her opponents in the wrestling ring, now faces a Democratic group trying to put her on the ropes with an ad attacking the sport's sex and violence.
> The online ad by a group calling itself Mothers Opposing McMahon strings together a montage of clips showing female wrestlers being humiliated and objectified, including Linda McMahon slapping her daughter in the ring. The ad was paid for by a Connecticut Democratic political action group.
> McMahon stepped down as the WWE's chief executive to launch her bid for Senate.
> "WWE CEO Linda McMahon has vowed to spend $50 million to buy a U.S. Senate seat," the ad says in the opening. "Do you know how she made her millions?"
> ...




Read more: 


Yeah blahblahFoxNews. I just found this article though, despite the fact the link is biased as fuck.

I seriously hope no one misses how fucked up the WWF/E use to be. The AE was alright, but I hated seeing this type of stuff, especially as a kid. It's stuff like this that reminded me that I shouldn't respect Vince.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Man...I sincerely hope WWE fails at this just because of how sad they are pushing this.  And McMahon == WWE



Not even the Bork Laser videos are safe from this.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2012)

> The online ad by a group calling itself Mothers Opposing McMahon strings together a montage of clips showing female wrestlers being humiliated and objectified, including Linda McMahon slapping her daughter in the ring



  



Flow said:


> Read more:
> 
> 
> Yeah blahblahFoxNews. I just found this article though, despite the fact the link is biased as fuck.
> ...



Screw you, Trish getting Bubba bombed through a table was awesome.


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

I see you being one of those out of shape guys roaring "YEAAAAH GET ON YOUR KNEES TRISH GET ON YOUR KNEEEES AND BARK LIKE A DOG FUCKING BITCH YEAH PUT HER IN HER PLACE VINCE"


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

hahahahaha that is sort of funny. They'd do anything to get her out of the competition. Didn't even read that part.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 15, 2012)

Flow said:


> Read more:
> 
> 
> Yeah blahblahFoxNews. I just found this article though, despite the fact the link is biased as fuck.
> ...



I honestly don't understand how what happened in the past in the WWE, where like, 99% of the things that happened in there were beyond Linda's total control, even matters when it comes to politics. I know it's easy to do, but they should be attacking her political ideas rather than her past affiliation.

I know she worked there and had a high position there as the CEO, but she didn't even come up with pretty much the vast majority of the angles and segments in there. 

And another thing that grinds my gears is how much Vince Mcmahon wants her to win this election by going to such lengths such as deleting videos of the "bad" past of the WWE and pouring money in to help her. He needs to just let her mostly do her own thing. That woman knew how hard it was gonna be to become political successful when she's been involved with an company who at it's peak was pretty hardcore and had many family(Current American) unfriendly scenes and segments for a very long time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing beats when Mae gets her ass handed to her from 3 minute warning.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Nothing beats when Mae gets her ass handed to her from 3 minute warning.



Except when the Dudleys put her through a table.


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Their argument is "If you were in a position of power, why didn't you speak up against something like this?"

or 

"Why are you married to such a douche/tool"


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> One person at a time getting a push out of the entire midcard and everyone else jobbing, not keeping the belts relevant and people constantly getting losing streak storylines does not make a good midcard.



If only one person is getting a push, then that would mean they only have one mid-carder. That doesn't make sense. There are a ton of guys who win and lose on a regular basis. Stop grasping at straws. 

@Flow; when did Santino beat Del Rio on PPV?


----------



## FearTear (Sep 16, 2012)

Awwww


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 16, 2012)

More importantly....they do realize its a show, its all fake...the women aren't really being mistreated...and in fact, are being paid well enough to do what they were doing...


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 16, 2012)

That Bear Hug.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 16, 2012)

Really hope Kane accidentally picks up a submission win one of these times with "the hug it out"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Kofi looks likes man I just turned in my man card .


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> I see you being one of those out of shape guys roaring "YEAAAAH GET ON YOUR KNEES TRISH GET ON YOUR KNEEEES AND BARK LIKE A DOG FUCKING BITCH YEAH PUT HER IN HER PLACE VINCE"


Nah bro, i don't take wrestling as serious as you i just thought it was pretty funny shit.

I also enjoyed when Austin beat the shit out of Lita.



In Brightest Day! said:


> If only one person is getting a push, then that would mean they only have one mid-carder. That doesn't make sense. There are a ton of guys who win and lose on a regular basis. Stop grasping at straws.



That's usually how it goes with WWE over recent years especially with the RAW midcard. One guy will get the spotlight and focus while the rest of the midcard does nothing or comes out and jobs every week either to that guy or upper midcarders. Remember how shit the midcard was when Miz was US champion? or how Cody only had two people to feud with over his IC title on Smackdown since the entire midcard division there was and still is non-existing? Santino's US title reign consisted of him losing to Del Rio all the time and never defending the title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Nah bro, i don't take wrestling as serious as you i just thought it was pretty funny shit.
> 
> *I also enjoyed when Austin beat the shit out of Lita.*



 And for some odd reason people think this is one of the most darkest moments in Wrestling history.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Nah brah I just don't get off to seeing women get on their knees and barking like a dog or getting hit by a chair with a man. I understand it's just a show but still. Doesnt meant you don't take it seriously, just captured the right emotions the actors wanted you to have as a kid.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

In brightest days I'll look it up later on. Heading out right now. Or maybe it was a preshow, but I doubt it. Or I just remember the booking incorrectly.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nah brah I just don't get off to seeing women get on their knees and barking like a dog or getting hit by a chair with a man. I understand it's just a show but still. Doesnt meant you don't take it seriously, just captured the right emotions the actors wanted you to have as a kid.



I guess that's just the difference between viewers. I didn't and still don't take wrestling or TV shows in general that seriously and when i see segments like that i can't help but laugh. Austin losing it and beating Lita with a chair really made me lol back when i was 12 since it was the first time i ever saw him do something like that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in between those two opinions.  Objectification I disdain unless it's doled out evenly between the sexes, but I am all up for violence between genders.  That's egalitarian as anything, imo.  Can you imagine a trio of angry bitches that NEVER separated and used shady tactics for a short time.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't find it funny. When you're raised to think "Never hit a girl" then seeing Stone Cold beating the fuck out of the Hardy's then taking out Lita with a chair I was like "WHAT THE FUCK STONE COLD"

But still, I wasn't too....petrified by it lol. I just hate seeing humiliation like making a woman get on her knees and barking like a dog. Another thing, the kiss my ass fc. They ALL agreed to do that, I'm sure. (Not that many people are in the club anyways), only like three people or something? lol And only one Kayfabe actually agreed to it.

LOL

What


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

what the hell

DB tapped to Sheamus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> what the hell
> 
> DB tapped to Sheamus



 Haven't you heard? He has now become a submissions expert overnight.


Also...I heard JBL was commentating tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

But DB is a technical wrestler...why would they make him tap to a brawler like Sheamus who isn't a technical wrestler.

Not even Sheamus's fault, just the match making, and booking is terrible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> But DB is a technical wrestler...why would they make him tap to a brawler like Sheamus who isn't a technical wrestler.
> 
> Not even Sheamus's fault, just the match making, and *booking is terrible.*



 You answered your own question there.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Or they could of had him debut a new finisher on DB out of no where.

He's been using the Brogue kick on people forever...so like


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

He started using the Texas Clover Leaf for about a week or 2 I think.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 16, 2012)

> WWE Hall of Famer Jerry Lawler tweeted that JBL (a/k/a John Layfield) will fill in for him on commentary during tonight's WWE Night of Champions pay-per-view. "Sorry I can't be at Night Of Champions tonight, but I understand JBL will be taking my place," Lawler wrote. "I wish him the best of luck!" Follow Lawler online at Twitter.com/JerryLawler.



This is really fucking awesome news. Bastion Booger can come back and squash the shit out of Dolph Ziggler tonight and I'll still be happy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> This is really fucking awesome news. Bastion Booger can come back and squash the shit out of Dolph Ziggler tonight and I'll still be happy.



 Thank you for the confirmation there.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 16, 2012)

The wrestling GAWD is coming back!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so psyched up for tonight. JBL is doing commentary!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

may I get a link please.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

OOOOOH YEAAAAAAA


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL, Tyson Kidd getting that mini-pop.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Link?!


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my fucking god this PPV better be good

To make up for my shitty hair cut


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm all grown up now. Can do it myself 

PES 2013 TV AD.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

The only good looking championship is the intercontinental championship.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The only good looking championship is the intercontinental championship.



Yes. It's probably one of the only titles they didn't butcher.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

How could Judge Dreed present this? He is gonna arrest some of these mofos for all the burrying.


----------



## Darc (Sep 16, 2012)

JBL FUCKING YES OMG


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

He had/have a limousine with horns. I aprove of this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

I am sorry I am glad lawler is well and he is recovering but give him his retirement plan and let JBL keep his spot .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2012)

Totally not expecting JBL to interfere in the match between Punk and Cena

I'm sure NOTHING will happen


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

JBL!!!


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn

like two sentences and I feel like JBL is a good commentator. Rarely heard him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Miz would be more badass with a beard.


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2012)

As long as JBL tells us about the lights being on bright I can go home a happy man...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Why does Mysterio use such a shitty design mask now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Shit JBL giving me the Sin Cara history!!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

JBL MY NIGGGAS! Already can tolerate the boring parts of the PPV now.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Those weird sellings by Mysterio.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT, MICHAEL!


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, there goes the best line of the night.
"I thought he was only a Kardashian brother."


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2012)

JBL and The Miz doing commentary on Wrestlemania 29. OH PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Kardashian brother lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Who won, the miz or sin cara? i see sin cara mask there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

nice match it was.


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2012)

That was a sweet finish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I liked the match..


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

I bet Eve hired someone to break Kaitlyn dem leg.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn should be used to being screwed by now.


----------



## Darc (Sep 16, 2012)

I missed JBL so much, his comments on little Jimmy


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Let's hug!


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

AWWW THAT HUG


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Imagine if their double team move is a double bear hug .


----------



## Vox (Sep 16, 2012)

MATCH OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

lol. Every time they are gonna win as a team is because they are gonna throw each other against the oponent to make the pin.

Well finaly. I was bored at kofitruth and never gave a crap about time players without AW, Kane and Bryan were the better choice, just for the lulz.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

ovanz said:


> lol. Every time they are gonna win as a team is because they are gonna throw each other against the oponent to make the pin.


IIIIII AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPION !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> IIIIII AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPION !!!!!!!!!!!!!



I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPION!!!

and now bathroom break.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

yawn it is the still not really over Zach Rider vs the nobody US champ.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Zack Ryder!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Let's see if Vince will make Zack champ again .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Zack will be champion again...


*Spoiler*: __ 



self-proclamed internet champion


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

YouTube money > WWE money


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am enjoying this match..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes who will win. The self proclaimed Internet champ or the current whoS champion.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Ryder confirm for 4th best worker in the WWE .


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a pretty damn good match.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

wtf? what is the name of that move. that was brutal lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Grabbing crotch champion.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

That finisher is called the neutralizer.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Dat Brocardo Wolverine's healing powers.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

otunga is beasting it tonight.  Time for tha Show!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Watch the real champion Ziggles !


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, there is like no one watching this PPV lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Doctor Cole.



Flow said:


> Wow, there is like no one watching this PPV lol



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 18 (10 members and 8 guests)

They are all watching porn. Porn make it harddificult to post.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

Haha Ziggler's better indeed.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 16, 2012)

>Ha like im going to drop $50 on this shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Boreton wins by RKO out of no where .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn!!! came from no where..


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2012)

Did JBL just spoil the MitB Cash in


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

That was a nice match. Randy actually seemed quite active in that one unlike some of his other matches.

Nice finisher.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Dat leg submission.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, all the matches so far have been pretty legit. Even this Divas one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

JBL is the only one keeping this PPV entertaining. Oh and Kane and DB.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2012)

did I just hear an El Generico "OLE" chant.

Crowd is awesome.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

inb4 she is strip down of the title because she was involved in Kaitlyn attack.

Yeah she should be strip down, but of clothes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Wow, all the matches so far have been pretty legit. Even this Divas one.


 I agree, Really a good PPV so far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

I seen the material on that DVD once in a life time .


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> JBL is the only one keeping this PPV entertaining. Oh and Kane and DB.



Oh, ho, ho... ohhh hohohaha.

Bullshit.
---------------------

Who's been watching this prior to 7:30, btw? What happened until then?


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree, Really a good PPV so far.



And the funny thing is, it's because the BOOKING is pretty damn good.

I think the only promos so far is by Antonio, and The Miz.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it evil of me to be happy to know that no matter how much wwe writes it Cena will never beat cancer?  Cena Sucks three cheers for cancer


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't even care if Kane is out of character, I like this Kane!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

AJ all wet .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2012)

lol wut.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ken.. SOMEONE MAKE A GIF. Hahahaha


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2012)

Wet T-Shirt AJ!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Dat wet Aj. I'm digging the GM shorts.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

Crowd is saving up for Punk v Cena.  But they loved Ziggler.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> JBL is the only one keeping this PPV entertaining. Oh and Kane and DB.



Oh, ho, ho... ohhh hohohaha.

Bullshit.
---------------------

Who's been watching this prior to 7:40, btw? What happened until then? I took a nap and woke up too late to watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am hoping that del Rio wins..


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Randy beat Zig

Eve new champion

Antoni beat Zack Ryder

Miz still IC title winning fatal four way with a mask on his face


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Miz won
DB and Kane won
Antonio won 
Boreton won

---------------

JBL commenting on his Mexican double .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2012)

FUCK YOU I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND! 

I love Kane


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that del Rio wins..



Same, if for no other reason than so they can stop throwing contenderships at him and end this drawn out fued between him and Lobster Head. And who knows, maybe as Champion, he'll become interesting.



Flow said:


> Randy beat Zig
> 
> Eve new champion
> 
> ...





Danger Doom said:


> Miz won
> DB and Kane won
> Antonio won
> Boreton won
> ...



Thx, u guiz. 

So, I guess I didn't miss much. Miz was the only one I wasn't really aware of.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't really bring myself to care for this match, don't give a crap about Shemus or del Rio. I hope they both K.O. each other and Ricardo somehow becomes the champion.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2012)

dorito has the troll face tonight he's winning


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Idk I just want Ziggles to cash in and win that title already.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Shemus with white tights = invisible/naked.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuck i forgot this was today hopefully I didn't miss anything good.

JBL on commentary hopefully he's on raw as well.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Idk I just want Ziggles to cash in and win that title already.



No, you don't. Then he's going to feud with one of them. 

Ziggler needs someone to feud with for the WHC. Chris Jericho would of been perfect for it to keep on building him up, but sadly he left.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the lawyer promo Otunga had. They should do more stuff with him like that to make the lawyer gimmick more entertaining and believable instead of him just saying he has this and that while sipping from a starbucks cup.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL

Cole caught JBL on some pseudo racism. hahhaha

JBL tried to defend it


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Sooooo

waiting for the bitching to start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

SUPER SHEAMUS!!!!!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2012)

brogue kick out of nowhere incoming


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

OOOOOH

I called it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

Seriously? At least make it so Ziggler had an opportunity to cash in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Sooooo
> 
> waiting for the bitching to start.



 People can only bitch if they care or did not see this coming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Man Ziggles run out and just beat this ghost .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Chena 2 right there.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like Shaemus takes it. You know what that means. #1 contendership match on Raw or Smackdown. Who's money's on Rio?


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, I miss us having face champions that win by a lick of hair or something.

Hell, have them cheat to win.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Chena 2 right there.



OBD topic #139849484


who would win Super Cena or Super Sheamus?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Dudebro better help Drunk tonight.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Seriously? At least make it so Ziggler had an opportunity to cash in.




....

????????


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

Could not even care less about that match.  Ricardo didn't even do anything.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

If Punk beats Cena, I will laugh so fucking hard at the kid's reactions.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> OBD topic #139849484
> 
> 
> who would win Super Cena or Super Sheamus?



super cena he can go super cena 2 sheamus can only go super sheamus


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk time...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> super cena he can go super cena 2 sheamus can only go super sheamus



 Yeah but Sheamus obviously gets stronger with the more pale he gets.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> ....
> 
> ????????


I meant have Sheamus get injured or something afterwards so Ziggler can come down and cash in.

Because they never have Ziggler try it unless Sheamus is injured.

The wwe title right after the whc is there anything left after this?


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

I REALLY don't want to see Ziggler feud with Sheamus...lol

Sounds boring. Ziggler would look like he's carrying both of them (as much as I like Sheamus)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh shit, Paul!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah but Sheamus obviously gets stronger with the more pale he gets.



Shena is Goku
Sheamus is Vegita


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena is Goku
> Sheamus is Vegita


 and who is CM Punk?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2012)

Heyman telling it like it is.

Fucking Shemus is android 16.

Punk is Vegeta.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 16, 2012)

"I hope Del Rio gets another rematch!" said no one.



Flow said:


> Hell, have them cheat to win.


Didn't Sheamus do that at Summerslam?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena is Goku
> Sheamus is Vegita



No...Cena is Superman and Sheamus is Goku.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and who is CM Punk?



Silver Surfer .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Superman .



Nope...he is Vegeta.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

cena better not get another rematch if he loses this....(whoamikidding)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

JLB=CM Punk best in the world.. yes..


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Cena fighting cancer?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nope...he is Vegeta.



Correction he is Silver Surfer and Dudebro is Galactus.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2012)

I hate you cena using cancer for pops.  Besides breast ca awareness is october fucking douche


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> cena better not get another rematch if he loses this....(whoamikidding)



Who will take his place?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> I REALLY don't want to see Ziggler feud with Sheamus...lol
> 
> Sounds boring. Ziggler would look like he's carrying both of them (as much as I like Sheamus)



Sheamus feuding with pretty much anybody that's not Stone Cold, Daniel Bryan, The Rock, or Scott Steiner, sounds boring though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

How can you hate Cena when he rises above cancer?


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Didn't Sheamus do that at Summerslam?



I mean like consecutively cheat as heels do lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Cena tits full of cancer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Be a Star
Rise above the hate
Rise above Cancer
next month
Vote or Die


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk trolling right out the bat..


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

He is/was also in the anti-bully thing.

Later that night, he proced to bully Cole and Laurinitis.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

finally it starts...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk in the main event. 

CM Punk is trolling Boston.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk Yankees colors= more trolling lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Goddamn this crowd is amazing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

I am Yankees kind of guy .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

I hope the Brosnar comes and lazer Chena head off.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2012)

The Juice Man said:


> Heyman telling it like it is.
> 
> Fucking Shemus is android 16.
> 
> Punk is Vegeta.



Punk is more like Trunks IMO. 

Daniel Bryan is Gotenks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Shena finally accepted his lady parts and dawn the pink also .


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Good match so far

EDIT:

all right guys kind of lame now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn CM Punk is not joking around..


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Tears of joy if Chena ever tap like a bitch. I'll even put in my signature "dat taped like a bitch"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

Cena wank, really JBL? 

Lesnar, Lashley, batistia, mark henry etc.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you guys even watching the match? lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Punk beatin Shena infront of his family just what Jericho did to him? 

Jericho invented it


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Are you guys even watching the match? lol



I'm too busy posting, playing Marvel: avengers alliance and got paused a chapter of breaking bad.



Danger Doom said:


> Punk beatin Shena infront of his family just what Jericho did to him?
> 
> Jericho invented it



Oh chena father is here, i hope 2006 Orton time travel and kick his head again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2012)

This shit makes Republican conventions seem interesting

What in the fuck


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

DAMN

these two work so damn well together. Reminded me of Chris Jericho and CM Punk in Wrestlemania


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2012)

So many botches

So little time


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

This is surprising lol


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 16, 2012)

wait is JBL a face? 

wtf wwe let the *WRESTLING GOD* do what he does best.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Realistic heel. Or whatever it's called nowadays


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk!! OMG lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This shit makes Republican conventions seem interesting
> 
> What in the fuck


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

chena tap to his own submission, glorious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Channeling his inner NO.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

Punk with the Crippler Crossface!



Thdyingbreed said:


> wait is JBL a face?
> 
> wtf wwe let the *WRESTLING GOD* do what he does best.



What, wrestle? Cuz it sure as shit ain't commentary.

Though even I have to admit that he's been moderately entertaining at about the 8:00, maybe 8:20 mark. He's slipping on this match though.....


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah, I stopped taking like.....

Just I can't believe I hopped on the band wagon of JBL BEING SUPER DUPER WUBER GREAT ON COMMENTARY


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Inb4 Dudebro F-5 Drunk for failing his test as his herald.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

That reaction from Heyman after Punk kicked out of the FU was priceless.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

What a botch.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL

Punk don't ever try that again. Almost crushed John Cena's head.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Punk self troll


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

AAAAAAND

Micheal Cole has been crapping all over JBL when it comes to commentary.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Punk should summon Exodia to kill this fucker for good.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know who's more garbage in the ring. Punk or Orton. Also JBL just came back. Give him time to get back into his groove. He also can't say as much as he used to since WWE is all PC and shit now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

He did not have enough electricity in that Rock Bottom which is why it was not effective.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Rock?

Wish that Rock Bottom ended it.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

GREAT FUCKING MATCH

GREAT CROWD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

Ugh, no....

CM Punk's heel turn equated to nothing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Dat no selling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

sigh!!!!! really?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

What shit, he won without using his bankai ? lame.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Well here we go same shit just another day.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2012)

That shit was terrible man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

interesting....


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

LOOOL trolled xDD

EPIC TROLL EPICCC!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SHAHAHA!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

LMAO, Boston got trolled.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

OH SHIT OH SHIT THAT TROLL DAT FUCKING TROLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

OMG OMG what just happened? lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like Cena gets that rematch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

IIIIII AM THE WWE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2012)

Should have just made CM Punk win cleanly and make him a super heel.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2012)

I like it                                                .


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL THE KID WAS CRYING


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

So this is the best match between them right? was awesome..


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2012)

Wait wtf. I turned it off because I got pissed!?!?!?WTF!?!?!?!?PUNK RETAINED!?!?!?!?YES YES!!!uthopgho;ehnrtweo;pjg2op


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2012)

I want Cena/Rock @ at RR.

Punk/Rock at WM29.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

If Dudebro was there it would been even better.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm_GPkOfVKI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5ehyTKWjcY[/YOUTUBE]

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
HAAHAHA
HAHAHA


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Should have just made CM Punk win cleanly and make him a super heel.



That's how a lot of people prefer it. lol

Make no mistake, this was a good PPV.

My expectations for Monday:

JBL to still be mediocre on commentary, taking away all credit to the people saying "OH MY GOD YAAAY JBL JBL ON COMMENTARY *SLURRRRRRP SLURRRRRP* *SMACK* *SMACK*"

Del Rio still bitching about Sheamus.

And people in this thread complaining within a week about CM Punk's "Respect" gimmick being stale.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn fuck, that was some epic troll, chena "oh i win, i beat CANCERRR er...CM PUNK"

NOPE.

Inb4 the refere is another Heyman guy

ps:


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 16, 2012)

Dat ending 

When Punk busted out the Rock Bottom I was like 

And then when they announced the draw I was like


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I don't know who's more garbage in the ring. Punk or Orton. Also JBL just came back. Give him time to get back into his groove. He also can't say as much as he used to since WWE is all PC and shit now.



'cept, Layfield was never really all that good. Decent maybe, but hilariously over-rated.

PG had nothing to do with why he and Cole blowed for 1/3 of the night. He showed he can still say some "I am a delusional heel" stuff and he did it well when he did. It's just that the dude was missing cues and babbling most the night. I guess he can be forgiven a bit since this was short notice, but not because of the current rating.
----------------------------------------------------

That finish was damn awesome. Good match too. I'd say I'm glad I tuned in for this, late as it was.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

And the last match for the PPV was amazing.

Obvious they couldn't have Cena lose cleanly, and Punk just got a heel gimmick, so him losing would serve no purpose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> That's how a lot of people prefer it. lol
> 
> *Make no mistake, this was a good PPV.*
> 
> ...


 not a bad match all night.. Really well done.. CM Punk rock bottom was cool lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

The only thing worth watching is the Tag Team Champion division which is ironic since it took Kane and DB to resurrect it from being below the divas division to higher than the WWE championship.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Either JBL lost his touch, or his "Irish mutant" comment threw himself off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 16, 2012)

Amazing my ass

The entire show was fucking boring

Save the tag team match which was the only thing worth watching


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 16, 2012)

shit main event


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Chena's father:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2012)

Just saw this, the horns and laugh


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not a bad match all night.. Really well done.. CM Punk rock bottom was cool lol



Surprisingly enough, besides his prep to do it, 

He can land it pretty damn well hahaha


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like the United States match. I dunno the champ name but he did good with Zack..


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Just saw this, the horns and laugh


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Bryanb and Kane, and later with AJ is golden.

Eve did a good match, dat ass. 

Didn't care about: us, inter, word championship match

And lastly punk epic troll is super effective. 
Punk life points reached 0, did he lose? nope is a draw. HAHAHAH.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

If only they let Ziggles cash in his briefcase then this would have been 1000% better.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Like I said, 

the funny thing is. There were BARELY any promos in this PPV. Just the damn booking was actually DECENT


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 16, 2012)

i don't know why i keep paying for these paper views, unless The Rock is involved, that's it for me for this year


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

lol???

Why don't you just watch the streams.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Wait Punk with horns, that's his ultimate form. Cool, now he could transform into that form against super chena 2 and super chemus 1.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Either JBL lost his touch, or his "Irish mutant" comment threw himself off.



Well, you have to keep in mind that in the end, Vince IS the one that feeds the commentators a lot of their lines.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 16, 2012)

Wit...Punk retained?  Oh well, couldn't look stronger than Cena.  Chuckle of the night was still. 

PS; Rock was totally involved


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope you need to channel over 9000 volts of Electricity to beat Super Shena 5 just ask the Rock.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really like the United States match. I dunno the champ name but he did good with Zack..



His ring name's Antonio Ceasaro.

And yeah, he and Zack were both surprisingly good tonight. If he keeps putting on actually watchable matches and changes his finisher maybe I won't have to leave to get a snack whenever he shows up.


Oh wow, did't even notice
Ziggler doesn't give a damn about breast cancer.


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well, you have to keep in mind that in the end, Vince IS the one that feeds the commentators a lot of their lines.



Nah, Micheal Cole SHITTED on JBL's commentary today.

He couldn't even hype up a match. CM Punk came in and called commentary great, so did The Miz. JBL looked like he didn't know if he was a heel or a face.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Nope you need to channel over 9000 volts of Electricity to beat Super Shena 5 just ask the Rock.



Or pay the referee like Heyman did. 

Speaking of power ups: Kane using fire to gain terrain bonus and DB is absorbing the Yes for the public to double his chakra level. They are a good team of individualist.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol???
> 
> Why don't you just watch the streams.



because i think im rich


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

I probably won't watch Smack is Down, but i already know that fucker Teddy bear long is gonna investigate how dat Eve was involved in dat Kaitlyn accident.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2012)

Why would Ziggles want to match with Shena? He gets pops without selling out .


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2012)

On another Board They said that you could see AJ's nipple through her shirt.... I await confirmation


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nah, Micheal Cole SHITTED on JBL's commentary today.
> 
> He couldn't even hype up a match. CM Punk came in and called commentary great, so did The Miz. JBL looked like he didn't know if he was a heel or a face.



I don't wanna make excuses considering Miz did decent commentary even though he hasn't done it as much as JBL, but it could be possible that JBL's gotten pretty rusty in commentating + it seems that he was forced to kind of side with the faces, which is not really his thing to do.

Oh well. I just hope that this won't be consistent.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 16, 2012)

Flow said:


> But I AM looking forward to this. Punk is pretty damn raw in the ring.
> 
> FUCK
> 
> I bet a Cactus Jack and CM Punk hell in a cell match would be fucking amazing.



Where is Foley now, anyway? Is he in TNA?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Hellion said:


> On another Board They said that you could see AJ's nipple through her shirt.... I await confirmation



This is the most relevant shit i have read in all day. reps+


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

He was a noticeable heel. I have yet to see a commentator (In the past year and something) be FULL blown out heel.

Was for Vickie, talked bad about Cena (while praising him), disrespectful towards Cole (heelish nature).

He just really wasn't that good. Hopefully, it was just the pseudo racist remark towards Sheamus "Irish mutant" that made him sort of skeptical the rest of the way. 

There comes a time you can't even blame the "Well, he's being held back". There are plenty of people who can work with what they have. Micheal Cole almost cued him the entire time of when to hype up a moment in the match, and when to conversate.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok now I want it to be C/P/R at WM29 that is the only way that Punk can get the rub that he needs 

Still haven't heard anything Ovanz


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2012)

Cena drawed for attempting a move he has never done before. :galaxyryouma


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

CM Punk's high flying move looked pathetic. Like, I'm sure if I was in the audience and the camera man didn't try to make up for how horrible it looked, it would of just looked horrendous.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 16, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Still haven't heard anything Ovanz



Yes, i googled "Aj lee nipple" and in image it shows "Micky James nipple" lol



Flow said:


> CM Punk's high flying move looked pathetic. Like, I'm sure if I was in the audience and the camera man didn't try to make up for how horrible it looked, it would of just looked horrendous.



Punk is trying to be Shawn Michaels with the elbow and the backflip over the rope. inb4 he becomes the new Best friend of criple HHH


----------



## EJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Nah, he would have to be an asshole/douche....

well....rumor has it Punk is actually a douche irl. But he doesn't push back talent.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow shut up, JBL was great tonight, I hope he replaces King for good, I believe he was limited by PG tho, still amazing.

Decent PPV


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> *SMACK SMACK SLURRRP* JBL JBL *SLAP SMACK FAP FAP SLURRRP SMACK




all I see bro


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Flow shut up, JBL was great tonight, I hope he replaces King for good, I believe he was limited by PG tho, still amazing.
> 
> Decent PPV



But taking this seriously, no.

You have to make due with what you have, and if this is what JBL has to offer, he needs to stay away from commentary. You're in COMPLETE denial if you thought he was "great" tonight. 

I'm hoping it's just for the fact he was rusty.

EDIT:

Like the only thing I got from him tonight was "Irish mutant" that blatantly threw both JBL and Micheal Cole off. 

I wasn't marking out to anything he was saying tbh. And I was HYPED to have him as commentator lol, so I'm not just hating on the guy. He was just...wasn't that good.

FUCK

I wish AW could of made it as a commentator.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2012)

Best that I found, but it is hardly a confirmed nip slip


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Just a better pick of dem shorts.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 17, 2012)

I cannot wait for tomorrows raw to see the new tag team champ's in action


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)

^Team HellNO are going places.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> FUCK
> 
> I wish AW could of made it as a commentator.



He was the color commentator in developmental for a while and was pretty bad.

I literally only saw about 2 minutes of the PPV, so I can't judge JBL's performance.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 17, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ^Team HellNO are going places.



Dont you mean Team Friendship


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

LMAO at that CM Drunk promo with his horns on. 

And where is the AJ nipslip pic? Come one guys share your blessings. 

Poor Ziggles getting c0ckblocked by Boretone. Its like Kofi Kingston all over again. 

CM Drunk afraid of heights confirmed. All of his top rope moves look like shit. But dat Rock Bottom... 

I wish Kane and DB swap finishers from now on. Imagine DB hitting a Tombstone and Kane making someone tap out with the NO Lock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

JBL was great. Put over everything. He even made the divas match sound important.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

And do you guys have the same feeling that when CM Drunk loses his championship title then he would be less significant and will be a mid-card jobber for life like when he was during his S.E.S days?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2012)

Only thing worth of applauding would be Team HellNo and AJ being sexy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

I give Punk credit for finally doing a non-shitty version of the Macho elbow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Fucking weeabos late as usual.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2012)

the ending is fitting because Cena cant wrestle :3

Only caught the WWE match, cant wait to see the tag match!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 17, 2012)

> the ending is fitting because Cena cant wrestle :3



Funny because that isn't true


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course its true. He only has 5 moves, oh wait make that 6 now.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

But all jokes aside, that was a really good match...

I'm just remembering that the booking was actually GOOD. Not even perfect, just good. The crowd was amazing as well. If only it was like this every night.

EDIT:

and hopefully I was horribly wrong and JBL steps up his game.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2012)

^ I think he needs to get back into the swing of it. how long has it been since he called anything actually? cant recall



Gilgamesh said:


> Funny because that isn't true



fuck you on about? Cant execute a slam properly = cant wrestle 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Of course its true. He only has 5 moves, oh wait make that 6 now.



Nope, still 5. He replaced his top rope knee leap with top rope ImPerfect Slam. 

Also can someone make a "Mission Accomplished" w/ Cena? 

Really really good card, one of the better PPVs in a long while.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Of course its true. He only has 5 moves, oh wait make that 6 now.



He replace the move that tore Rock Triceps with that new one . Get it right little Jimmie .


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Stay classy, Randal.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Stay classy, Randal.



Yup as soon as he is done flipping people off he is gonna go backstage and shit in a divas purse


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

That Punk/Cena match was their worse one to date.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yup as soon as he is done flipping people off he is gonna go backstage and shit in a divas purse



VINTAGE, Randy Orton!


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol that match was amazing. Besides some of the botches. Like that moonsault


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol that match was amazing. Besides some of the botches. Like that moonsault



 Ghost of John Morrison still lingers.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk should never do a moonsault ever again.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Like seriously I can't get over how terrible that moonsault was last night. Unjust want to tell cm punk to never do it again. Edit: lol ghost beat me.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)

shitty moonsault this

shitty elbow that

Why does no one mention the awesome Muta-Lock he pulled?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Everyone in the universe does the Muta-lock. Muta, AJ Styles, Natalya...even STEVE BLACKMAN used it. 

Punk should just stay away from the top rope.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

He should focus more in submision, instead of trying to be spiderman with the top rope, when was the last time someone tap out with the anaconda lock?

Well i do like that he put chena in his own submission move. Punk just used sharingan to copy chena and rock moves (i was bussy posting or playing or whatever, i didn't saw when he did the rock move).


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> He should focus more in submision, instead of trying to be spiderman with the top rope, when was the last time someone tap out with the anaconda lock?
> 
> Well i do like that he put chena in his own submission move.* Punk just used sharingan to copy chena and rock moves (i was bussy posting or playing or whatever, i didn't saw when he did the rock move).*



Punk's trying to be like Kakashi now


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Punk's trying to be like Kakashi now



I wanna see Punk using his sharingan to copy Evan Bourne Move, you know Punk will fail, probably will land outside the ring or something worse.


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Or somehow leap straight into the moon 

Still, last night was the 2nd time that he'sever landed a semi decent elbow drop (the 1st time was vs Jericho in the street fight)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone think they'll introduce a new WWE title tonight to cement Punk's reign and mainstay as a main eventer?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

It's sad when Zack Ryder put in more work than Drunk last night and didnt botch a move .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

> I wanna see Punk using his sharingan to copy Evan Bourne Move, you know Punk will fail, probably will land outside the ring or something worse.



He will fail most of the time coz he's no Uchiha.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

Streisand effect ahoy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep Rated G here we come !


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yep Rated G here we come !



Prepare for singles exhibition only, and the abolishment (more so than already) of all interesting scenarios and plot lines and match up types. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they just throw out hitting each other all together...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

"Scrub! Scrub! Scrub, as much as you want! You can't erase you-Erase me-I AM WWE CONTROVERSY!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Prepare for singles exhibition only, and the abolishment (more so than already) of all interesting scenarios and plot lines and match up types. Hell, *I wouldn't be surprised if they just throw out hitting each other all together...*



Well they already have D.Bryan and Kane hug out their differences .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I wanna see Punk using his sharingan to copy Evan Bourne Move, you know Punk will fail, probably will land outside the ring or something worse.



God, I hope not.  He should just stick to the elbow. He's not meant to do something like that. I didn't even see the moonsault since I didn't watch the PPV, but I was surprised to hear that he attempted to do it in the first place.



Agmaster said:


> Streisand effect ahoy.



Aw man. Vince is gonna try ALL of his might to bring a squeaky clean image to the WWE now. We're probably gonna see Barney or the Teletubbies make a guest appearance or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

We should be fine as long as we do not start seeing Robocop coming out to save John Cena.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> God, I hope not.  He should just stick to the elbow. He's not meant to do something like that. I didn't even see the moonsault since I didn't watch the PPV, but I was surprised to hear that he attempted to do it in the first place.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

lol it looked so damn bad. Cena tried to make up for it. CM Punk nearly crushed his damn head.

CM Punk should bring back the Pepsi Plunge. But only use it on special matchesl.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I don't know how to say this, but has anyone noticed that the Big Show has essentially disappeared? I'm not complaining, but it sure is weird how he quietly stopped appearing in the shows all of a suddenly.

I like Punk but god damn that was as terrible as I heard it was


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2012)

Modified Moonsault. There you go new move.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Grown ass man cant do a backflip off of a trampoline .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like the "irish mutant" comment crossed a line   Jim Ross is announcing tonight


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok so after much deliberation, and downloading an 8gig copy of NoC, I can say that AJ did not have a nip slip when the water was dashed on her


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Looks like the "irish mutant" comment crossed a line   Jim Ross is announcing tonight



 At least JBL will still be there.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> At least JBL will still be there.



if by there you mean backstage and nowhere near a camera then yes he will be there.

Also, upon further analysis the reason Punks elbow sucks is the same as to why his moonsault sucks which is the same as to why the streetfight elbow worked.  Punks white ass can't jump.  the moonsault I think he cleared 6 inches above the turnbuckle, the elbow he clears about a foot.  The streetfight elbow worked because he did it on a table on the outside which gives him an extra foot to 2 feet to fall thus making it as if he got an extra 24 inches on his vertical.  Get him some spring shoes or something


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Looks like the "irish mutant" comment crossed a line   Jim Ross is announcing tonight



WWE is so pussy now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> if by there you mean backstage and nowhere near a camera then yes he will be there.
> 
> Also, upon further analysis the reason Punks elbow sucks is the same as to why his moonsault sucks which is the same as to why the streetfight elbow worked.  Punks white ass can't jump.  the moonsault I think he cleared 6 inches above the turnbuckle, the elbow he clears about a foot.  The streetfight elbow worked because he did it on a table on the outside which gives him an extra foot to 2 feet to fall thus making it as if he got an extra 24 inches on his vertical.  Get him some spring shoes or something



says it will be a 3 man team tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> says it will be a 3 man team tonight.



 I will concede that point but can any of them help Punk learn to jump


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I will concede that point but can any of them help Punk learn to jump



 Kurt could...if Punk never insulted him by calling himself best in the world.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kurt could...if Punk never insulted him by calling himself best in the world.



Yeah I guess him or Dudebro.  Although Dudebro never did learn how to rotate in the air so I guess he wouldnt be much help with the moonsault


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah I guess him or Dudebro.  Although Dudebro never did learn how to rotate in the air so I guess he wouldnt be much help with the moonsault



 Brolactus did a shooting star press he might have missed his target but he did execute it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Brolactus did a shooting star press he might have missed his target but he did execute it.



You mean execute himself  he was 90 degrees short of a shooting star press and closer to what me and my buddies called a "meatball" when we jumped into a pool


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Worst theme ever


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Worst theme ever



I prefer this way over Green Day and Nickelback.

EDIT: Paul begins the night


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You mean execute himself  he was 90 degrees short of a shooting star press and closer to what me and my buddies called a "meatball" when we jumped into a pool



[YOUTUBE]h6k1LxVogkQ[/YOUTUBE]

You were saying?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

The Paul of Heymanality 




Totitos said:


> I prefer this way over Green Day and Nickelback.



Green Day, yeah. Burn it to the Ground was great though. Say what you will about the band, that song got me hyped as hell for an episode of Raw. This opening is kinda bland.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]h6k1LxVogkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You were saying?



Damn, Dat brosnar looks like a muscled toad doing that jump.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I prefer this way over Green Day and Nickelback.
> 
> EDIT: Paul begins the night



How dare you


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

One does not just tell Paul to shut up!


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Stop smiling homo


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Here comes rise above the pussy.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 17, 2012)

Cena stealing Christian's gimmick for ONE MORE MATCH.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Shena needs to hug that shit out.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, speaking of guys with countless undeserved title shots:

Del Rio appears!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]h6k1LxVogkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You were saying?



who needs a battletoad when you have a spot monkey


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

I am sorry...but who the hell finds AJ skippy around like an idiot sexy or interesting and not just embarrassing to see?


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

AJ looks 14 & 40  at the same time.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

She is wearing black suit, so no nipple would be show. Boooh.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Tag team match! Holla holla playa

AJ went to the Teddy Long School of matchmaking.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Del Rio is fighting for his Bro



Rad Bromance


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

AJ sucks as GM

Also fuck WWE, I went to search for the best Trish thong moments and there all removed from Youtube, I hope this company keeps losing money.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Terror Saber said:


> Tag team match! Holla holla playa
> 
> AJ went to the Teddy Long School of matchmaking.



 Whelp this Raw looks like it totally blows. Time to bail. Football o in 10 minutes.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

not enough table space for all them hats


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Man Cole has become such a suckass, last time JR was in RAW Cole was ragging.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh boy JBL & JR


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2012)

JBL at ring side


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2012)

JBL and JR??

fap fap fap


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

JR here to pick up JBL's slack? Me likey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

WWE investors must be loyal fans or the stupidest bunch to let Vince piss away rating and money.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 17, 2012)

Face cole is pretty awkward.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Ceria said:


> JBL at ring side



He better clothesline them illegals


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> He better clothesline them illegals



That includes Del Rio .


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> That includes Del Rio .



And dat Brocardo. He will get a clothesline from hell when he anounces del Rio.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

does that mean they take it in the ass


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

YOU LOSERS!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=807xA2OiSok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Ain't nobody got get no peace with PTP.

Let's see if they do as good a job of taking as Miz/Truth did.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to ram Eve so hard


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Why is it that JBL is at his best currently only during Divas matches?


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

This match would be better has a Bra and Panties match, fuck you Vince, all these whores we won't get to see half naked now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

dat JBL Heel announcer


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Main event tag team, really? is this smackdown?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Main event tag team, really? is this smackdown?


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, haven't seen much from the Big Show lately, hope they keep it that way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Santino seems to be missing as well .


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

wish Big Show or Mark Henry beat the shit out of the Shitasaurus...


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Heath is the man.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah fuck, this dinosaur is gonna win right? fuck and the little jimmies dancing. I hope Sandow save us


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

"Justin Timberlake trained sea monster" :rofl


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

This match is just terrible.

JBL


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> wish Big Show or Mark Henry beat the shit out of the Shitasaurus...



Wish you would bring back the Bray Wyatt set.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Antonio has a purse fucking awesome


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Remember when we all loved Brodus Clay? No? Just my imagination?

I gotta stop getting so little sleep.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

That Brodus fucker don't know how to sell. 

Oh hey another invincible face winning, i could pass that if it wasn't by the kids. damn they really take every oportunity to remind us this shit is PG.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Brodus was interesting when he first appeared, now he literally is just getting any kind of real feud, too little too late, least them whores can dance tho.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wish you would bring back the Bray Wyatt set.



you know you dig crazy rednecks with messiah complex as much as girls pole-dancing in my set!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Remember when we all loved Brodus Clay? No? Just my imagination?
> 
> I gotta stop getting so little sleep.



He was a funny joke at first, but now, he's just staler than a 100 year old wooden plank.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Remember when we all loved Brodus Clay? No? Just my imagination?
> 
> I gotta stop getting so little sleep.



He become the boring invicincible face, a la Shemus. 

If he was badass or something i could past that like a invincible face Batista, but no with dancing kids. The chicks they are ok. They are profesional dancers or some shit, not brats from the crowd.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

so.. who's going to be the first to get a big win, against a high Midcarder? Shitazaurus or Sharingan Master Ryback Uchiha?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> you know you dig crazy rednecks with messiah complex as much as girls pole-dancing in my set!



Why not combine them .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> so.. who's going to be the first to get a big win, against a high Midcarder? Shitazaurus or Sharingan Master* Ryback Uchiha*?



Uchiha? He's more similar to a Jinchuuriki IMO...

But to answer your question, I think Ryback will get the first big win. Mainly because it seems that Brodus is meant to cater to the little kids like Shitino Mariella.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> so.. who's going to be the first to get a big win, against a high Midcarder? Shitazaurus or Sharingan Master Ryback Uchiha?



The fight each other and is a draw. 

But at least Ryback Obito is still undefeated, Sandow owned Brodus sorry ass.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> He become the boring invicincible face, a la Shemus.



He's a dancing fat guy that has a gimmick of being a nearly extinct breed of dinosaur. What the hell were we supposed to expect?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Ryback is Raikage not as leet as his father (Goldberg ) but still shitty to the Yellow Flash (Ziggles.)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

shit lame clone vs Miz... sigh


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Rybobito is destroying dat ring like it was uchiha clan.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, real feuds popping up?

And JBL is killing me :rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really hate the Goldberg clone.. seriously so lame


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Why are you guys comparing Ryback to an uchiha? He's more like Raikage or Uvogin.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

my question was answered pretty quickly. Raikage Obito (Ryback) is going to own Ten-Ten (Miz)


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why are you guys comparing Ryback to an uchiha? He's more like Raikage or Uvogin.



he has the Sharingan in his left eye! 

Raybogin Uchiha!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hell no JR. I know you want to stick up to him, but even The Miz could easily replace Jerry at this point. Two people are just overkill. 

Still. Nice to see Jerry's doing better. I hope he gets some well needed rest. Going on the road all the time must be fatiguing to somebody like him.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Book's first WM


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why are you guys comparing Ryback to an uchiha? He's more like Raikage or Uvogin.





Reversed sharingan in one eye. He is gonna use kamui to teleport golberg beard into himself.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Lmfao the side effects leave him hungry instead of blind.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Shitino Marella


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Mute time for:

Santino entrance.
Chena entrance.
Brodus entrance.
Every time Vicow Guerrero speaks.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Ziggles still wearing black, I see. Breast Cancer? No shits given


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

I would say he is like Deidara.  Always trying to blow shit up and has like 3 mouths to feed


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Wait i forgot about Jacko Swagger, he left to train to develop his bankai, it is ready or what? I expect a return like Wade Barret. Mecha Swagger with bankai


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

"You think i'm stupid, you fuck?" - Dolph "Katsu" Ziggler


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Why are you guys comparing Ryback to an uchiha? He's more like Raikage or Uvogin.



I'm still trying to comprehend why people are comparing Naruto characters to wrestlers that change their gimmick and once and awhile act out of character.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Remember when we all loved Brodus Clay? No? Just my imagination?
> 
> I gotta stop getting so little sleep.



People in this thread don't even know what they like at this point. Me included.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Ziggles still wearing black, I see. Breast Cancer? No shits given



Yeah that's so weird


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Cena *punked* Ziggler for his colors.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 17, 2012)

His theme song 

Every fucking time


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Wade "Nobunaga" Barrett vs. Justin "Shadow Beast that flies" Gabriel


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Wade "Nobunaga" Barrett vs. Justin "Shadow Beast that flies" Gabriel



  WHAT?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, lookithere! When'd Wade come back?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> WHAT?



a "loose cannon" vs. fooder!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2012)

RAW's Boring tonight


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Fucking dumbass crowd


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Wade "Nobunaga" Barrett vs. Justin "Shadow Beast that flies" Gabriel






???!


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2012)

Gabriel looks like a werewolf


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

That "We Want nexus!" chant....the SECOND TIME.  Never forget.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Hey, lookithere! When'd Wade come back?



While we were not caring about Smackdown.



Flow said:


> Fucking dumbass crowd



 Thats Connecticut for you.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Crowd is really random.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

I like his finisher, is like donkey kong charged punch. Anything better than big show slow motion punch that hit the oponent with telequinesis.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Nexus was a bland stable.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> ???!



Close enough but you didn't get the HxH reference!


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

I think i read that Chris Hero was kind of pissed about Barrett doing this finisher 'cause it's really similar to the one he does.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I like his finisher, is like donkey kong charged punch. Anything better than big show slow motion punch that hit the oponent with *telequinesis*.


Telekinesis?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nexus was a bland stable.



No Corre was a boring stable


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol it looked so damn bad. Cena tried to make up for it. CM Punk nearly crushed his damn head.
> 
> CM Punk should bring back the Pepsi Plunge. But only use it on special matchesl.


So he should steal Chyna's finisher?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nexus was a bland stable.



Nexus was good. It just kinda went nowhere after John Cena got heavily involved in it though.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Close enough but you didn't get the HxH reference!



Well after honoji temple dat nobunaga reincarnate into HxH nobunaga, yup no plotholes. 



Hellion said:


> Telekinesis?



Yeah that too.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't matter, it severely fucked shit up. 

But it also damaged his knees. Not sure if he sold the move to hurt himself to so how devastating it was, or it just really hurt.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

This guy is FV material, he wants to kill them slowly with heart dissease with all that subways.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Dat Ryback digs eatin' fresh


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck where is Buu when you need him #greatestsaiyankillerever


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh shut the hell up Sheamus you corny bastard.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nexus was good. It just kinda went nowhere after John Cena got heavily involved in it though.



Nah man,

Good talent/wrestlers, just no personality.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't wait for Chena and Shemus tag team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, that's funny with Kane and the belt.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Daniel Gai Lee Bryan on my TV is $$$$


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> I like his finisher, is like donkey kong charged punch. Anything better than big show slow motion punch that hit the oponent with telequinesis.



Oh, crap he's got a new finisher too?! Shit, first Miz and now potentially Wade. It's like WWE are reading my posts about their bland heels.

Er... let's see, um. Hey, WWE! Cut out the mask stuff with Cody and have him wreck people with a 2x4. You guys are welcome.



Flow said:


> Nexus was a bland stable.



Nexus was bland after their initial appearance. They were a good idea, but the members weren't really used well; Wade was the only one that seemed threatening after a while. Then the end of the Cena feud fizzled it out. It's a prime example of WWE's nasty habit of ruining perfectly good potential.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Or the Nexus had a personality....just the whole "FUCK SHIT UP" was just generic in some way. Ok...you want to make a statement. That you all are powerful/talented? Yeah, uhm...ok. No one has done this before.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Cena ruined Nexus, plains and simple.

Kofi and R Truth are some bland and boring now, make them angry black heels who just go around fucking shit up.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Kofi and R Truth are some bland and boring now, make them angry black heels who just go around fucking shit up.



Prime Time 2?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Or the Nexus had a personality....just the whole "FUCK SHIT UP" was just generic in some way. Ok...you want to make a statement. That you all are powerful/talented? Yeah, uhm...ok. No one has done this before.



It wasn't really just about fucking shit up. It was about basically fucking the entire WWE in the ass and making them humble.

Man, I'll NEVER forget that moment where Sheamus ran away from them like a little pissing bitch. That was more than enough to get me to love them.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cena ruined Nexus, plains and simple.
> 
> Kofi and R Truth are some bland and boring now, make them angry black heels who just go around fucking shit up.



just like Miz and R-Truth were?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cena ruined Nexus, plains and simple.
> 
> Kofi and R Truth are some bland and boring now, make them angry black heels who just go around fucking shit up.



Didn't we just see that happen with PTP earlier?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

With all due respect Danial Bryan is the tag team champions


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the fat guy wearing a NO t-shirt, he is like the only one who supports DB new NO way of life.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

NOOOOO!


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> It wasn't really just about fucking shit up. It was about basically fucking the entire WWE in the ass and making them humble.
> 
> Man, I'll NEVER forget that moment where Sheamus ran away from them like a little pissing bitch. That was more than enough to get me to love them.



Didn't Stone Cold and Triple H did and were just as intimidating, if not, more intimidating?

Maybe it was how they brutalized people with chairs. I remember Stone Cold made it look like he was seriously trying to kill someone during that heel phase.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Nexus was a bland stable.


Pearls before swine.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cena ruined Nexus, plains and simple.



The only thing that would of saved the group if the group broke in half, and they built another star off of it (without CM Punk)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Didn't Stone Cold and Triple H did and were just as intimidating, if not, more intimidating?
> 
> Maybe it was how they brutalized people with chairs. I remember Stone Cold made it look like he was seriously trying to kill someone during that heel phase.



Its not fair to expect a bunch of rookies to compete with Austin and Triple H's Power Trip stable.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Or the Nexus had a personality....just the whole "FUCK SHIT UP" was just generic in some way. *Ok...you want to make a statement.* That you all are powerful/talented? Yeah, uhm...ok. No one has done this before.



You know the funniest thing about that? They never really told us what the statement was. "The bigger picture" was something they never even revealed 


Anyone, you gotta admit the invasion of Raw was pretty cool. Not a very original idea, but that first attack was pretty vicious and it looked like it was going to start up something big. That something didn't really happen though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Didn't Stone Cold and Triple H did and were just as intimidating, if not, more intimidating?
> 
> Maybe it was how they brutalized people with chairs. I remember Stone Cold made it look like he was seriously trying to kill someone during that heel phase.



Something like this:
[YOUTUBE]-Dw-OQXDdfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Something like this:
> [YOUTUBE]-Dw-OQXDdfA[/YOUTUBE]



This was an execution. I loved the Hardy's back when I was younger, and this shit was CRAZY to me lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

The Powertrip depressed me as a kid. I was all like: "Austin NNOOOooooo! "


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

FUCK BE A STAR



ovanz said:


> Prime Time 2?





Shozan said:


> just like Miz and R-Truth were?





PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't we just see that happen with PTP earlier?



Shut yo asses up


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Something like this:
> [YOUTUBE]-Dw-OQXDdfA[/YOUTUBE]



HOLY SHIT 

go to 1:20 goddamn


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

If Drunk wants respect then he better resort to using his old finisher the Pepsi Plunge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Kane gave us an AJ nip slip...HE is the tag team champions.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's compare and contrast.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctyQ9ChBaZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If Drunk wants respect then he better resort to using his old finisher the Pepsi Plunge.



Not all the time though. His knees get fucked up every time he uses it. Glad he stopped.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> go to 1:20 goddamn



Austin pummeled that Uterus Edge should thank him for all the money he saved for not having to purchase condoms


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Here comes the boreton.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got no issue with BA*. Bullying sucks. My only issue is that they pick the dumbest people to go to the rallies/star in the commercials. Punk? Big Show? Stephanie??? I swear they're doing it on purpose


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh...Lord Tensai is still employed?...I did not even know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk should do more moonsaults.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hentai was only relevant with Laurinitis / aquaman


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

Ryback is no Uchiha. He's irl Spopobitch.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

We saw this match on SmackDown, RINSE AND REPEAT WWE


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

I like how creative didn't even gave these two a reason to feud.

So why are you against hentai? 
Orton: because everyone else got a storyline going on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Not all the time though. His knees get fucked up every time he uses it. Glad he stopped.



And thats why its the perfect time to use the move so Drunk can sport Stone Cold's knee braces and cut a promo every now and then tell us  that he is better than Steve Austin. And perhaps we can also see Drunk do a stunner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk should do more moonsaults.



Moonsault? I thought he was going for a corcscrew dive.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Boreton needs to change his gimmick.  I mean with Kane, DB, and Truth running around are really suppose to believe Randy is "crazy"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

They keep showing those same 3 bitches over and over again.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Lesnar and undertaker did the right thing to only appear once in a while, so they don't bore like everyone else.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

Or Drunk can use a new move - top rope corkscrew diving elbow drop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Del Rio busted out the WINK. Shit is on now.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Del Rio is looking forward to Punk alright


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck you Ryder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Zach Ryder is so drunk.


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck Zack Ryder is so lame. I don't see how any of you can like his gimmick. 

He is great in the ring though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Fuck Zack Ryder is so lame. I don't see how any of you can like his gimmick.
> 
> He is great in the ring though.



Well at least he actually has a gimmick that tells him apart from the others and can talk.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Or Drunk can use a new move - top rope corkscrew diving elbow drop.



I think for everyone's safety he should steal Flairs top rope move and just take the damn bump.  Safety first


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

I like that everyone in the main event have ultimate forms to gain their forbidden powers.

Chena: Super chena lvl3 with cancer protection 
Shemus : super chena 2 with sun protection
Punk: hell in a cell ultimate devil form
Ricardo: fusion dance with ricardo to form El Burritoman lvl 3


----------



## EJ (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Well at least he actually has a gimmick that tells him apart from the others and can talk.



lol

His gimmick consist of him being a corny douche, a horrible theme song, and no. He can't talk.

Did you just listen to him

"How about you SHUT. UP . We got a match. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT"

I mean, that's everything he just basically said.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2012)

Sandow with purple?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Sandow is fucking gold!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Sandow with purple?



No one wanna use that color after chena shit it. Not even the divas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, the commentary.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

lol Cole and JBL. JR is like "not my problem"


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2012)

Cena the only one allowed to wear pink now.


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah what the fuck at no Pink being allowed except on Cena, LIKE REALLY? 

Also, this commentary has been fantastic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

WTF? I totally missed how it went from the broski boot to the neckbreaker. Stupid replay. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, so Ryder can win battle royals yet loses in one on ones.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol
> 
> His gimmick consist of him being a corny douche, a horrible theme song, and no. He can't talk.
> 
> ...



Still better than whatever the hell guys like Ziggler, Orton and Tensai are supposed to be.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Sheamus can still save his soul if he Brogue kicks cena with all he has.  Kicks him so damn hard it kills cancer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, is it me or am I hearing alot more high pitch screaming coming from the crowd?


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk is actually coming out last?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

Best at sucking cock!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

CM Punk with dat hobo hoodie.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Heyman high five.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Show run in... I'm calling it!


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Heyman needs to high five me, that be awesome


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonder if Punk tries a redemption moonsault


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

JBL, fed up with tonight's show, stops giving a shit and spoils the ending despite the protest from Cole. 

"There's gonna be a rematch."
"But... th-there might not be, John. They still have t--
"There's *gonna* be a rematch!"


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Best in the world at doing moonsault. Its a miracle he didn't landed in the phantom zone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

dat Del Rio superkick


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

Any move involving Rio's feet is always magic.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 17, 2012)

I like how Punk and Del Rio are wearing the same colors...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Stay on top them punk don't give them time to power up


----------



## Darc (Sep 17, 2012)

Shirker said:


> JBL, fed up with tonight's show, stops giving a shit and spoils the ending despite the protest from Cole.
> 
> "There's gonna be a rematch."
> "But... th-there might not be, John. They still have t--
> "There's *gonna* be a rematch!"



this is great


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

WTF shoudn't Chena and Del rio be tag team? they are the ones that want another title shot.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

nah Cena wears pink, sheamus looks pink = tagteam


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Punk vs chena fights = fail pin referee.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL this ref is worse than the NFL replacement refs.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 17, 2012)

Quick Punk, use your devil form


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

ovanz said:


> WTF shoudn't Chena and Del rio be tag team? they are the ones that want another title shot.



No. Because Chena is good. Del Rio is bad. However, Shitmus is good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Stone Cold would've stunned that ref. Punk is such a wuss.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 17, 2012)

So... we're going to get a saga of Punk vs. Cena again 'till we reach TLC, and this just by playing the "the referee fucked up" in several ppv's.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

That bad call wouldn't have happened if Robinson was reffing.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, what a weird finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2012)

What a blind ref. Punk is lame for not drop kicking him.

Oh right WWE can't have wrestlers attacking officials. That would set a bad example for the kids.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 17, 2012)

This shit is rigged!! :


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2012)

Isn't this the same shit that happened to del Rio last month? They're recycling world title feud angles for other world title angles. inb4 Sheamus demands respect.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2012)

This will lead to guest ref/special enforcer.  Wonder who it will be hopefully Brock


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What a blind ref. Punk is lame for not drop kicking him.
> 
> Oh right WWE can't have wrestlers attacking officials. That would set a bad example for the kids.



Wasn't the "No hitting an official" thing put into place by John Laurinitus, a heel at the time?

Your guess is as good as mine as to why the stipulation is still in place, but there IS a kayfabe reason for it, not just something they did out of the blue to "protect the children". Besides, Punk is heel now. What shit would he give without the fine? Hell, you even hear Paul pleading with Punk not to clock him because he's an official.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 18, 2012)

"Tonight on Raw as Ryback was tossing everything out of the ring during Miz TV, he tossed a live ring mic into the crowd. A fan grabbed it and began yelling "Goldberg! Goldberg!" into the mic, with the comments going out over the sound system live. WWE's ring crew chased the fan down and took the mic away. No word as to whether they ejected the fan from Bridgeport, CT."

Am I the only one who finds this hilarious? Perhaps it's because the arena security actually had to chase him down.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2012)

Was he screaming Goldberg while they chased him?



Shirker said:


> Wasn't the "No hitting an official" thing put into place by John Laurinitus, a heel at the time?
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine as to why the stipulation is still in place, but there IS a kayfabe reason for it, not just something they did out of the blue to "protect the children". Besides, Punk is heel now. What shit would he give without the fine? Hell, you even hear Paul pleading with Punk not to clock him because he's an official.



Meh, WWE wouldn't use such a small detail from the Lauranitus era its probably just WWE keeping Punk from doing anything that the fans would consider "cool" enough to cheer him. Kicking the shit out of the ref that cost you the match would put Punk in the right in the eyes of the fans and get him cheered.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Was he screaming Goldberg while they chased him?



                 .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Isn't this the same shit that happened to del Rio last month? They're recycling world title feud angles for other world title angles. inb4 Sheamus demands respect.



Good thing there arent many top rope maneuvers with Irish names .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> "Tonight on Raw as Ryback was tossing everything out of the ring during Miz TV, he tossed a live ring mic into the crowd. A fan grabbed it and began yelling "Goldberg! Goldberg!" into the mic, with the comments going out over the sound system live. WWE's ring crew chased the fan down and took the mic away. No word as to whether they ejected the fan from Bridgeport, CT."
> 
> Am I the only one who finds this hilarious? Perhaps it's because the arena security actually had to chase him down.



Lol, I must have missed that during the segment.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2012)

Would that story explain the loud thump I heard during their match? It sounded like someone struck a mic, but as far as I saw there wasn't a single one to be found or any reason for someone to have one.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

^ I did hear a thump as well. It was during Zack Ryder's and Sandow's match right?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2012)

If that were me I would have screamed "vote Linda mcmahon senator cause she is ok with me treating women like dogs arf arf " especially seeing as how it was in Connecticut  and then laugh at the fact Vince couldn't fire me


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't wait until Linda just gives up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think for everyone's safety he should steal Flairs top rope move and just take the damn bump.  Safety first



Is that the move where Flair gets irish whipped into the corner then he just flips around and then drops himself back in the mat? The one HBK copied and does every match?

Or is it the move where Flair goes to the top rope while his opponent is down then it takes him too long because of his fragile back and legs and his opponent gets up then tosses Flair back to the ring? lol

Vintage, Ric Flair! 

Or Drunk can also copy Flair's playing possum move. Wherein Flair gets stunned and falls shoulderface first to his teammate/opponent's crotch, and then he sits up begging for mercy then hits a thumb to the eye.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> I can't wait until Linda just gives up.



Last shot she has like it wouldnt make any difference they already blew like what 500 million on this shit. The has to have the best investors and board of directors in the world.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 18, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Remember when we all loved Brodus Clay? No? Just my imagination?
> 
> I gotta stop getting so little sleep.


An endless series of squash matches and no proper feuds will make that to you.He also stopped shouting "mah bad" and "SUPLEX BABY" to funk it up.

I want the guy to succeed but he's running around like a headless chicken atm. 



Darc said:


> Yeah what the fuck at no Pink being allowed except on Cena, LIKE REALLY?


Anything to attract cheers for Cena and still manages to fail. 



Flow said:


> Fuck Zack Ryder is so lame. I don't see how any of you can like his gimmick.
> 
> He is great in the ring though.


Because he's the broest of bros. 

A goofball broski from Long Island is not that great when you think about it  but he at least has more personality compared to a lot of  babyfaces in the company. 

WWWYKI


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

I can imagine the conference talk.

Vine: Okay , from now one for the next month only Shena is allowed to wear pink.

Roster: Why?

Vince: Since the be a star ads and the wrestlemania promo failed. We need to use the exposer from breast cancer to try get Shena over. If you wear pink then it will confuse the kid on who to cheer for.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 18, 2012)

That shameless subway segment was great. 



Danger Doom said:


> I can imagine the conference talk.
> 
> Vine: Okay , from now one for the next month only Shena is allowed to wear pink.
> 
> ...



This man supports breast cancer, you can't boo him! If you do, you are a terrible human being.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]52ZF1Foo6a4[/YOUTUBE]

New Entrance video. 

It is official the Anti-Cancer gimmick is in full swing.




Totitos said:


> That shameless subway segment was great.
> 
> 
> 
> This man supports breast cancer, you can't boo him! If you do, you are a terrible human being.



Cant wait till Xmas : Rise above the Naughty list.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> I can't wait until Linda just gives up.



Someone should beat the crap of Linda in a "i quit" match.

Or she could be badass and quit Batista's style.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

This is when you guys find out Cena's close childhood friend died from breast cancer or something and that's why he is in support of it.


----------



## Judas (Sep 18, 2012)

So good old JR will still be hanging around for a bit.


----------



## Darc (Sep 18, 2012)

Cena out for 4 to 6 weeks due to Elbow surgery, they need to play an angle with Punk taking him out next week back stage, make it look legit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

He needs to rise above Injury.

If he no sell his divorce he can no sell this.


----------



## Judas (Sep 18, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cena out for 4 to 6 weeks due to Elbow surgery, they need to play an angle with Punk taking him out next week back stage, make it look legit.



Apparently that's been shortened to 2-3 weeks.

#_CenaRisingAboveInjuries_

Oh yeah and...



> Randy Orton is very vocal behind the scenes about wanting to work as a heel. WWE officials want to make sure Sheamus is established as the top babyface on SmackDown before they turn Orton. It is believed he will be heel by the end of the year





whenpigsfly.jpg


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did Cenas match against CM Punk get botched @ NoC?
That german suplex or whatever that move is called looked too painful and out of character for Cena
also the draw was gay


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> I can't wait until Linda just gives up.



She should've never even decided to do this in the first place. As I said before, Linda knew how much dirty the company has and no doubt knew that her opponents would use it in order to make her look bad. Although I don't agree to that tactic, her chances of being political successful are low.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2012)

So I hear Cena got injured?   Onto important matters, yo this little  jimmy thing has to have SOME kind of payoff.  Or maybe give that tag  team a story...at all.  You talk about WWE failing to make new stars,  they had two reputable midcarders and NOW look at the pair.

Is it  just me or did Ziggler have a bland match against Santino?  Dude's been  forced to sell moves so long he almost seems uncomfortable , in fact I  don't think he even has a 5mod (five moves of doom).  I'm liking the PTP  actually using the mic to their advantage, somone has to sell the feud  against Team No Face.

Sandow's placement is good, Ryder's not so  much.  In closing, I really hope Miz doesn't give Ryback the IC title.   Unless Cody is taking it from him.  Ryback screams US Title, not  something with actual prestige.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

They are just pushing ryback to be main ever status. Question is, can he even hang in the ring that damn long....since so many of his moves seem to tire him out if used a lot


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

I just love the fact that Antonio Cesaro can speak in 5 different languages.

Especially when he's saying the same phrase like a broken record. 

"I.am.United.States.Champion!"


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

He's already getting stale. But his ring ability is good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, his NOC match was pretty sad. The fans were totally dead silent until Cesaro started kissing Aksana.. 

I love one of his moves though, not sure what its called but he did it on NOC, looks like a flap jack to uppercut or something..


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Nooo his ppv match was good. Zack Ryder and Jim work well together. Just the character he plays. Should of been a
Switzerland gangster or something


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not denying his in ring ability and yes his NOC match was really good it's just that the little jimmies are not interested about him. 

And he also reminds me of Desmond Wolfe.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I love one of his moves though, not sure what its called but he did it on NOC, looks like a flap jack to uppercut or something..



It's called Swiss death and I really would prefer that as his finisher than the Neutralizer.

[YOUTUBE]vENrfJpNbXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]52ZF1Foo6a4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New Entrance video.
> 
> It is official the Anti-Cancer gimmick is in full swing.



You know I honestly think Cena has decent in ring ability I do but, the thing that drives me nuts is the disingenuine poser character he portrays.  He wears dogtags and salutes but has never served in the armed forces, rises above the hate but says some cruel bullying shit, now he is fighting breast cancer with all his might but in all honesty probably doesnt know anyone who had breast cancer.  I also bet the "proceeds" from each shirt sale amount to like 25 cents per shirt to the susan b komen fund.  

What I also find funny is that breast cancer is at a point where it is very very treatable.  If wwe really gave a shit they would raise money for MS, or pancreatic cancer and not be so dumb as to go breast cancer crazy 2 weeks before breast cancer awareness month.  Also, WTF not having a single diva be the center of this, especially like Layla who I think has a dead mom probably from breast cancer.  

I think we could all picture the meeting:

Vince: we need a cause to rally to something the people can back
Cena: lets do more army stuff
Layla: My mom died of breast cancer 
Vince: yeah, fuck yeah everyone loves tits
Layla: We could even have a special shirt made where we would donate all proceeds to a charity the fans would love that
Vince: oh my god thats brilliant John would be perfect to promote that the fans would really get behind him
Layla: whatever you need vince let me know I would love to help
Vince: oh you the dummy who wants to donate all the money to charity no for that you will drop the title to eve or something.  Also is that title pink what the fuck are you wearing pink? NO ONE WEARS PINK FROM NOW ON BUT JOHN NO ONE.
Cena: Woo Woo Woo You Know It Vince
Vince: did you just come up with that? Its brilliant from now on no one can use that but john NO ONE
Ryder:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know I honestly think Cena has decent in ring ability I do but, the thing that drives me nuts is the disingenuine poser character he portrays.  He wears dogtags and salutes but has never served in the armed forces, rises above the hate but says some cruel bullying shit, now he is fighting breast cancer with all his might but in all honesty probably doesnt know anyone who had breast cancer.  I also bet the "proceeds" from each shirt sale amount to like 25 cents per shirt to the susan b komen fund.
> 
> What I also find funny is that breast cancer is at a point where it is very very treatable.  If wwe really gave a shit they would raise money for MS, or pancreatic cancer and not be so dumb as to go breast cancer crazy 2 weeks before breast cancer awareness month.  Also, WTF not having a single diva be the center of this, especially like Layla who I think has a dead mom probably from breast cancer.
> 
> ...



I actually think at this point he believes he has street cred for pretending to be biggest gangsta to come straight out of West Newbury .

When sell out go for the gold I always say.

You can bag on The Rock and Austin all you want but their charity work were always outside of the ring and never ever part of their gimmick/persona.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

lol

John Cena has good in ring ability. The joke about him turning super Cena and using his "five moves of doom" is so negatively biased towards him. The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, and many other faces would get their asses handed to them a large amount of the match, then at the end always pump up and start taking down their opponent. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zSYq-tLmbw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I already believe they are going to make John Cena a threatening/powerful heel . But let's face it, they can't afford to do it right now. CM Punk was over, but he fits better towards a heel/tweener, and connects with the teenage/adult audience more. The WWE doesn't want to lose the kids, since they grow up watching wrestling and they do not want to turn them away from it.

As much as we all like to rip on John Cena, he's one of the few that can actually draw in a lot of money for a match. This is evident, due to how many people complain about him, but watch his matches ALL the damn time. Lol, even this thread get's a lot of activity when one of his matches are on (and it's not BS). 

As soon as they get someone AS over or has GREAT potential to be like John Cena and to be used as an over face, they'll consider moving him towards a heel light I believe. It would be stupid if they did it now though (business wise). They wasted too much money on him to get off the high chair for no one to sit on it when he finally gets off. 

Not even a John Cena fan, but I won't live in denial.

tl;dr rise above the hate little jimmies


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

There is no Top 20 moves of Shena.

That would imply he executes the moves properly .


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

The Rock can't even execute a sharpshooter and probably butchered that move, and probably could execute about as much moves John Cena can correctly. 

Come at me bro. And that sloppy Dolph Ziggler noticeably misses the fameasser a few times as well.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2012)

I mean fuck wouldnt it have even made more sense to let Brodus be the breast cancer poster boy.  Hell he comes to the ring with bitches and has tits himself


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> The Rock can't even execute a sharpshooter and probably butchered that move, and probably could execute about as much moves John Cena can correctly.
> 
> Come at me bro. And that sloppy Dolph Ziggler noticeably misses the fameasser a few times as well.



He executes his finishers perfect though not that tossing a sack of potatoes to the right Shit Shena always does .

Dolph Ziggles could sell some of his in ring skill talent to Shena .


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> He executes his finishers perfect though not that tossing a sack of potatoes to the right Shit Shena always does .



That's for Wade Barret's previous finisher.

But if you're going to Cena hate, I'll save myself the trouble. I see enough of it every time we have a John Cena vs __ match yet people still get more active in this thread when he competes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

We just want to see him get his fruity pebble ass hurt.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

lol, that's too convenient. 

You would be making more of a statement to the WWE if you just stopped watching his matches or something, besides bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2012)

Cena's finisher does suck.  I mean its a standing firemen carry dudes have used that shit for decades without seemingly hurting anybody.  Now that shit puts people out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, that's too convenient.
> 
> You would be making more of a statement to the WWE if you just stopped watching his matches or something, besides bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching...



I am pretty sure tons of people here dont like Mayweather just as much Shena. If I would post a thread stating Mayweather is getting his ass beat like a female street worker everyone would tune in to that shit.  

Some people just want to watch Bedrock burn.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, that's too convenient.
> 
> You would be making more of a statement to the WWE if you just stopped watching his matches or something, besides bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching, and bitching...



Thing is that when he's put against one of our favorites we root for them to beat his ass.

That aside, I don't watch any Cena match that doesn't involve him against one of my FAVE FIVE DAWG.

Cena vs Big Show? Cena vs Cole? Cena vs Otunga?

Skipped.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am pretty sure tons of people here dont like Mayweather just as much Shena. If I would post a thread stating Mayweather is getting his ass beat like a female street worker everyone would tune in to that shit.
> 
> Some people just want to watch Bedrock burn.



Lol, that's completely different. People don't like him because he bitched down-

AND BITCHING, and bitching, and bitching


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol, that's completely different. People don't like him because he bitched down-
> 
> AND BITCHING, and bitching, and bitching



You are right it is different Mayweather doesnt need his opponent to make him look good .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

CM Troll: 





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> @JohnCena I got the same surgery you did in 2010 and I ran 8 miles the next day. Stop whining. Did you tear your hammy too? #304


----------



## Totitos (Sep 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> CM Troll:


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Riiight, because Brock Lesnar's fireman carry can fuck shit up, but John Cena's can't.

lol, even as a kid seeing Brock Lesnar's and John Cena's finnisher I always thought "how does this even hurt? Like a move to get a two count. Not for a win"



Totitos said:


> Thing is that when he's put against one of our favorites we root for them to beat his ass.
> 
> That aside, I don't watch any Cena match that doesn't involve him against one of my FAVE FIVE DAWG.
> 
> ...



I remember how in this thread, people were saying "CENA OVER COMES THE ODDS"

when he beat Big Show, when I think it took over three men for him to JUST win lol. To me, I don't watch "YEAH YEAH FUCK JOHN CENA UP"...I think the only match I have seen so far that I actually did that was CM Punk vs John Cena, and The Rock. Other wise, I don't really care as long as the outcome makes sense. 

Main problem I have had a problem with John Cena so far is how he beat Brock Lesnar and had a speech at the end. I honestly think something was happening backstage...something seemed off about all of that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

It is all good when Shena jump on that juice again he will be right back next week to no sell his injury.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You are right it is different Mayweather doesnt need his opponent to make him look good .



Nah bruh

he legitimately bitched out. lol, though I didn't hop on the hate he was getting. Never really understood it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> Riiight, because Brock Lesnar's fireman carry can fuck shit up, but John Cena's can't.
> 
> lol, even as a kid seeing Brock Lesnar's and John Cena's finnisher I always thought "how does this even hurt? Like a move to get a two count. Not for a win"



Shena is lifting a sack of potatoes and throwing it to the right.

Brolactus is lifting the cosmos onto his shoulders then spin them 180 degrees and slamming them onto the heavens.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Cena's finisher does suck.  I mean its a standing firemen carry dudes have used that shit for decades without seemingly hurting anybody.  Now that shit puts people out.



Also the fact he lost the reason for using it after his first rivalry with Lesner ended.  Since the FU was his counter to the F5.  TBH he should have had it renamed back to FU when he faced Lesner again.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena is lifting a sack of potatoes and throwing it to the right.
> 
> Brolactus *SLURP SMACK SMACK SLURRRRRP SMACK SMACK*




I don't even see how you can even bash anyone's finisher when you are in full support of Dolph Ziggler's finnisher, where he grabs you and slams you on your back. No, not your neck. Your back. A bump. Nothing more, nothing less. 

While you think of a response, check this out:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFHQ9fUHICA[/YOUTUBE]

lol King

"oooh. Missed it"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 18, 2012)

If vince wants to piss people off so much why doesnt he tell Cena to steal the stunner or something


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

lol, he's thinking a long time for this one. I win again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't even see how you can even bash anyone's finisher when you are in full support of Dolph Ziggler's finnisher, where he grabs you and slams you on your back. No, not your neck. Your back. A bump. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> While you think of a response, check this out:
> 
> ...



Ziggles finisher is him grabbing all of reality by the neck and casually cause it to come crashing down onto its neck due the shining light of Ziggles physical form .   It is a move much like the Stone Cold Universe Stunner it can be used on anyone. 

Also in the comments it debunk your so called botch.



> It wasn't a botch on Ziggler's part. Rewatch the match. Christian was supposed to pick him up with a spinebuster at this point in the match. Dolph re-works the SAME spot about 15 seconds later and Christian catches him.



Ziggles sell everything including the mistakes of  lesser beings.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Ziggles finisher is him grabbing all of reality by the neck and casually cause it come crashing down onto its neck due the shining light of physical form body weight.   It is a move much like the Stone Cold Universe Stunner it can be used on anyone.



Lol, nah bruh. He takes them and slams them on their back. Let go of the kayfabe of "OH SHIT. ALL HIS WEIGHT LANDING ON HIS NECK ALL THE TIME"

The move is quite bland as well, and it doesn't look like it should even be given a three count. Sandow's finisher however actually looks like it fucks you up. 




> Also in the comments it debunk your so called botch.
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggles sell everything including the mistakes of  lesser beings.



Did you just grab a random pro Dolph Ziggler defense off of the youtube comment section of the video? 

Because this guy knows exactly what they plan before/during the match. It was quite obvious the way he landed there was no spine buster intended. But if we are going to grab quotes, here is one you missed:



> Of course Ziggler marks are going to defend him! In their mind, Dolph can do no wrong, how pathetic. Ziggler botched, and it was obvious. Quit blaming Christian for Dolph's mistake..., anyone who does is either completely blind or refuses to admit it.




Sounds like someone in this thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> Lol, nah bruh. He takes them and slams them on their back. Let go of the kayfabe of "OH SHIT. ALL HIS WEIGHT LANDING ON HIS NECK ALL THE TIME"
> 
> The move is quite bland as well, and it doesn't look like it should even be given a three count. Sandow's finisher however actually looks like it fucks you up.


Still he isnt lifting a sack of potatoes from the left and tossing it on the right .





> Did you just grab a random pro Dolph Ziggler defense off of the youtube comment section of the video?
> 
> Because this guy knows exactly what they plan before/during the match. It was quite obvious the way he landed there was no spine buster intended. But if we are going to grab quotes, here is one you missed:



Obviously he is an upset little Jimmy like yourself who cant comprehend what he is seeing. 

His first mistake was blaming Ziggles, his second mistake was saying Christian did no wrong. When last I check one of the two is getting pushed because of his greatness .


----------



## Shozan (Sep 18, 2012)

soooo cool they're using Bryan/Kane as the main event and not Shamu, Randall, Beto or Ziggies!


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Still he isnt lifting a sack of potatoes from the left and tossing it on the right .



Why are we bringing up Wade Barett/John Cena again when both can respectively draw more in for a match?



Not even downing Dolph at this point, but besides beating a Chris Jericho with broken ribs, have you noticed they haven't had Dolph Ziggler actually win a match and show some viscous nature or something?

Or get into a feud with a superstar? Or cut a decent promo? Maybe they are still building him up. If this is the case, they should not had given him the MITB...but then again, I can see why they did. Absolutely no one was in the shoot that earned/deserved the push atm. 




> Obviously he is an upset little Jimmy like yourself who cant comprehend what he is seeing.
> 
> His first mistake was blaming Ziggles, his second mistake was saying Christian did no wrong. When last I check one of the two is getting pushed because of his greatness .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytOgXJDFGHw[/YOUTUBE]

He also has a problem kicking people. Look at that video with Christian. lol, can't even kick a midget. 

Nah, even as a Rock fan, I can admit that he botched a hell of a lot since his return, and even goes far as to call out what move he is going to do next to his opponent so loud the crowd can hear him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Flow said:


> Why are we bringing up Wade Barett/John Cena again when both can respectively draw more in for a match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must have forgotten Daniel M. Bryan losing streak when he was Mr. MiTB and look at him now. .

Plus when they want a good match be put on they look for Ziggles. 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytOgXJDFGHw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He also has a problem kicking people. Look at that video with Christian. lol, can't even kick a midget.
> 
> Nah, even as a Rock fan, I can admit that he botched a hell of a lot since his return, and even goes far as to call out what move he is going to do next to his opponent so loud the crowd can hear him.





Are you encouraging the physical abuse of the Handicap? 

Plus Ziggles has no problem doing his super galaxian kick

[YOUTUBE]FJQ-x6FxvlE[/YOUTUBE]

 [YOUTUBE]fLwNTI2Cam4[/YOUTUBE]

His Super Galaxian Kick > Punt confirmed

or his 5th dimension drop kick

[YOUTUBE]s0egeo6RjW4[/YOUTUBE]

> Best in the world

and 

[YOUTUBE]dkhLOle62Sw[/YOUTUBE]

> the immortal RKO

[YOUTUBE]BKswOc6KLLA[/YOUTUBE]

> 5 moves of potato  DOOM


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2acwZTD6hIc[/YOUTUBE]

Not the best Sweet Chin Music, but damned if it doesn't choke me up every time.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Except Daniel Bryan lost the champion within like 8 seconds at Wrestlemania, and then the wwe threw him in a comedic role in which he may had just earned/caused himself to get another push due to how he can work a crowd. (Like Kurt Angle could, but probably can get a larger reaction due to how he utilizes the chants and what route he/the wwe decides to go with it).

 Dolph Ziggler is a generic heel at the moment, and I seriously doubt he could work a crowd like DB. 

What you're basically asking for is a heel heavy weight champion, that is probably more athetic/has more agility than Sheamus. And no, this doesn't mean "Well, Sheamus no sells bahblah!"

Unless he manages to get into a feud with another opponent/WHC champion and can keep things interesting, nothing will really change about how disappointing the championship matches are.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You must have forgotten Daniel M. Bryan losing streak when he was Mr. MiTB and look at him now. .
> 
> Plus when they want a good match be put on they look for Ziggles.
> 
> ...



No one is disputing his in ring abilities but he needs to find an entertaining personality fast or he's going to end up as the next guy to lose his MITB.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

What COULD work

him losing his MITB to someone in a match, or cashing it in and still losing. He takes a two-four month break and comes back without Vicky and is a lot more viscous in his in ring ability....

NAH

Fuck that wouldn't work either. Him being ruthless in the ring doesn't sit well with me. His in ring ability is already good....it's just that "I AM PERFECTION" or "IM HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD" just isn't that interesting.

The thing is, I'm SURE if Chris Jericho didn't go on tour and stayed a few more months he could of helped launch Dolph Ziggler somewhere with their feud.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

True I will concede that Dolph is a yes man like the 99.99% of the locker room. However I think he needs to keep that little showmanship with more charisma.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2012)

He can put on good matches, it's just his gimmick doesn't separate him from the rest.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally I believe one superstar who knows he is getting the boot out the door needs to just say fuck it and cut loose on the mic .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2012)

lol at smackdown spoilers. If what I read was the way it goes in that order, 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheamus can not even main event Smackdown.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2012)

BEST NEWS EVER.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

LMAO at those videos of Ziggles the first one was a Jedi Force Push kick to the midget, the next one was a dropkick to the ear, and the rest are dropkicks to the palm.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> lol at smackdown spoilers. If what I read was the way it goes in that order,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Team HellNo has taken over. 




Seriously, the tag-team division is getting stronger through each week.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 19, 2012)

Where can I read the spoilers?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Where can I read the spoilers?



gerweck.net


----------



## Darc (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this shit 

JBL ftw


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahaha yeah JBL is slowly but surely getting back into form.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qgFn0xlUDcY[/YOUTUBE]

Sin Cara finally speaks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2012)

Dat Layla English Accent.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 19, 2012)

Why does Wade Barret new look remind me of:


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 19, 2012)

Anybody interested in WWE '13?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Anybody interested in WWE '13?



Nope, not really, played the wwe'12. The comands sucked ass in x.box 360, i preffered the old system for playstation 2. I get bored easily at the road to wrestlemania and just dropped the game. 

Maybe WWE 13 would be better for the attitute era, but the controlers still are gonna suck ass.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 19, 2012)

Barett & Layla

TEAM GB


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Just give namco the WWE liscence and give the stages ring ropes.


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Dat Layla English Accent.



Her shirt is just going to pop. :datboobs


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Anybody interested in WWE '13?



Nope. Won't ever be interested in a WWE video game again until Yukes revamps the gameplay. The game is dated as hell.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 19, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Nope. Won't ever be interested in a WWE video game again until Yukes revamps the gameplay. The game is dated as hell.



I mean I feel the same way but I'll be getting in from gamefly in hopes that I will finally be able to faithfully recreate Wrestlemania X-7's arena. Beautiful in it's simplicity it was.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 19, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Just give namco the WWE liscence and give the stages ring ropes.



Tekken X WWE


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Tekken X WWE



King,Armor King and The King.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2012)

They fucking removed the necro clip.  Linda mcmahon is a fucking whore whose political aspirations have ruined the fun for millions.  I hope when she loses the dmocratic candidate comes out stuns her ass, drinks beers, and pours a beer on her while flipping her off


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2012)

King from Takken would wreck WWE roster .


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Dead or alive> Shitken.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2012)

King doesn't care if you no sell he will make you sell .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Sell merchandise? Like his mask perhaps?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2012)

No he will be selling burritos and tacos when Vince sees how over King gets .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait. You mean to tell me that King is a Mexican?


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

lol, when was the last time a face lost an "I quit match" without some stupid intervention/emotional/cheat to win problem caused by the heel.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But Shena still can't wrestle he can't even throw a proper german suplex.



Oh look, its this awful statement again..


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't even know why people even use that as an insult. The Rock's move set was limited, and he couldn't execute some of the main moves he used properly. It got to the point where it almost LOOKED like he invented his own move. samoan drop looked terrible once and awhile, sharpshooter, 

But his belly to belly's were on fucking point.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 19, 2012)

His sharpshooter looked awful...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 19, 2012)

Move-sets mean dick-all when talking about how good a wrestler is. People who rely on that have no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Move-sets mean dick-all when talking about how good a wrestler is. People who rely on that have no clue what they're talking about.



IDK Bastian Booger had a pretty awesome move set and that of course = him being awesome


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYaRzfbiWb0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck to the yes... If only...


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

They could of seriously just replaced the  Stone Cold and Mcmahon/Ministry of darkness feud with CM Punk and SES.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> They could of seriously just replaced the  Stone Cold and Mcmahon/Ministry of darkness feud with CM Punk and SES.



And then come the complaints of recycled stories...


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> IDK Bastian Booger had a pretty awesome move set and that of course = him being awesome



People throw "CENA CAN'T WRESTLE" (which isn't true, no matter how much you like him/dislike him) as if it means he's the first wrestler ever to not be able to "execute" moves properly. 

Yeah, throw someone with a wide variety of moves..but if they can't draw in a match/cut a promo, or get a huge reaction out of the crowd or draw them in for whatever reason, they are bad for business if they are put in the spotlight.


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> And then come the complaints of recycled stories...



I think the only thing everyone got out of that feud was how desperate Vince had gotten to actually try and destroy Stone Cold lol.


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

But saying all of that, I don't think it would of lasted that long. Maybe for like a half year or something. It is interesting to ponder though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2012)

Flow said:


> I think the only thing everyone got out of that feud was how desperate Vince had gotten to actually try and destroy Stone Cold lol.



Lol, I remember that.  If I recall, didn't he successfully get the title of of Austin by having Kane and the Undertaker beat him in a handicap match.


Also, Flow your sig is bringing back some good memories of high school for me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

WWE really needs Kurt Angle back. I want a rematch between him and Brock Lester. And he needs to school Shena about suplexes.


----------



## EJ (Sep 19, 2012)

He's stated TNA is good for him due to the way he is booked, and how he doesn't wrestle back to back like he was doing while he was in the WWE.

I liked his in ring ability. I doubted him when he first came to the WWE, and just hated his style. But nah, he's great in the ring and pretty damn funny on the mic when he's being self righteous. 

For some odd reason he reminded me of Carlton from Fresh Prince. Idk why lol, he's not even Dominican.



PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I remember that.  If I recall, didn't he successfully get the title of of Austin by having Kane and the Undertaker beat him in a handicap match.
> 
> 
> Also, Flow your sig is bringing back some good memories of high school for me.



It was an unrealistic feud, but it captured how much both parties hated each other regardless and it was done pretty well...It captured how ruthless Vince was as a heel, and if that's what they were aiming for, mission accomplished lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

*Breaking News...*



> John Cena could be kept out of the ring for as long as two months after undergoing surgery to remove bone chips in his elbow Tuesday. The official WWE website announced Wednesday at 5:40 p.m. that the prognosis for his recovery is now six to eight weeks.
> 
> Their statement reads, "The information published about John Cena's recovery was given to WWE.com prior to surgery. In speaking to Dr. Andrews after the procedure, in light of the amount of work that needed to be done and the number of bone chips removed, the prognosis for recovery is closer to six to eight weeks. Knowing John Cena, the former WWE Champion will do everything he needs to get back in the ring as soon as possible."
> 
> In a Twitter message Wednesday, Cena disputed WWE's report Tuesday that he would be sidelined for two to three weeks. He wrote, "I spoke in depth with my surgeon Dr James Andrews and he specifically told me due to the amount of fragmentation, SIX WEEKS is a safer time table for recovery. I apologize on behalf of a website whos credibility is now equal to #theonion please @wwe web guys, get your monkey frankin facts straight!"



CM Punk needs a new face to feud with. Too bad Raw doesn't have one because they just made their second top face turn heel. 

Odds are that Cena will end up being a special referee for CM Punk's next pay per view match to keep the feud going.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Bluth (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm very afraid we might have to deal with Big Slow as Punk's opponent if Cena is out for that length of time.  Going to be an awful main event if that happens.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 20, 2012)

Randy Orton vs CM Punk Feud?


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

hahahahahahaahaha

Can't wait for that HELD BACK TALENT to shine in Cena's feud. I mean, Cena sucks right? So obviously some of you must know a wrestler that can hang in his spotlight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I'm very afraid we might have to deal with Big Slow as Punk's opponent if Cena is out for that length of time.  Going to be an awful main event if that happens.



Sort of spoilers...

*Spoiler*: __ 



According to rumors, Sheamus vs Big Show is scheduled for Hell in a Cell. 




I don't really know what face would feud with CM Punk other than Randy Orton. But Orton is busy with filming his new movie, so that my cause some problems.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 20, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Punk feud.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

That's fine as long as we dont see Square Face for 2 months then all iz good.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> hahahahahahaahaha
> 
> Can't wait for that HELD BACK TALENT to shine in Cena's feud. I mean, Cena sucks right? So obviously some of you must know a wrestler that can hang in his spotlight.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2012)

...if only Kofi could spark a feud with Punk.



Flow said:


> Dead or alive> Shitken.


I said combine with WWE, not shimmer and other fetish wrestling sites.


TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait. You mean to tell me that King is a Mexican?


So much in this statement.  But yeh he is


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> People throw "CENA CAN'T WRESTLE" (which isn't true, no matter how much you like him/dislike him) as if it means he's the first wrestler ever to not be able to "execute" moves properly.
> 
> Yeah, throw someone with a wide variety of moves..but if they can't draw in a match/cut a promo, or get a huge reaction out of the crowd or draw them in for whatever reason, they are bad for business if they are put in the spotlight.



And that is the problem with the business as a whole.  Stupid people care more about the blah blah than the in ring action.  The blah blah should take at most 10 minutes of raw followed by a good 2 hour (giving commercials here) run of top quality matches.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bluth said:


> I'm very afraid we might have to deal with Big Slow as Punk's opponent if Cena is out for that length of time.  Going to be an awful main event if that happens.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Breaking News...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.. I wonder who...


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2012)

If this is legit, this could be the start of something magnificent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 20, 2012)

CM Punk vs Alberto del Rio for 8 months confirmed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk vs Alberto del Rio for 8 months confirmed.


 You know I will not mind if Alberto is the champ. I am tired of WWE using him as a tool...


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> And that is the problem with the business as a whole.  Stupid people care more about the blah blah than the in ring action.  The blah blah should take at most 10 minutes of raw followed by a good 2 hour (giving commercials here) run of top quality matches.



The blah blah is what got the rock over. No one can sit here and honestly say the rock is as technical as Kurt angle or Daniel Bryan in the ring .Q


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 20, 2012)

Big Show dancing Gangnam style before it was cool


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

mow said:


> If this is legit, this could be the start of something magnificent.



You mean Japanese wrasslers jobbing to Brodus and Ryback?


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

"Sheamus his pet project" lol

Sheamus got bigger. He's not fat or anything, but he was slimmer a few years ago, and moved around a lot faster in the ring. Now he moves a lot sluggish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

You heard it hear first Aquafina confirmed the only reason Sheamus is even main eventing is  due to affirmative action .


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler needs to drop Vickie. Yeah, we get the fact we are suppose to hate him or dislike him since he aligns himself with her. 


lol, I honestly think he's going to be a midcarder for life. Or just be switched to a different wrestling company. Then again, if someone like Jeff Hardy can hold the WHC and have horrible mic skills, Dolph Ziggler can get it too.

I just don't want another boring ass WHC reign. People knock Sheamus but how stupid would it be for him to drop the title to someone else? He's basically legitimized the championship at this point. But he's going to drop it eventually. 

If Dolph Ziggler gets it, I just sense like...some type of Miz reign. But just imagine him not having anyone to feud with over it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Constantly winning doesnt mean legitimizing a title. Legitimizing means give us a fucking reason to watch you on TV more or less.    Sheamus is far from the reason we watch WHC. Daniel Bryan legitimize it and Sheamus is just riding coat tails.


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Constantly winning doesnt mean legitimizing a title. Legitimizing means give us a fucking reason to watch you on TV more or less.



And besides having athletic in ring ability, what has Dolph Ziggler shown that he deserves a reign with the WHC? Yeah, I really want to see him oversell once and awhile, move fast from place to place. 

I wouldn't even care for the overselling if he could speak on the mic, had a good heel gimmick or something.



> Sheamus is far from the reason we watch WHC. Daniel Bryan legitimize it and Sheamus is just riding coat tails.



Daniel Bryan is the only person that deserved the WHC, and the fact they made him lose at WM shows the writing team does not know what they are even doing at this point.


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

But nah, they'll try to belittle Daniel Bryan and make him a submission expert tap out to some clover leaf move when kayfabe, he's at CM Punk's level of experience in the ring. 

Not to mention, he's made CM Punk tap before. But nah, let's forget about that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> And that is the problem with the business as a whole.  Stupid people care more about the blah blah than the in ring action.  The blah blah should take at most 10 minutes of raw followed by a good 2 hour (giving commercials here) run of top quality matches.



You can't have a successful pro wrestling company based on just matches. You need promos to get the matches over. If a guy can wrestle 5 star matches but can't talk for shit then he can't get his 5 star match over. Simple as that.



Flow said:


> lol, I honestly think he's going to be a midcarder for life. Or just be switched to a different wrestling company. Then again, if someone like Jeff Hardy can hold the WHC and have horrible mic skills, Dolph Ziggler can get it too.


Thing is Jeff was really over and could draw as far back as his Hardy Boys days. Dolph on the other hand isn't that over and has shown any signs of being able to draw anything. If Dolph gets the WHC or WWE title its just going to be a Swagger or Miz reign all over again.

Unpopular opinion in the IWC but I'd push Kofi instead. More over, has shown potential in the past with his feud with Orton, holds the audience attention more with his matches and has slightly better presence on the mic. He'd either need a manager to help get his matches over or he'd be the black Jeff Hardy and wouldn't need anyone to help get him over due to his natural overness when he's being booked properly. Then i remember reading about Kofi being as complacent as Shelton Benjamin and it makes me realize maybe he'd probably only be so much better than Dolph.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 20, 2012)

Flow said:


> But nah, they'll try to belittle Daniel Bryan and make him a submission expert tap out to some clover leaf move when kayfabe, he's at CM Punk's level of experience in the ring.



The sad part is that Sheamus only tried the Cloverleaf once and didn't bother to try it again in his match to Del Rio.

Good job creative.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2012)

So...DB legitimized the WHC....and now with Kane is Legitimizing the tag team division? Put DB in a wig and throw him into the diva's division.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2012)

So Cena is out you know what that means only one of two people are gonna take on punk in hell in a cell



or



oh fuck it make it a 3-way


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2012)

Uh, actually Jeff Hardy only became a draw around 2008. Prior to that he was just an over mid-card act. *Big* difference there. According to Mick Foley and a few others, they were basically ratings poison in the late 90s despite being pretty over.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually glad Big Show is next in line for Sheamus. 

A) he's a fresh opponent for Sheamus (fucking FINALLY) and

B) Sheamus needs a mountain to climb. A real challenge that even if Show isn't going to win, it at least feels like Sheamus has gone through a war after it. His on-going feud with Alberto Del Rio hasn't helped him, in any way shape or form.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So Cena is out you know what that means only one of two people are gonna take on punk in hell in a cell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must spread reputation around in order to give it to The Gr8 Destroyer again .


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Uh, actually Jeff Hardy only became a draw around 2008. Prior to that he was just an over mid-card act. *Big* difference there. According to Mick Foley and a few others, they were basically ratings poison in the late 90s despite being pretty over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm seriously trying to figure out why this feud sucked so badly..

Alberto Del Rio doesn't really suck on the mic....

Sheamus obviously needs work. But still, they could of made this somewhat enjoyable...

I think the main things they've done to one another is Sheamus bash his head in with the hood of the car, and Sheamus committing Grand theft auto, while still explaining to kids why bullying is wrong, and King trying to justify it. ..

lol, saying this, I have no problem with face commentators supporting faces, but I think even JR would either make neutral comments if the face did something a bit heelish towards another heel, or would just broadcast what was happening. 

King still supports and says "Oh, he's just 'borrowing' the car"

I just prefer it to be reasonable to a sense, but then again, this is the wwe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

It sucked because Del Rio and Sheamus have nothing to offer to set them above the rest period.

WWE formulae is pin generic Bad guy A with generic Good Guy B the little jimmies will cheer for any good guy i.e Santino.


----------



## EJ (Sep 20, 2012)

That's sadly what it is. Sheamus should just turn heel or something. Then feud with Dolph, and make Dolph a face...would that work?


I mean, Ziggler is generic as a heel.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 20, 2012)

So why has Victoria/Tara never gone nude?


----------



## God (Sep 20, 2012)

why are these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all scared of going heel 

heels get over and they get ratings
shit, stone cold tied rock in overness just on how well he did the heel, and edge was way over cena at one point

undertaker? triple h? these people all came up as bad guys

PUSH YOUR FUCKING HEELS JESUS CHRIST


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> why are these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all scared of going heel
> 
> heels get over and they get ratings
> shit, stone cold tied rock in overness just on how well he did the heel, and edge was way over cena at one point
> ...



But deh little jimmehs don't like deh bad men...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2012)

We just need the monster heel Mark Henry to come back and induct everyone to the Hall of Pain.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellion said:


> So why has Victoria/Tara never gone nude?



I don't know but i do know she had nice thighs and ass in 2005-2006. Its all i could pay attention to in her matches around that time.



In Brightest Day! said:


> Uh, actually Jeff Hardy only became a draw around 2008. Prior to that he was just an over mid-card act. *Big* difference there. According to Mick Foley and a few others, they were basically ratings poison in the late 90s despite being pretty over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, you got a source? Seems like BS that Jeff that was pretty over with the majority of the crowds would turn people away from their TVs. Saw Hardy shirts in the crowds all the time so he was obviously drawing. If they were ratings killers then it would have made sense to job them out and push someone else over them wouldn't it?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

I gave a source and lots of guys can sell shirts. Only a select few can actually make a difference to the company with their merchandise. Again, Jeff really only started to make serious money for the company around 2008, which was right at the tail-end of his time with WWE.

Again, there is a big difference between being over and actually drawing money. If drawing money was a prerequisite for being on television, then RAW would have literally had about 2-3 people on their show. So no, it wouldn't have made sense, but they were never anything more than a mid-card act anyway.


----------



## Jack477 (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris was too good for this current product.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I gave a source and lots of guys can sell shirts. Only a select few can actually make a difference to the company with their merchandise. Again, Jeff really only started to make serious money for the company around 2008, which was right at the tail-end of his time with WWE.
> 
> Again, there is a big difference between being over and actually drawing money. If drawing money was a prerequisite for being on television, then RAW would have literally had about 2-3 people on their show. So no, it wouldn't have made sense, but they were never anything more than a mid-card act anyway.



You just said Foley said so. How is that a source? Anyone can say that. You have a link or something? 

I know they were just a mid-card act but WWF was at competition at the time. They couldn't let any slip ups happen. If a tag team was constant ratings killers but over with the crowd don't you think they'd do something about it? like trying to push another tag team over them to see if they'll maintain the ratings in that timeslot or something? I thought ratings were a huge deal back then?

Jeff wasn't this huge draw but my original point was he was still more of a draw in 2001 when he was just a mid-carder who got random singles pushes here and there over a guy WWE seems for the last few years keeps pushing and trying to get over but keep failing because he lacks the natural charisma.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 21, 2012)

Just saw Smackdown


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellion said:


> So why has Victoria/Tara never gone nude?



I remember watching Byte This years ago that Victoria said she would have posed for Playboy but they never asked her. Apparently Playboy wanted Trish to pose but she constantly turned them down.  



Playboy dropped the ball and Victora was seriously underrated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

Victoria makes up for it, by constantly grabbing titties and acting like a lesbian during her matches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2012)

Playboy is an out of date relic.


----------



## Darc (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## HK-47 (Sep 21, 2012)

Darc said:


>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Playboy is an out of date relic.



Yeah should not do that softcore shit and go straight to the real deal .


----------



## Bluth (Sep 21, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Just saw Smackdown



Team Friendship is quickly becoming one of the funniest tag teams ever.  Everything Bryan touches turns to gold, and Kane is hilarious.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 21, 2012)

Bluth said:


> Team Friendship is quickly becoming one of the funniest tag teams ever.  Everything Bryan touches turns to gold, and Kane is hilarious.



I'll have to agree. Would be nice if both could take WWE and WHC titles as well.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 21, 2012)

About Smackdown


*Spoiler*: __ 



When was the last time the Tag Team Champions ended a Raw or Smackdown?  I have no idea, just the fact that this team has completely reinvigorated the division is a testament to their talents.  I mean you had the other teams involved in the main event simply by standing around the ring and watching, giving exposure to those teams, and hopefully in the end seeing some focus on those teams trying to overcome Team Friendship.  I mean in the end it was sort of a burial as well, but it could be cool to see the other teams conspire against Bryan and Kane


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 21, 2012)

How retarded is wwe's marketing team these days?  They are too busy selling gay ass cena shirts to realize the goldmine thats upon them.  I would plunk down $25 for some sort of "I'm the tag team champions" shirt


----------



## Bluth (Sep 21, 2012)

^seriously

If Team Friendship gets a shirt, how many shirts would that make for Bryan this year? 4?  

Behind Cena shirts and possibly the standard Punk shirt I think Bryan's "Yes" shirt is solidly in the third position, at least on T.V that is.

The only thing I wish Bryan would change is his theme song, it just seems so dull at times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

An "I'm the tag team champions!" and a "Hug it out!" tshirt are almost no-brainers, if the marketing department had anything other than ideas to give John Cena more spectrums of the rainbow.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

Did I seriously just see someone call WWE stupid for selling Cena shirts, something they're making a fucking ludicrous amount of money from?

Daniel Bryan and Kane have been a tag team for a week. WWE are not "retarded" for not having released a shirt for them this early.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Db's theme sort of firs his character/gimmick ATM. I get a "weird kid that was picked on in middle school" vibe from his gimmick for some odd reason lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Did I seriously just see someone call WWE stupid for selling Cena shirts, something they're making a fucking ludicrous amount of money from?
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Kane have been a tag team for a week. WWE are not "retarded" for not having released a shirt for them this early.



I'm still trying to comprehend why people actually think john Cena should be given less spot light when it's obvious he's here to stay at this point. He's a great worker I just want to see another stave with his character. I don't even care for thuganomics Cena. Just for him to turn heel. I just sense of the wwe plays their cards right, they can make Cena a great eel and he can feud/make a star out of someone.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 21, 2012)

I think they're really hesitant to turn Cena heel because a) lack of legitimate faces and b) it's kind of their last big trump card. After Cena's turned heel what the hell else do they have to do?

That said they should just nut up and do it. Same character with absolutely no evolution to it at all for way too long.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2012)

We all know Shena wants a change of direction regarding his gimmick and persona and turning heel is the best course of action right now but the creative department are being ass. If I were Shena I would just injure myself so I'll be out from TV for like 6 months and threaten them that I would not be renewing my contract if they decide not to give me a heel turn.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Hes stated e loves the business(kayfabe) but why wouldne leave? I'm pretty sure e even understands that if he leaves there are no other faces that could draw like him. Plus I'm sure he gets stacks for being one of he main faces of wwe right now. The creative team needs to make someone a face then have Cena turn heel on him. Or at least have Cena turn heel then target someone else that has potential to draw like John Cena.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Edge is on Smarg is down, and no one is gonna see it lol x/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2012)

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2012)

This was a great episode and you should all watch it.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Esge x Kane hug. DB is gonna be jelaous.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2012)

You gotta add Kofi and Edge now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

Smackdown good?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Group Hug. Thank you Sandow for saving us of huging.

I hope they someday do a Mecha Sandow with misisles, he will never agree to a hug.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't hate on the hugging


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Edge already made Smarg is down better than Raw. He should be the GM instead of that Book er Tea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Edge already made Smarg is down better than Raw. He should be the GM instead of that Book er Tea.



 Or A J Lee.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> Hes stated e loves the business(kayfabe) but why wouldne leave? I'm pretty sure e even understands that if he leaves there are no other faces that could draw like him. Plus I'm sure he gets stacks for being one of he main faces of wwe right now. The creative team needs to make someone a face then have Cena turn heel on him. Or at least have Cena turn heel then target someone else that has potential to draw like John Cena.



Shena should not worry about who's going to replace him when he leaves its not his problem its the WWE's. 

They can establish someone like lets say Cody Rhodes as the top face of the company and he can feud with heel Super Shena in the future.. 

Rhodes is just like Orton when he was just a rookie and after his stint with Evolution and winning the WHC he became the top star of the company.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Dat Sandow winning against Kane with sheer will power of his beard


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2012)

I want Sandow and Hunico swap wrestling attire...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

lol at Edge wanting DB to join in.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2012)

Kane always putting over the young talent


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> I'm still trying to comprehend why people actually think john Cena should be given less spot light when* it's obvious he's here to stay at this point*. He's a great worker I just want to see another stave with his character. I don't even care for thuganomics Cena. Just for him to turn heel. I just sense of the wwe plays their cards right, they can make Cena a great eel and he can feud/make a star out of someone.



See, now that's one of the most aggravating things about Shena. He's here to stay unless he gets injured. Now, the thing about it is that he's unlikely to ever really even change from his lame and bland never give up/rise above "Insert obstacle"gimmick into something that's actually interesting and even cool. I gave up on Shena turning into a heel... Vince is too scared to do that. So, that means we're stuck with this goofy schmuck for a long fucking while. And the lil jimmies will keep mindlessly eating it up till they reach a certain age where they see how lame he is.

TLR: The realization that Cena's staying in the WWE till he reaches the age where he can no longer wrestle, is a painful realization.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

You know no matter how Shena try to imitate Hogan he can never be Hogan. At least Hogan goes Heel and put over new faces for half of his career.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Wait are you psychic? this just happened. 

Oh fuck you came from the future. Say hello to the robots for me.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> See, now that's one of the most aggravating things about Shena. He's here to stay unless he gets injured. Now, the thing about it is that he's unlikely to ever really even change from his lame and bland never give up/rise above "Insert obstacle"gimmick into something that's actually interesting and even cool. I gave up on Shena turning into a heel... Vince is too scared to do that. So, that means we're stuck with this goofy schmuck for a long fucking while. And the lil jimmies will keep mindlessly eating it up till they reach a certain age where they see how lame he is.



It's not really "mindlessly eating it up" as you put it.

Is it so wrong that kids look towards him as a role model? In the sense of "Never give up, never quit, play fair, achieve" etc. I will speak for myself, I loved The Rock (kayfabe) sense he seemed as though as if he brought justice to the wwe, and stopped bullies/assholes/people who cheated to win such as Triple H. Of course, he was great on the mic as well. 

A lot of us don't want to mention it (older audience), kids are going to grow up looking at John Cena as we looked at The Rock/Stone Cold, and as the audience older than our age groups looked at Hulk Hogan.

John Cena can't turn heel right now, and people need to accept that. There are absolutely no other faces in the company right now that can draw like him. 



> TLR: The realization that Cena's staying in the WWE till he reaches the age where he can no longer wrestle, is a painful realization.



Blame the booking, it's not entirely him. (a lot of people try to make it seem this way)


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You know no matter how Shena try to imitate Hogan he can never be Hogan. At least Hogan goes Heel and put over new faces for half of his career.



lol,

I thought the main problem people had with him was that he rarely sold.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

How did the DB and Kane promo finish? My stream fucked up while they were arguing again.

I'LL RIP HIS BEARD OFF HIS GOATFACE!


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Dat Brocardo smug face.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, that was a good match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Wait what are they going to have for the main event?


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought it was DB/Kane? with someone maybe I read wrong earlier lol

On another note, they obviously have the talent/athletic super stars to put on great matches. They just need better booking/feuds/story lines and they would be set. How hard is it to get a better writing team?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 21, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Did I seriously just see someone call WWE stupid for selling Cena shirts, something they're making a fucking ludicrous amount of money from?
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Kane have been a tag team for a week. WWE are not "retarded" for not having released a shirt for them this early.



No you seriously didn't read that.  I said it was retarded they didn't take advantage of kane and db and the excuse I gave is they are probably picking another color for cena to sell in november.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> I thought it was DB/Kane? with someone maybe I read wrong earlier lol
> 
> On another note, they obviously have the talent/athletic super stars to put on great matches. They just need better booking/feuds/story lines and they would be set. How hard is it to get a better writing team?



I don't think they want any good writers who will question them too much. They want yes men who do their jobs good enough.

Anyways i guess i got my answer on what the main event would be.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Really this Smack is Down is better than past raw. Way more segments of DB and kane, dat Edge, and Sandow will have more matches >>>>> punk bitching about respect like he was some sort of gangsta and chena being a whore of whatever new cause the wwe will choose.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

OOOOOH SHIT

Gangster Punk. Make it fucking happen.


Gangster like stable taking out other stars.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YES

Finally. I'm glad they tore that fatty up. 

Fucking burying good talent. Loved Heath Slayer hahaha lol


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> OOOOOH SHIT
> 
> Gangster Punk. Make it fucking happen.
> 
> ...






Well he is from chicago and is bitching all day about respect.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

lol if they seriously make him get a gangster stable, with him as the ring leader/godfather, I'll feel dumb as hell for not catching in earlier.

Even his hair cut/facial hair resembles some Godfather.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 21, 2012)

I have wonder if we'll see Yoshi Tatsu adopt a gangnam gimmick... That'd be really nice.


Flow said:


> It's not really "mindlessly eating it up" as you put it.
> 
> Is it so wrong that kids look towards him as a role model? In the sense of "Never give up, never quit, play fair, achieve" etc. I will speak for myself, I loved The Rock (kayfabe) sense he seemed as though as if he brought justice to the wwe, and stopped bullies/assholes/people who cheated to win such as Triple H. Of course, he was great on the mic as well.
> 
> ...


I guess it's not wrong, looking at it that way... He's a good role model, but dammit, The Rock was at least bad ass. =/

And yea, the bolded is true. He can't be replaced at the moment, sadly. WWE are trying to make Sheamus into another Cena and it's slowly been working.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Babyfaces can't be badass anymore in WWE. It'll set a bad example for the kiddies.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 21, 2012)

Dat sandow always taking the bullet for the greater good, just like in Dx reunion. Dat Hero.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 21, 2012)

Instead of building up the tag teams with this new team...lets use them to bury all the other teams......

Brilliant...


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Babyfaces can't be badass anymore in WWE. It'll set a bad example for the kiddies.



lol Hulk Hogan was definitely a badass in his Hulkamania days.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Didn't really watch Smackdown that much, but it's good to see that Brodus Clay got what he deserved. A beatdown by three wrestlers. Two of them who're my favorites which makes it a bonus!


S.A.F said:


> Babyfaces can't be badass anymore in WWE. It'll set a bad example for the kiddies.



Oh yea, that's right. Be a S.T.A.R. 

Funny part about it is that John Cena's match with Michael Cole where he covered him in barbecue sauce and stripped him down is downright textbook bullying.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

About Micheal Cole....

Anyone notice he's sort of just a realistic person right now? He's not a face or heel, he just calls it how any person here would see it. I'm not sure if this is just a small angle until King comes back or not. 

on another note, JBL has been improving. I was actually wrong lol


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol Hulk Hogan was definitely a badass in his Hulkamania days.



Yeah but WWE is far more PC now than they were back in the Hulkamania era. Just look at them jumping down JBL's throat for saying "irish mutant". Hogan would cheat in his matches sometimes. They can't let Cena do that as it would set bad examples for the kiddies that its okay to cheats.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2012)

It's stupid to me. 

Just basically what Vince has done/allowed in the past and what he's doing now. Though we should all understand, they have every right to change the ratings of their show. 

As fucking annoying as it is. If they want to cater to kids, let them. It's going to be tough though, I seriously think if TNA drawed in a larger audience/larger arena seats, they could compete directly towards the WWE. And TNA doesn't cater to kids I believe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

TNA has always been PG-13 ish. Their wrestlers curse all the time.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 21, 2012)

Flow said:


> It's stupid to me.
> 
> Just basically what Vince has done/allowed in the past and what he's doing now. Though we should all understand, they have every right to change the ratings of their show.
> 
> As fucking annoying as it is. If they want to cater to kids, let them. It's going to be tough though, I seriously think if TNA drawed in a larger audience/larger arena seats, they could compete directly towards the WWE. And TNA doesn't cater to kids I believe.



thats a terribly dumb statement...

Obviously if they could draw in larger audience they could compete...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

TNA is basically a super indy, but they still do pretty good, considering no one ever thought they'd exist for 10 years.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

It's not the rating that makes a show, it's the performers and good writing.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2012)

oh wow i completely forgot about tna


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 22, 2012)

Daniel Bryan Superstar of the Year by far.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2012)

TNA will probably never be a challenge. Maybe 10 years from now lol but they'll probably always just "be there".


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Fuck all the rest of stables that ever existed, team Hug it out/Hell No is going to clean up shop.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Instead of building up the tag teams with this new team...lets use them to bury all the other teams......
> 
> Brilliant...



This is more about cementing an already super over Bryan as the next big Face.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 22, 2012)

It's sort of interesting how with Team Friendship, they aren't really a heel or face team, they're not even really tweeners, they just are what they are a funny tag team that can apparently destroy other teams handily.  

I think DD is right in that Bryan could become a big face eventually out of this.  He's getting cheered not just because it annoys him, but because he's just being a badass at times like on the Smackdown.  Kane can always switch sides easily, but Bryan could be set up to become a badass face eventually, though I think it would help him if he picked up another finishers other than the NO Lock, maybe something like Cattle Mutilation just so he vary it up.

They more he performs the more he reminds me of Angle, can work well as a goofy guy, a comedy guy, an intense guy, can interact with the crowd, plus they're both technical wrestlers who are submission artists.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> thats a terribly dumb statement...
> 
> Obviously if they could draw in larger audience they could compete...



lol iight.

And I agree with others. If Team Friendship is being used to get DB even more over then they should keep doing this. 

I never would of thought Kane acting like this would be entertaining. This is probably the best idea they've had with him.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Well being the Big Grrr monster has gotten stale so this was a nice breath of fresh air. It kind of reminds me of his tag run with RVD but this is waaaay better. DB would make a great top face as long as they don't turn him into generic babyface champion once he reaches that level which they do with everyone now.

His facial expressions, delivery, way he connects with the crowd is all just hilarious to me. Kane has also been cracking me. This is way more entertaining than Cena and Punk's feud for two reasons.  Cena's character never changes or ever slightly deviates from the generic babyface he's been since 2008, he's stale. He can cut good, intense promos but its far and few between his usual generic stuff. 

Second reason is Punk is just downright boring unless he's fake shooting on people. Now i actually like when he attacks guys from behind and shows the desperate attempts he'll go through to protect the WWE Championship. His acting here is good but when it comes promo time he's just boring as fuck. His voice sucks and he's hardly ever creative on the mic at all. Also i feel he doesn't connect to the crowd like he used to. Compared to DB, Punk's ability to connect to the fans is mid-card level right now.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Saf John Cena techniqually cheated to win against big show in a steel cage. He also cheated against Brock lesnar.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 22, 2012)

Picture this shirt on the front "I'm the tag team champions" with cartoon kane and db fighting and on the back "let's hug it out" with cartoon db and kane hugging and smiling.  I would fucking order two and make my wife wear one as I constantly yelled "I'm the tag team champion" in her face


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

I want one with Goatface and the other Big Red Freak at the back. Since I have a beard and my chickita is a red head.


I am the Tag team champions!!!!!


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

lol I love this tag team

But is it terrible that we are so focused on the tag team champions rather than the main eventers at this point? God lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol I love this tag team
> 
> But is it terrible that we are so focused on the tag team champions rather than the main eventers at this point? God lol



Sheamus is boring , Del Rio is boring, Drunk angle would be fun if they would include Brolactus and reveal its intent.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Nah, Brock Lesnar should run solo. 

It's a fucking pity that he's going to be used for Triple H to redeem himself with probably. 

I swear to God, it's not too late WWE. Completely seal DB into over/face/GOAT status by making Brock Lesnar tap out to Daniel Bryan this Wrestlemania.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol I love this tag team
> 
> But is it terrible that we are so focused on the tag team champions rather than the main eventers at this point? God lol



No. Because they're actually entertaining. Sheamus and Del Rio are as entertaining as watching paint dry at this point. CM Punk's angle at least still has some potential left though, but it's been underwhelming so far.


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2012)

Kane / DB revitalizing the tag divison makes my heart warm. One of the best things about wrestling and seeing it become a shell of its former self was a constant heart breaker. These guys have done more for those titles in a week than shemaus has done for the WHC in month.

I'm with everyone here, how WWE marketing hasnt leapt on the chance to make a  tee is beyond me. These guys are hot as fucking fire, the people will buy them up by the truckload. 

In other news, ya'll remember this?


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

mow said:


> Kane / DB revitalizing the tag divison makes my heart warm. One of the best things about wrestling and seeing it become a shell of its former self was a constant heart breaker. These guys have done more for those titles in a week than shemaus has done for the WHC in month.
> 
> I'm with everyone here, how WWE marketing hasnt leapt on the chance to make a  tee is beyond me. These guys are hot as fucking fire, the people will buy them up by the truckload.
> 
> In other news, ya'll remember this?


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

lol, we would all be riding on Santino if he debuted with that. Don't deny it.


----------



## mow (Sep 22, 2012)

HE'S A REAL MANIMAL.

He's like a tinier, more apeshit version of ken shamrock. totally want :rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, we would all be riding on Santino if he debuted with that. Don't deny it.



Yes, I would be a Boris Alexiev fan not this Santino guy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2012)

That'd be a fucking badass gimmick. Now it's kinda too late for Santino to change into something like that because he's too much of a joke and it'd be hard to take him seriously.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh jesus fucking christ.

*ITS. ONLY. BEEN. A. WEEK.*

No, WWE are not idiots for not having made a T-Shirt this early into a tag team. You guys are driving me crazy. Not to mention, they just based an entire show around these two guys antics. You guys thought this was hilarious, yet your first reaction is to think of some nonsensical complaint. Fuck. How you would let a t-shirt get in the way of you enjoyment of something is way, way beyond me. You are all insane.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Oh jesus fucking christ.
> 
> *ITS. ONLY. BEEN. A. WEEK.*
> 
> No, WWE are not idiots for not having made a T-Shirt this early into a tag team. You guys are driving me crazy.



They made *YES shirts the same night they realized it became popular.* You remember Raw after Wrestlemania? 

Yes shirts were made based on 2 nights Wrestlemania and the Raw after.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont know bout you guys but I always see Santino as a legit contender. Its just that the WWE are stupid enough to dumb him down to a PG friendly mascot. That guy is a powerhouse I knew it! If WWE would just let him use his full potential I'm pretty sure he would put on a great show near Angle, Lester and Benoit level in quality. But unfortunately WWE is too fucking stupid. 

And Alberto del Rio is not boring, he's script is. He's also a legit guy coming from MMA and I would love to see him feud with Brock Lester and have a few stiff matches.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttXWOcCKyzk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


lol?

Yeah uh,

This is fucking racist. Santino even goes as far as to make fun of his skin complexion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2012)

So Beth Pheonix is leaving next month, hm?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you could make fun of his skin complexion too..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

Comparing WWE giving Daniel Bryan a shirt the night after WrestleMania (which is the one night of the year everyone watches) to a tag team that's going to be fun for a couple of months.

Earlier this year, they made Daniel Bryan. This isn't even remotely comparable. Like a fucking shirt is seriously going to boost this angle significantly further anyway.


Edit: The stupidity box is seriously overloading today. No, WWE is not going to change Santino, a guy who has been over for years with no signs of slowing down just to please a couple of nerds on a forum. Grow up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

See Santino can work on the mic too. 

"All you talk about is John Tsena" 



> Edit: The stupidity box is seriously overloading. No, WWE is not going to change Santino, a guy who has been over for years with no signs of slowing down just to please a couple of nerds a forum. Grow up.



Thats why WWE is too stupid lol.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll assume that was a joke. In that case, it's a good one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm half serious bro.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Edit: The stupidity box is seriously overloading today. No, WWE is not going to change Santino, a guy who has been over for years with no signs of slowing down just to please a couple of nerds on a forum. Grow up.



Who said they are going to change Santino? 

I don't know why you get so pissed at this thread man, I only saw people suggesting it would be a lot better than what he is now.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Yea, I know full well that Santino's not gonna change and he's likely never gonna change. I'd like it if he did, but that gimmick would not pass as being PG enough in the WWE. Plus, Santino still has his sheeple fanbase that still love his current gimmick. It'd overall be too messy to change it by now, and I understand that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2012)

Santino's fine the way he is IMO he just needs to be booked a little stronger. He can be a joke character and still be taken seriously if done right. Him being some foreign badass mat wrestler would be pretty boring though. Glad he didn't come in with that gimmick. The way he came in was more interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree if they dont want to change his Cobra gimmick then atleast make him look strong and allow him to expand his moveset. The guy is like a master of 5 different martial arts and his moves are dumb down to 5 moves of doom as well..


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Wasn't Too Cool a joke tag team that really no one had a problem with? 

Santino is alright in the ring, I just really don't think he should of held the US title, or for that long.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

The point is they made YES shirts to capitalized on the popularity which they made a killing on. I see no reason they can not do the same with the popularity these two are getting and no signs of slowing down either.


Over? Santino is super over, or is he popular within a specific group? Wanting someone to change their gimmick is basic character expanding in wrestling.  Going from Heel to face was quite something of the norm. 

Little jimmies today .


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

GUYS ITS JUST A T SHIRT


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VKQgcJrnXY&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

lol lil jimmies arguing over t shirts


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

If Kane and DB were to get "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" t-shirt, then Cesaro should get one too. "I.AM.UNITED.STATES.CHAMPION"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If Kane and DB were to get "I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS" t-shirt, then Cesaro should get one too. *"I.AM.UNITED.STATES.CHAMPION"*



You mean Cesaro shirt would be in 6 different languages .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats too generic. "I.AM.UNITED.STATES.CHAMPION" is better and all the fans will chant along with him and it will be like an orchestra in the ring though there would be too much lag...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

*A.* There has been nothing to suggest they wont make a t-shirt for them at some stage.

*B.* Again, the comparison to earlier this year is ridiculous. That was a matter of making Daniel Bryan into a top guy they could rely on for years and years. This will be a fun mid-card act for a while. Again, not comparable. Same concept, but not comparable in the slightest. You'll get your t-shirt and you'll still make nonsensical complaints about the product. Yay.


As far as the whole Santino thing, shut the fuck up dude.  Yeah, he is over. Over with the demo who WWE are _actually making money from_, not the rest of us who stream PPVs every month. WWE doesn't need to anything, especially for people like you who will complain regardless.

At some stage down the line when the Santino character is running out of steam with the majority of the audience (we're faaaaar from the majority) then they'll likely switch his character around. It wont however, be because some self-righteous dweeb wants it to happen.

Smarks these days. Thinking WWE should actually give a shit about you. 




> GUYS ITS JUST A T SHIRT


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Feed. Me. Moar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

Over? You mean his title reign is over?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> *A.* There has been nothing to suggest they wont make a t-shirt for them at some stage.
> 
> *B.* Again, the comparison to earlier this year is ridiculous. That was a matter of making Daniel Bryan into a top guy they could rely on for years and years. This will be a fun mid-card act for a while. Again, not comparable. Same concept, but not comparable in the slightest. You'll get your t-shirt and you'll still make nonsensical complaints about the product. Yay.



They make shirts so they can sell them. The make shirts so they can make money. THEY MAKE SHIRTS ONCE THEY KNOW THEY CAN PUSH THEM. 
BUSINESS 101 in case you dont know. 

They dont fucking make shirts just because some guy is over or try make them a main eventer , for fuck sakes even fucking Diesel has a new shirt out.   

As for your asinine complaining which is ironic to begin with no one is complaining we were suggesting what kind of shirts we would like to see. Learn to read before you embarrass yourself in rants.





> As far as the whole Santino thing, shut the fuck up dude.  Yeah, he is over. Over with the demo who WWE are _actually making money from_, not the rest of us who stream PPVs every month. WWE doesn't need to anything, especially for people like you who will complain regardless.
> 
> At some stage down the line when the Santino character is running out of steam with the majority of the audience (we're faaaaar from the majority) then they'll likely switch his character around. It wont however, be because some self-righteous dweeb wants it to happen.
> 
> Smarks these days. Thinking WWE should actually give a shit about you.



This fucking little jimmie is dead serious He is over a demographic thats about it. He is not super over , you know who that is? It is Daniel Bryan anything he touches turns to gold that is a fact. Santino is stuck in this box with his gimmick where he cant expand that is another fact. Learn what   over means before you even type stupid shit. 

WWE is losing money another fact you dont realize, they are hurting and hurting bad. They needed the fucking Rock to draw in over 1 million buys at Wrestlemania TWICE.

Again , switching gimmicks were a Norm and use to be within season. Like a year or so. No wrestler like being stuck to a one dimension gimmick Shena wanting to turn heel but creative refuses proves this. 


 Jesus, these little jimmies now a days. 


P.S learn to differentiate an opinionated discussion from demanding. NO one here says WWE gives a fuck it is quite clear they dont give a darn since the company is far from the billion dollar company it was just to make a good public image so Linda can make it into the senate.


----------



## EJ (Sep 22, 2012)

FEED.

ME.

MOAR.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

Getting upset over some people suggesting new WWE t-shirts. Little Jimmy confirmed!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Danger Doom said:


> They make shirts so they can sell them. The make shirts so they can make money. THEY MAKE SHIRTS ONCE THEY KNOW THEY CAN PUSH THEM.
> BUSINESS 101 in case you dont know.
> 
> They dont fucking make shirts just because some guy is over or try make them a main eventer , for fuck sakes even fucking Diesel has a new shirt out.



What you've written here doesn't even make sense. Structurally, this is horrible.

From that horrible sentence, I think you said something along the lines of they don't make shirts so they can get them over or something. I never said that. All I was saying was that the shirt was capitalizing on something or someone (Bryan) that was going to be a huge deal. Again, this tag team isn't even close to being on the same level.

If I misinterpreted, there is no way you're going to make me feel shitty about that. It's completely nonsensical.



> As for your asinine complaining which is ironic to begin with no one is complaining we were suggesting what kind of shirts we would like to see. Learn to read before you embarrass yourself in rants.



About a page ago there were people word for word stating "I can't believe WWE haven't given these guys a t-shirt yet" and trying to use it as a basis for WWE being "idiots." I didn't misinterpret anything.

Eh, I'm fine. I'm definitely embarrassed for you, though.



> This fucking little jimmie is dead serious He is over a demographic thats about it. He is not super over , you know who that is? It is Daniel Bryan anything he touches turns to gold that is a fact. Santino is stuck in this box with his gimmick where he cant expand that is another fact. Learn what   over means before you even type stupid shit.



Yes, he's over with the main demographic who attend WWE shows. How does that make him not over? You literally just contradicted yourself there and you clearly have zero understanding of what being "over" means.

I never said he's "super over" and this has nothing to do with Daniel Bryan. Bryan is over because he's a lot better than Santino. It's pretty simple. 

I'm not exactly sure what the issue is there anyway or how your fucking ludicrous "make him into another generic ultra serious heel" idea is going to make Santino into a megastar. Stop trying to "fix" what doesn't need fixing, especially when your idea has been done before plenty of times and flopped.

As much as your struggling to come to grips with it, Santino has found a gimmick that not only is unique but has actually stuck for about 5 years now and again, it hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. Just stop.



> WWE is losing money another fact you dont realize, they are hurting and hurting bad. They needed the fucking Rock to draw in over 1 million buys at Wrestlemania TWICE.



Blah blah blah "WWEs rating suck herp derp." Considering your entire post is basically a repetition of smarky bullshit that's be debunked time and time again, I'll assume you're basing this on ratings, buyrates etc etc.

WWE had their 3rd best year financially as a company about 2 years ago, despite ratings being mostly the same and buyrates being low. It's just not something that drives the business anymore, but it's sure handy. The WrestleMania's prior to Rock coming back were either already in the 1 million range or were bordering right on 1,000,000 anyway. Not that it matters, of course.

Rock and Brock Lesnar being draws aren't proof WWE is hurting like, at all.




> Again , switching gimmicks were a Norm and use to be within season. Like a year or so. No wrestler like being stuck to a one dimension gimmick Shena wanting to turn heel but creative refuses proves this.


 
I seriously don't want to hear you categorizing people ever again when you're so blatantly guilty of being a sheep yourself. A report made up by some douche on the internet doesn't _prove_ anything. You realise that the "reports" you read on Wrestling sites (and by the look of things you consider them gospel) is mostly bullshit and conjecture these days, right? 




> P.S learn to differentiate an opinionated discussion from demanding. NO one here says WWE gives a fuck it is quite clear they dont give a darn since the company is far from the billion dollar company it was just to make a good public image so Linda can make it into the senate.



Yeah, I totally misinterpreted "WWE are idiots for not capitalizing on giving these guys t-shirts" there. I have no idea what I was thinking. 

And WWE not giving a fuck about you or your horrible fantasy booking doesn't mean they don't give a darn in general. 

I thought I was over making fun of butthurt IWC drones, but you've proven otherwise. This was hilarious. Seriously, thank you.




> Getting upset over some people suggesting new WWE t-shirts. Little Jimmy confirmed!



Cardinal rule of Wrestling; don't bury your opponent on the mic before your match because if you lose, you just lost to the person you buried. Now I see why you guys have this weird vendetta against "little jimmies."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

t





> What you've written here doesn't even make sense. *Structurally, this is horrible.*


Nothing to say resort to grammar attack. Be a Star Brightest Day.



> From that horrible sentence, I think you said something along the lines of they don't make shirts so they can get them over or something. I never said that. All I was saying was that the shirt was capitalizing on something or someone (Bryan) that was going to be a huge deal. Again, this tag team isn't even close to being on the same level.



> Doesnt understand what marketing is
>Doesnt understand the point of merchandise




> If I misinterpreted, there is no way you're going to make me feel shitty about that. It's completely nonsensical.


>No one was talking to you before your rant.
>Calls it nonsensical  
>No one is trying to make you feel shitty here, confirm for feeling shitty.





> About a page ago there were people word for word stating "I can't believe WWE haven't given these guys a t-shirt yet" and trying to use it as a basis for WWE being "idiots." I didn't misinterpret anything.



>Calls my English bad, yet doesnt understands what he reads.
>Its not suppose to be taken seriously by said poster. 

Does Shena pays you for this PR lil Jimmie?  



> Eh, I'm fine. I'm definitely embarrassed for you, though.



Oh, nice come back, you sure showed me. 





> Yes, he's over with the main demographic who attend WWE shows. How does that make him not over? You literally just contradicted yourself there and you clearly have zero understanding of what being "over" means.


 
>Thinks being cheered is over.

Zack Ryder must be one of the top guys in the WWE then if that be the case .
Brodus Clay must be even more over than Santino. 

You know what the fuck over is? I tell you just look at Kane he can switch from Dead serious Heel to fucking goofy face and he still get reaction and be entertaining for both. Thats what fucking over is.  






> I never said he's "super over" and this has nothing to do with Daniel Bryan. Bryan is over because he's a lot better than Santino. It's pretty simple.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what the issue is there anyway or how your fucking ludicrous "make him into another generic ultra serious heel" idea is going to make Santino into a megastar. Stop trying to "fix" what doesn't need fixing, especially when your idea has been done before plenty of times and flopped.
> 
> As much as your struggling to come to grips with it, Santino has found a gimmick that not only is unique but has actually stuck for about 5 years now and again, it hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. Just stop.



Clearly you just start watching wrestling and needs to leave this thread.

No one is suggesting him to turn into a super heel, we said he needs to change his gimmick you know  instead of just being this safe zone type of shit. I get cheered this way so I stay this way. I wonder if The Rock or Austin would have this mentality guess none of them would have turned heel . Learn to read, for someone who is  try hard enough to try attack someone grammar you sure lack comprehension skills  .  

Santino did not find this gimmick it is what  creative is giving him and tell him to stick with it. Since you know every fucking body in the locker room are yes men and not trying to be their own individuals (Inb4 stop reading reports, they are totally unique ). Then again you would actually have to be a non little Jimmie to understand. 



> Blah blah blah "WWEs rating suck herp derp." Considering your entire post is basically a repetition of smarky bullshit that's be debunked time and time again, I'll assume you're basing this on ratings, buyrates etc etc.


So this means you got nothing to back up your claims?

Debunked? Lol cute only you here crying like this

LEAVE WWE ALONE IT IS BEST RIGHT NOW, STANTINO MARELLA IS THE BEST RASSLOR EVAH, SHENA SHOULD KEEP HIS SAME OLD STICK BECAUSE IT MAKES THE KIDS HAPPY AND TOTALLY NOT RUIN WHAT WRESTLING IS. 





> WWE had their 3rd best year financially as a company about 2 years ago, despite ratings being mostly the same and buyrates being low. It's just not something that drives the business anymore, but it's sure handy. The WrestleMania's prior to Rock coming back were either already in the 1 million range or were bordering right on 1,000,000 anyway. Not that it matters, of course.



It is a good thing we are not arguing accounting because you would look even more idiotic. 


> WrestleMania XXV - 960,000
> WrestleMania XXVI - 885,000
> WrestleMania XXVII - 1,042,000
> WrestleMania XXVIII - 1,300,000 (Highest Buyrate Record)



Over a million anyway guess the two years before including the so called year that you claim is the 2nd best year financially . 






> Rock and Brock Lesnar being draws aren't proof WWE is hurting like, at all.


 No their stocks drop from $17.30 to $12 tells you they are hurting.
Ratings drop
Weak PPV buy ins
etc

Rise above the hate little jimmie rise above it.





> I seriously don't want to hear you categorizing people ever again when you're so blatantly guilty of being a sheep yourself. A report made up by some douche on the internet doesn't _prove_ anything. You realise that the "reports" you read on Wrestling sites (and by the look of things you consider them gospel) is mostly bullshit and conjecture these days, right?



Being a sheep, you mean me the guy who will not sit back look at the shit they are feeding me and be like it is fine guys it is better than anything before. Then get piss off at anybody who disagrees and calls the product shit. You must think my name is The Brightest Day!. 

I consider those report Gospel just like you consider Santino to be Jesus and Shena the lord himself .







> Yeah, I totally misinterpreted "WWE are idiots for not capitalizing on giving these guys t-shirts" there. I have no idea what I was thinking.
> 
> And WWE not giving a fuck about you or your horrible fantasy booking doesn't mean they don't give a darn in general.



I know they give a darn about you little jimmie and your parents money. Tell me are you dress in Rise above Cancer swag right now as you read this? 





> I thought I was over making fun of butthurt IWC drones, but you've proven otherwise. This was hilarious. Seriously, thank you.



Lol butt hurt ? You dont know what that word mean do you 

>Hey guys Kane and DB doesnt deserves a  shirt.

Member post about shirt

>YOU FUCKING IDIOTS THEY DONT DESERVE SHIRTS 

Yep , I see your point I am so butt hurt. So are you going to cry if next week they get shirts? Please say yes.



 In closing: TL/DR

 - Cant differentiate between a complaint from a suggestion .
-Is Santino biggest fan which is why he would find humour in such shit.
-Our opinions are invalid because WWE doesnt give a shit, until they do then we are allowed to voice them.
- Gets mad at other people suggestion, try to force his pro WWE opinions on us, call someone an idiot because they are not on board the Shenanation train.

 This doesnt happen to be you ?


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

You two are so cute together.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> You two are so cute together.



I like how you encourage this little jimmie.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

I like the WWE so far with team friendship.

It even gets feuds in this thread. 

can't wait until next 30 minutes to see what IBD will say towards your last promo


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2012)

Popcorn mode. :ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> can't wait until next 30 minutes to see what IBD will say towards your last promo



I should start talk in the 3rd person with catch phrases .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

HUG IT OUT!
HUG IT OUT!


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> HUG IT OUT!
> HUG IT OUT!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2012)

IBD and Danger Doom's arguments have been seriously better than anything Alberto Del Rio and Shitmus have done these last few months.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> IBD and Danger Doom's argument is seriously better than anything Alberto Del Rio and Shitmus have done these last few months.



 We have our Kane and Daniel Bryan team.


----------



## Vox (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anyone else watch NXT? It is actually really good.

...Or is that just me?

EDIT: Fuck you Danger for stretching my screen!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Danger Doom is glad to see you realize how asinine your posts was. Danger was about to take his rebuttal turn it side ways, shine it up real nice and ....


Concession accept young James.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2012)

So, rifting through all of the bullshit (where you accused me of a lack of comprehension, only for the rest of your post to completely misinterpret the majority of my argument), I've finally found the parts of your argument where you actually try to argue in favor of something. The rest was more inane "you mean you DON'T shit all over WWE and still watch it every week?!?!? You must a lil jimmie~!@!!!!1!!!" 

Alrighty then.



> >Thinks being cheered is over.
> 
> Zack Ryder must be one of the top guys in the WWE then if that be the case .
> Brodus Clay must be even more over than Santino.
> ...




Holy fuck this is retarded.

Yes, you fucking moron. _Getting a reaction and sustaining said reaction is the very definition of being over_. Just because a certain Wrestler has worked with a specific demeanor without much variation doesn't mean he's not over.

Kane managing to be effective in a couple of different roles is a reflection that he can do both roles well. If a guy who is over as a heel can't get over as a babyface it simply means he's not a very good babyface. It doesn't mean he isn't an over heel. Pro Wrestling 101.

Santino, while he throws his comedy routine into his matches to some degree, his matches are almost entirely serious back-and-forth matches that manage to get the crowd involved for it's entirety. So yes, Santino has shown to be more than capable in both a serious and goofy role and has been doing so for a long time. Again, Santino doesn't need to change and even then, the likelihood of turning him into the generic MMA guy he played in developmental helping him progress up the card is slim at best. Going by a history of those dudes flopping anyway.

If your definition of "being over" was even close to being reality, then the majority of guys who have been a regular part of WWE's programming since the 1970s in either the mid-card or the main-event wouldn't be considered "over." "Better not push that Randy Orton guy. He isn't a good babyface so he's not over." 




> Being a sheep, you mean me the guy who will not sit back look at the shit they are feeding me and be like it is fine guys it is better than anything before. Then get piss off at anybody who disagrees and calls the product shit. You must thing my name is The Brightest Day!.



Being a sheep, as in the guy who sits and reads a report made up by a dweeb who has zero actual connection to the company itself because he knows there are enough idiots out there who will believe it.

And dude, I went through my "I hate everything about WWE but still watch it every week" phase a long time ago. Being apart of a group of virgins in their early 20s who like 10 year olds isn't fun. Eventually, you'll probably grow out of it. Until then, enjoy the people within WWE not giving a shit about you.

I don't agree with everything WWE does. Far from it. I just have a decent understanding of their business and don't raise my expectations to fucking ridiculous levels.  



> I consider those report Gospel just like you consider Santino to be Jesus and Shena the lord himself



Hey pot, here's kettle. Based off this comment and the rest of your post, I'd hold off on the lack of comprehension accusations if I were you.




> It is a good thing we are not arguing accounting because you would look even more idiotic.
> 
> WrestleMania XXV - 960,000
> WrestleMania XXVI - 885,000
> ...



Do you honestly think that for years WWE had been pulling buyrates in the 1 million range until recently, only for Rock to be this big knight in shining armor to save the day or something? That's hardly the case.

Historically, the 800,000 range has been the typical number for WrestleMania, so in reality they were still on target prior to Rock coming back. I'm not saying Rock shouldn't be given a big pat on the back, but this idea they need him or something is way off. Every two years or so WWE will pull 1 million for WrestleMania. It's not something that's recent, it's been the case for over a decade now. In fact, WWE pulling 1,000,000 for WrestleMania started to get even more consistent after guys like Rock left.



> Over a million anyway guess the two years before including the *so called* year that you claim is the 2nd best year financially



WWE stated it themselves on their corporate website. I didn't make this shit up. 




> No their stocks drop from $17.30 to $12 tells you they are hurting.
> Ratings drop
> Weak PPV buy ins
> etc



And again, the fact that WWE have their 3rd best year financially as a company just a couple of years ago completely nullifies that. WWE are still doing very well for themselves.





> - Cant differentiate between a complaint from a suggestion .
> -Is Santino biggest fan which is why he would find humour in such shit.
> -Our opinions are invalid because WWE doesnt give a shit, until they do then we are allowed to voice them.
> - Gets mad at other people suggestion, try to force his pro WWE opinions on us, call someone an idiot because they are not on board the Shenanation train.



lol.

Your rants about reading comprehension seem reeeaaally pointless now.



> This doesnt happen to be you ?





Anyway, I'd rather be the fat dude with a kid, a life and the ability to actually enjoy things than the fat virgin who doesn't enjoy wrestling but can't do anything about it because he has horrendous people skills and narrow interests.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2012)

Me conceding to some nerd who read his first dirtsheet a week ago. Don't be silly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So, rifting through all of the bullshit (where you accused me of a lack of comprehension, only for the rest of your post to completely misinterpret the majority of my argument), I've finally found the parts of your argument where you actually try to argue in favor of something. The rest was more inane "you mean you DON'T shit all over WWE and still watch it every week?!?!? You must a lil jimmie~!@!!!!1!!!"
> 
> Alrighty then.



Doom wants to know if you get paid to piggy back WWE? 




> Holy fuck this is retarded.
> 
> Yes, you fucking moron. _Getting a reaction and sustaining said reaction is the very definition of being over_. Just because a certain Wrestler has worked with a specific demeanor without much variation doesn't mean he's not over.



 Again answer the question is Zack Ryder over? Is Brodus Clay over Doom is using your own asinine argument against you and you cant even answer. You know why ? Because they are not. Being fucking over you get the entire stadium behind you, not mix reactions, and you fucking draw in ratings. 

  Santino getting cheered for Elimination chamber is what you were basing this off right? . 

Oh, shit did Danger Doom just shut down your stupid argument , He believes he did. 

 You must think Santino deserves WHC or WWE championship because he is so over. He must be getting those pushes like Zack and Brodus. Sad when you are so dense you dont realize how stupid your argument was. 







> Kane managing to be effective in a couple of different roles is a reflection that he can do both roles well. If a guy who is over as a heel can't get over as a babyface it simply means he's not a very good babyface. It doesn't mean he isn't an over heel. Pro Wrestling 101.



Exactly do you remember Santino was over as a heel because Doom dont. 






> Santino, while he throws his comedy routine into his matches to some degree, his matches are almost entirely serious back-and-forth matches that manage to get the crowd involved for it's entirety. So yes, Santino has shown to be more than capable in both a serious and goofy role and has been doing so for a long time. Again, Santino doesn't need to change and even, giving his character a complete makeover probably isn't going to help anymore.



Santino is the circus clown in the WWE. That what he is nothing more nothing else.  His job is to please the little jimmies just like yourself.   

Serious back and forth matches that is rich  . So you in your heart you believe he made the US title prestigious? 



> If your definition of "being over" was even close to being reality, then the majority of guys who have been a regular part of WWE's programming since the 1970s in either the mid-card or the main-event wouldn't be considered "over." "Better not push that Randy Orton guy. He isn't a good babyface so he's not over."


Fun Fact for those for lack of better term dont know what the fuck they are talking about.

In the Attitude era yes Rock and Austin were the top cards but guess  what over 50% of the roster was just a tier below them and could have gotten there. Rock and Austin confirm how competitive it was back then.  

Even the jobbers in the early 2000s had more fucking potential than Santino kid. 

[YOUTUBE]1hltC0ByOLk[/YOUTUBE]

 Yes Randy Borton sucks as a Face always has and always will with his baby oil self.




> Do you honestly think that for years WWE had been pulling buyrates in 1 million range until recently, only for Rock to be this big knight in shining armor to save the day or something? That's hardly the case.



Changing his argument signs of losing 101.

They had 1 million buy rate before but they slip and began sucking 2 fucking years in a row guess who made them get back in that status quo? Ding Ding Rock. Guess why this year mania drew in the largest Buy rate. Was it Shena ? Was it Santino? As if . You know who it was little Jimmie? It was the Rock .

Shitty Argument # 2352355523 mocked and shut down.



> Historically, the 800,000 range has been the typical number for WrestleMania, so in reality they were still on target prior to Rock coming back. I'm not saying Rock shouldn't be given a big pat on the back, but this idea they need him or something is way off. Every two years or so WWE will pull 1 million for WrestleMania. It's not something that's recent, it's been the case for over a decade now. In fact, WWE pulling 1,000,000 for WrestleMania started to get even more consistent after guys like Rock left


.

Again glad to know this isnt a business class. You fucking make a 1.03 million buy rate then you drop over 20% is not fucking good. Learn basic math and you will get far in life.

If you make 100000 grand a year your highest earning then you drop to 80000 the following year and then to 60000 the next year you know that is a fucking lost.  It means your overall QUALITY, you know something you are unfamiliar with, has dropped off.  





> WWE stated it themselves on their corporate website. I didn't make this shit up.



They also stated that they were doing great after their stocks dropped over 30% . You know it is called good PR .




> And again, the fact that WWE had their 3rd best year financially as a company just a couple of years ago completely nullifies that. WWE are still doing very well for themselves.



>Doesnt know how stocks work. 





> Being a sheep, as in the guy who sits and reads a report made up by a dweeb who has zero actual connection to the company itself because he knows there are enough idiots out there who will believe it.



Being a sheep also includes getting mad over someone else opinion of the quality of the WWE and then cry why cant the members just accept it what it is. 
Then take anything and everything WWE dishes out to him like it is the best thing ever despite it being shit. Oh shit Doom just describe what is known as a fanboy and fanboys tend to be sheep to what ever they are fans of. 

Oh shit Doom just proved to this twit that he is a hypocrite.  




> And dude, I went through my "I hate everything about WWE but still watch it every week" phase a long time ago. Being apart of a group of virgins in their early 20s who like 10 year olds isn't fun. Eventually, you'll probably grow out of it. Until then, enjoy the people within WWE not giving a shit about you.



It must hurt that you are so frustrated that you have to resort to the good old " Well, you are big old meanie, you must be a virgin . " insult.  Doom remember when it was hip to brag about one sex life.



> I don't agree with everything WWE does. Far from it. I just have a decent understanding of their business and don't raise my expectations to fucking ridiculous levels.



Again miss the boat on comprehension skills. 

Nobody raise their expectations. Nobody is hating on WWE there several things this place like if you sit down and read. You jump into a rage because someone suggested shirts . Yet in the previous statement you talk about you being grown up. Oh shit did Doom just expose another contradicting statement of yours . So, Sorry.



> Hey pot, here's kettle. Based off this comment and the rest of your post, I'd hold off on the lack of comprehension accusations if I were you.



That gentle breeze that is floating over your head is Doom mocking you and you wasnt quick to realize it.


Doom guessed he rustled this little Jimmie....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2012)

*has never read a dirtsheet directly*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Me conceding to some nerd who read his first dirtsheet a week ago. Don't be silly.



 >Online arguing over the quality of some show
> Calls the other person a nerd.

Seems legit.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2012)

lol dude, it's pretty clear you aren't able to add anything substantial or offer up a debate that hasn't been beaten to death before, so at this point you aren't worth it. If you _really_ feel the need to take this as some form of personal victory, go ahead.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> lol dude, it's pretty clear you aren't able to add anything substantial or offer up a debate that hasn't been beaten to death before, so at this point you aren't worth it. If you _really_ feel the need to take this as some form of personal victory, go ahead.



Doom beat your argument to death.

You talk about stuff yet to provide any proof. Santino is over? Cool, post a recent vid where he is over?

You cant ? Okay lets start off easy find the statistics for the claims you make about WWE doing better than ever. That is hard too? 

Oh so this all you just being  frustrated? 

Oh you conceded? Concessions accepted again.

Know your role and shut your mouth Jabroni .


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 23, 2012)

Hah, no. If you can't see your own behavior here then it isn't worth it. That's why I'm stopping.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 23, 2012)

The fact that he cant admit Santino is over makes me question his opinion...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

Doom said Santino is over a demographic. He is not over as in he does not have every fucking body no matter where he is giving him a response. You dont hear oh shit that Santino segment just draw in so much ratings. A clown with the same personality can get the same house reaction as Santino.

Shena comes in you get lets go Shena, Shena sucks.

Daniel Bryan comes in you get a loud yes yes yes / no no no.

Santino comes in you will hear about 50% of them cheering , just like when Ryder is in the ring. 

Since Doom made it clear he recognize his mic skills and ring ability before the WWE. He could go far if he would take up a fucking serious gimmick. If he is so over he can make that shit work. While the little jimmie  argues  that he should stay that way until his steam runs out.

Shit, if Santino is over then Zack must be main eventing status then since he pushes more merch and literally have the entire stadium calling for him whenever WWE is in NY area.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Doom said Santino is over a demographic. He is not over as in he does not have every fucking body no matter where he is giving him a response. You dont hear oh shit that Santino segment just draw in so much ratings. A clown with the same personality can get the same house reaction as Santino.
> 
> Shena comes in you get lets go Shena, Shena sucks.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Santino always gets a decent to good reaction. Who cares what people on forums think about him. Most of the people on wrestling forums want every wrestler to be some super cereal badass. And no not just anybody could get over with Santino's gimmick. Try doing the same thing with Yoshi Tatsu or Tyson Kid. It would flop hard. He was booked strongly earlier in the year before WWE fell off during his US reign. If he didn't lose most of the time he had the title then people would have gotten more invested in him.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2012)

Da faq. What the hell happened in this thread?  Ha team friendship taught you naught, fools? Hug it out 

EDIT"



hahha Botchcara


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Oh jesus fucking christ.
> 
> *ITS. ONLY. BEEN. A. WEEK.*
> 
> No, WWE are not idiots for not having made a T-Shirt this early into a tag team. You guys are driving me crazy. Not to mention, they just based an entire show around these two guys antics. You guys thought this was hilarious, yet your first reaction is to think of some nonsensical complaint. Fuck. How you would let a t-shirt get in the way of you enjoyment of something is way, way beyond me. You are all insane.



Yes they are need I remind you of drunks "best in the world" shirts?  First rule of marketing strike while the product is hot, before folks get bored.  By next week I will have moved onto someone else so if they want my money they better have a shirt by smackdown this week.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh you Mysterio wearing a ? shirt to hide your beer belly. He must have been drinking with Drunk.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread has his own tag team champions. They need their own t-shirt right now. Doctor Shelby would be proud of you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> What are you talking about? *Santino always gets a decent to good reaction*. Who cares what people on forums think about him. Most of the people on wrestling forums want every wrestler to be some super cereal badass. And no not just anybody could get over with Santino's gimmick. Try doing the same thing with Yoshi Tatsu or Tyson Kid. It would flop hard. He was booked strongly earlier in the year before WWE fell off during his US reign. If he didn't lose most of the time he had the title then people would have gotten more invested in him.



Bold- Decent to good is what? Oh you mean Mixed?  Isnt that what I said? 


No you are incorrect, noone can get over with *Heath Slater gimmick* and he did. It is easy to get over with the Kids when you literally spoon fed such a goofy character to them while be slightly amusing. He gain a huge reaction at  EC because he was the underdog going in, and the only decent face in the match. He dropped of the US title because his gimmick doesnt work well on such a scene. 

 Since when winning mean you attract people interest? I can literally spell out how Santino will win or lose a match for the past 4 months. 

He will do a hip toss every now and again, then his opponents will dominate him leading up to them going against the ropes for a clothes line where he will dodge by splits twice , throw his opponent on the ground and do a falling head butt. He will then bring out the cobra at which point he is distracted so he either hits it or he gets wreck. If the distraction is in his favor then he wins with a roll up.

I dare you show me a match beside elimination chamber where he has shown anything different. That is how he is being booked always. No one here is saying he isnt getting a reaction but apparently some of you believe this guy is the next big thing because dancing around /skipping / talking about imaginary things get you *fully *over. I just describe 5 superstars in the last sentence. 

No one cares what other people on forums want about except The Brightest day ! because he seem to have a passionate vendetta against the internet about people who state any opinion .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

Where is our Doctor Shelby as they are cleary at each other's throats right now.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 23, 2012)

Hmm I seemed to have come in to TL;DR thread 

Anyway where can I find NXT episodes


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, believe whatever you want to believe. Not getting sucked into an argument on why Santino doesn't suck when its so obvious why.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Actually as much as I got annoyed by his character...

I DID like 2 cool when they were out as a kid. lol. I'm sure there were a lot of adults that were pissed off at them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Meh, believe whatever you want to believe. Not getting sucked into an argument on why Santino doesn't suck when its so obvious why.



Concessions accepted . No one said He sucks, I for one knew he had more physical talents but you be quite silly to try say he is one of WWE top guys/workers.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 23, 2012)

*HUG IT OUT*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2012)

wtf? where is this from? lol


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

^ last smackdown

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEIeaJTzVOk[/YOUTUBE]

lol, I fucking busted out laughing when Damien Sandow cut Edge off and "THEIR OPINION DOESN'T COUNT. THEIR OPINION DOESN'T COUNT"

So far, the WWE has this potential:

Damien Sandow

Daniel Bryan and Kane (team Hug it out)

over Daniel Bryan

Prime Time players (Titus actually can make the match entertaining, it's like he's wrestling and trying to pick up on what AW was doing)

CM Punk (just needs to be put in a good angle)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> ^ last smackdown
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEIeaJTzVOk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah. I watched a little bit. I missed that part lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

WWECena just need to actually let someone win a fucking fued AND let it be that.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

WWEStone Cold/The Rock never let someone win a feud. lol

They either buried their opponents, or got back at them eventually somehow.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

I mean lol come on guys

It's obvious that John Cena is like one of the main heroes of the WWE. They aren't going to bury him. 

They don't need to do it, since it would accomplish nothing but satisfy us(people in this thread) for like...a week at the most. 

What they need to do is build another face up. Trust me, if they could do this and have him super over like Thuganomics Cena, chances are they will turn John Cena heel. It will make it even more epic (depending on his gimmick that he changes to and how it's done).

Actually, I'm pretty sure they want people to fall back on just in case that other face doesn't succeed/flop/. 

I'm betting Daniel Bryan is in that category, in regards to being used as a fail safe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> WWEStone Cold/The Rock never let someone win a feud. lol
> 
> They either buried their opponents, or got back at them eventually somehow.



 But you see the problem here? It was entertaining. And usually against each other or other established stars like Taker, Kane, HHH, Mankind, etc. And none of them lost any credibility.



Flow said:


> I mean lol come on guys
> 
> It's obvious that John Cena is like one of the main heroes of the WWE. They aren't going to bury him.
> 
> ...



 You totally misuses the word burial. Cena can not be burried by anyone on the roster he is to above them.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> But you see the problem here? It was entertaining. And usually against each other or other established stars like Taker, Kane, HHH, Mankind, etc. And none of them lost any credibility.



sooooo

Why is that Cena is part of the reason why you feel that he directs the WWE and tells them who to push? John Cena losing to a returning Kane would be pointless/useless. Fans would push for John Cena to fight him again. And when I say fans, I mean kids. 

Since when has The Rock ever lost to  a heel Triple H (cleanly) or something, then later "drop" the feud? lol. That would never happen. Usually, it's the heel that later just slowly drops the feud with the face and finds someone else to target. 

Please, give a long list of over super stars who John Cena can feud with in order to either push them, or that can be entertaining. 



> You totally misuses the word burial. Cena can not be burried by anyone on the roster he is to above them.




I mean, who do you honestly think it's ok for John Cena to lose to or be buried by? Don't pull some legend up or something, because he just lost cleanly to The Rock AND dropped the feud. 

I mean, who do you honestly think it's ok for John Cena to lose to and later DROP the feud.....

lol

I said bury because that's what a lot of you people in this thread want to happen, which won't make sense, and would be bad for business. Why would you make one of your top guys lose to someone like Alberto Delrio?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> sooooo
> 
> *Why is that Cena is part of the reason why you feel that he directs the WWE and tells them who to push?* John Cena losing to a returning Kane would be pointless/useless. Fans would push for John Cena to fight him again. And when I say fans, I mean kids.
> 
> ...



 You are saying that, not me. Not in anything I posted did I say or think Cena does that.

 It does not have to be a clean win. it was not rare for a fued to be dropped after a heel won it not to long ago. Something came along.

 And a long list? lol you request the impossible. But here are 3 that may benefit from it

DB
Barret
PUNK

 I would have added Miz and Cody Rhodes but their momentum have died down.



> I mean, who do you honestly think it's ok for John Cena to lose to or be buried by? Don't pull some legend up or something, because he just lost cleanly to The Rock AND dropped the feud.
> 
> I mean, who do you honestly think it's ok for John Cena to lose to and later DROP the feud.....
> 
> ...



 I listed 3 above.

 Are you really implying he should always come out on top?

 You gotta have the top guys lose to someone to help build them up to big stars as well. There is not even that right now. DB may be there.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> WWECena just need to actually let someone win a fucking fued AND let it be that.



When I read this, I figured you were saying Cena was in charge of what happens in the feuds.



> DB



Wouldn't work, he's just tapped to Sheamus, recovering his character from losing in 8 seconds at WM, and in a comical angle with Kane.



> Barret



Already feuded, didn't John Cena come out on top?




> PUNK


 Being done right now.


> I listed 3 above.
> 
> Are you really implying he should always come out on top?
> 
> You gotta have the top guys lose to someone to help build them up to big stars as well. There is not even that right now. DB may be there.



Which goes to show that it would be completely pointless for John Cena to lose cleanly to some other heel (which is RARELY ever done, if you are a major face).

And no, a lot of the times, heels don't gradually beat a major face out of no where cleanly.

They win mid card watches cleanly, while the other half of their matches are won out of some distraction, "injury", or simply cheat to win.

You wouldn't pin Damien Sandow towards CM Punk (face CM Punk) and have him win out of no where in a non title WWE championship match. That would be horrible booking, and completely pointless. 

Instead we are given matches in which Damien Sandow shows an aggressive manner of winning matches, and a lot of the times, wins CLEANLY. 

There are exceptions to guys like Brock Lesnar that are power houses and pushed fromt he start though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2012)

Flow said:


> When I read this, I figured you were saying Cena was in charge of what happens in the feuds.



 I am not ridiculous.



> Wouldn't work, he's just tapped to Sheamus, recovering his character from losing in 8 seconds at WM, and in a comical angle with Kane.



 He can play goofy heel to Cena. Actually give Cena a lighthearted fued for the first time in forever.



> Already feuded, didn't John Cena come out on top?



 I can wait off on this until after Wade gets some wins over at least some midcarders. They need to stop feeding people the bottom feeders.



> Being done right now.



 If Punk wins it would help Punk tremendously. Let punk then move on to...ugh...Orton or Sheamus. But we all know Cena will win at HIAC.



> Which goes to show that it would be completely pointless for John Cena to lose cleanly to some other heel (which is RARELY ever done, if you are a major face).
> 
> And no, a lot of the times, heels don't gradually beat a major face out of no where cleanly.
> 
> ...



 I never once said it had to be cleanly. While that may be a bonus the days of bad ass heels are sadly over. If said face loses then another one can step up while Cena would get targeted/picked up/whatever by another heel.

 Up and coming heels have won against top faces or other top billed faces before. Hell even cleanly a few times. And that was back when it was a more successful product.


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't want to see Daniel Bryan feud with John Cena, then lose to him. Like I said, pointless angle that wouldn't really help Daniel Bryan. 

Though, depending on how the match is done, they could make it so that John Cena just BARELY wins...but DB isn't Brock level yet. (kayfabe)

If Punk is thrown towards EITHER of those two, it will be pointless and just a drag. 

I REALLY want to see Punk feud with Daniel Bryan again. Those two are great in the ring together....

Wait, they could have Punk just brutalize Kane and injure him while making DB watch in some new gangster "respect" stable...then have Daniel Bryan come back for Punk for revenge. 

GOD THAT COULD WORK


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Do any of you guys here watch Edge's SciFy show Haven? It's 3rd season premiere just aired last week btw..

On another note, I'm interested to see Alberto del Rio and Brocardo have a face turn.. :ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2012)

New Four Horseman!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-fMGSe97VQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

You two promos sucked big time. 

Doom is not impressed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

This is more like it,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPKrnKjm0fI[/YOUTUBE]

I want to watch that Match again.. I am having trouble to find it.. 

*Ric Flair vs Jack Veneno*

*This was one of the most famous and controversial matches (actually there was two) to ever take place. Ric Flair went into great detail over his matches in the Dominican Republic with local icon Jack Veneno. *




> Legend has it, Jack Veneno once defeated NWA World Champion Ric Flair in the Dominican Republic for an 'unrecorded' title switch..
> ~~~The match happened in 1982, and catapulted Veneno into legendary status amung the Dominican Republic community..
> ~~~Jack Veneno had Flair in his sleeper hold as time ran out, and Veneno was announced as the NEW NWA World champion!
> In the rematch, with it being billed as Veneno defending against Flair, who had Roddy Piper in his corner..
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

I wanna see guards pointing guns at Piper. This shit sounds great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I wanna see guards pointing guns at Piper. This shit sounds great.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1LYEff3PUs[/YOUTUBE] Jump to 1:15.. Rick Flair is there in that fan made video and the guards. Yet to find the whole match


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Those Dominican guards were all Little Jimmies and their sons too and grandsons, and so on..


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

**


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm gonna take a wild guess and asume heyman is gonna talk about respect.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Is WWE actually taking a shot at NFL having replacement refs?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Dem Gm shorts


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

lol 

DAMN PUNK


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, I don't even.


----------



## Darc (Sep 24, 2012)

this is fucking weird


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

lol it's almost not fair how Punk can bury so many people in the WWE.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Heyman x AJ

Wait so Steph and Aj already bitchslap Heyman, who is next? i predict mae yong or vickie guerrero.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Aw, I am almost disappointed in how hard Punk went *pun not intended pervs* for heat as well as Heyman.  How far are you willing to play this Punk?  How much will WWE let him?


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, it really isn't...

Someone needs to match his damn skills, or he needs to tone it down. It's stupid that the best someone can do is either hit him or say "I'm going to beat your ass Punk!"

That's why even in this thread John Cena got over when he commented on his gimmick changes, ice cream bars, and how he doesn't main event.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2012)

Kofi shows more character on twitter then on camera...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, it really isn't...
> 
> *Someone needs to match his damn skills,* or he needs to tone it down. It's stupid that the best someone can do is either hit him or say "I'm going to beat your ass Punk!"
> 
> That's why even in this thread John Cena got over when he commented on his gimmick changes, ice cream bars, and how he doesn't main event.



Stone Cold....

That is all.

Seriously, it would be nice to see him meet an opponent who's on his level.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Why are those fucker still together, you lost the team championship to a more charismatic team.

lol vickie and truth are gone.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Stone Cold....
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Seriously, it would be nice to see him meet an opponent who's on his level.



I'll give a hell yeah for this.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

The return of Kofi v Ziggler.  I know WWE will waste it, but I grin.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Stone Cold....
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Seriously, it would be nice to see him meet an opponent who's on his level.



I mean a current superstar. The fucking problem with having yes man all the damn time who can't show their true character.

Well....I think The Miz can hang with CM Punk on the mic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeiSkXBu5mU[/YOUTUBE]

Triple H wasn't even that damn good on the mic, but he could hang with The Rock/Stone Cold on the mic.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

God why the fuck does Dolph Ziggler oversell so damn much.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol nice Fameasser by Shitler.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal. Reversal.Reversal. Reversal.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> I mean a current superstar. The fucking problem with having yes man all the damn time who can't show their true character.
> 
> Well....I think The Miz can hang with CM Punk on the mic.
> 
> ...



Yea, I think the Miz can hang with him as well. It'll be interesting to see them feud if they ever get to do it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Ugh... No Shena tonight, please... Just one night off... I think he's the only person who I REALLY want to see have an off day for fucking once.

Also, I notice how this thread seems to not have a lot of people in it... It seems that people's interest in Raw and the WWE in general has kind of dwindled.


HK-47 said:


> Lol nice Fameasser by Shitler.



You hate Ziggler?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

*I DO NOT HAVE A GOAT FACE!*


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Also, I notice how this thread seems to not have a lot of people in it... It seems that people's interest in Raw and the WWE in general has kind of dwindled.



Yeah, i only cared the first part with Aj and Heyman, with the zig/kog thing didn't even watch, mute and watched breaking bad. I think i'm gonna use the mute button a lot and focus on something else.

Except with the kane and DB. Show should be called Raw featuring DB/Kane.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Gerald sounds like Harold....


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

My fucking god I love Kane/DB. :rofl


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Team Hug it Out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 24, 2012)

My name is Gerald 

Oh my god. These two. Fucking gold. 

Also tweet #HELLNO people


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Btw, what does "WWE13 sponsored WWE." even mean?


Gilgamesh said:


> Also tweet *#TEAMHELLNO *people


Fix that shit


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbdisWok8uo[/YOUTUBE]

Can you believe Kane used to supposed to be scary..?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Yo wtf why would they show lawler on the carriage while having CPR. fucking wwe.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

It's amazing how Daniel Bryan and Kane always steal the show. They're just too damn good.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ho shit Mick Foley's back.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

MIIIIIIIIIIIICK FOLEY


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

What the hell? He's here to talk about Punk..?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Time for Punk to get more heat.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

what a compelling start to this promo


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

If that friend so much as lays a hand on Mick I say ol' Cactus Jack shows that little Punk how it's done.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Really?  I am supposed to believe Foley is against current Punk?  This pithy attempt to make people boo Punk...will it really work?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Text and Tweets new way to start massive feuds


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk sure loves to bitch.

Meanwhile, Kane would be a great waiter. You'd never want to disrespect him.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

I expect punk leave a bad message on Mick Foley's facebook wall. Shit just got real.

He may won't gift him back whenever foley send a gift from marvel avengers aliance. Dat HEEL.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Way to mention Punk has already been in a cell with Cena...and he lost it to Del Rio.  So...shrug.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Punk vs. Cena in HIAC may very well ruin HIAC for me altogether...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Meh, fuck whatever the haters say about Punk nowadays. I like this Punk. He was too kiss assy as a face. This Punk essentially says fuck you to everyone who doesn't like him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

So...Foley....nooone cares about the title.  Way to bury the belt.  Cuz they don't matter.  Also, /me pops for 311 callback


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy crap, Text and Tweets serious bidnezz these dayz. The inevitable TOUT coming up soon.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love it when Mick gets fucking furious.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

DAMN

Foley is......goo'd.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So...Foley....nooone cares about the title.  Way to bury the belt.  Cuz they don't matter.  Also, /me pops for 311 callback



Aaaaand, the prestige of the WWE title just went down 20 points... Good work WWE.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

He didn't bury the WWE title. Who really uses statistics. 

Not even in kayfabe, people talk about the greatest moments in the WWE.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice speach by Foley. He is right, everyone remembers him being chockeslamed by the undertaker from the top of a cell. They always repeat that video any time they wanna sell a new DVD.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

....

Because heels being the WWE championship/cheating to win doesn't already bury the title. 

Come on people...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

I doubt Cena will be ready for HIAC. With that match being one of the most physical matches, I doubt WWE would put Cena in that match after having surgery.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't mean to defend the WWE so much, but some of you make it so damn hard not to comment on how flawed your statements are.

Mick Foley did not bury the WWE title. Yeah, title reigns are great, but do you people seriously comment on how Stone Cold was "THE BEST WWF/E CHAMPION EVARRRR" or "The most entertaining wrestler ever"

like seriously.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like it's time for Goldberg Ryback vs. Miz.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback in his first real match.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> He didn't bury the WWE title. Who really uses statistics.
> 
> Not even in kayfabe, people talk about the greatest moments in the WWE.



Saying no one cares about the title is not burying it or at least putting it down?

That can prompt someone to ask what the hell is the point of titles in the first place if no one gives a damn about it.



Flow said:


> ....
> 
> Because heels being the WWE championship/cheating to win doesn't already bury the title.
> 
> Come on people...



Actually, I'd say it does the opposite. They normally cheat to KEEP their title. Which shows that *they* do actually care about it.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

AHAHAHD{ISAFHAOFNPAEOF


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

>Mfw it's burying time.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Ryback vs Mizz at Hell in a Cell


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ryback in his first real match.



I think Ryback already beat miz in the past? or it was the brodus, dunno.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

What in god's fucking name is going on with Kane/DB?!

Oh fucking lawd...


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahah wtf that promo with mae young


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

kane and DB just had a Brorgasm.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5tWPlPKKzo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> ....
> 
> Because heels being the WWE championship/cheating to win doesn't already bury the title.
> 
> Come on people...


You saying it's never been built by wins that INCLUDED those methods?  Are you REALLY saying that?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and Kane are the best.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG I can't- Kane and DB are too much


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Kane and DB >>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else in RAW.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Daniel Bryan and Kane are the best.



As I said before, these guys always steal the show...


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricardo about to own some bitches.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Wade's never gonna be taken seriously with that shit entrance theme.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Saying no one cares about the title is not burying it or at least putting it down?



So are you saying people go on about how Stone Cold was the best WWF/E champion ever?

The point is, most people don't. They bring UP their title reigns. Mick Foley is the PERFECT example of why title reigns don't matter in a lot of cases. Hell, even The Undertaker didn't win that many titles compared to others. But he is still regarded to as one of the best wrestlers ever. 



> That can prompt someone to ask what the hell is the point of titles in the first place if no one gives a damn about it.



To be given immediate spotlight for some time. And to serve as a face/icon. 





> Actually, I'd say it does the opposite. They normally cheat to KEEP their title. Which shows that *they* do actually care about it.



This is delusional. The title is BURIED if someone cheats to take it. Using this logic, if Hornswoggle won the WWE championship out of some BS stipulation, the title should still be relevant and in no way/shape or form was it buried/butchered. 


> You saying it's never been built by wins that INCLUDED those methods? Are you REALLY saying that?



DID I REALLY SAY THAT

No, I didn't. But saying "God, Mick Foley just butchered the WWE title" and putting words in his mouth his damn ignorant thing to do.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Barret omega punch >>>> Big show's silly slow motion punch that hit with sage energy. 

I like how we haven't see big show for weeks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

I was browsing WWE.com when I saw this



Dont jump out your seat it was a What if situation. 

That is too much quality for the WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

This is not.   It shows his cunning, desire, etc, whatever is better than his physical betters.  He will be left a heap on the floor, but will be champion.  He is not trying to make the title pretty.  He is making it sturdy, to make an odd analogy.  And swoggle.  Really now?  Don't be hyperbolic 





Flow said:


> This is delusional. The title is BURIED if someone cheats to take it. Using this logic, if Hornswoggle won the WWE championship out of some BS stipulation, the title should still be relevant and in no way/shape or form was it buried/butchered.
> 
> 
> DID I REALLY SAY THAT
> ...


Uhm, I didn't say he murdered it, but that statement distinctly discredits it's perceived worth.  It IS an ignorant thing to do


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I was browsing WWE.com when I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As if this would ever happen anyway. With Nash buried for good by Triple H, Scott Hall being permanently indisposed due to being... Well, Scott Hall... And Hulk Hogan STILL hamming it up over at TNA, this is an all but impossible scenario. 

But damned if it wouldn't make me shit enough bricks to build a house.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow... I'm kinda tired and I don't wanna argue, so I'll end it by saying that I concede(Not really ).


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I was browsing WWE.com when I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NWO just lost a lot of legiticy with that shit. Like poor t-shirt, whatever did to deserve that? Is NWO a new cause now? 

*N*intendo *W*ii *O*rgy awareness or some shit?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey if Shena ever go heel, it make sense he does it the same exact way as Hogan since he is a poor mans Hulkster anyway. .


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> This is not.   It shows his cunning, desire, etc, whatever is better than his physical betters.  He will be left a heap on the floor, but will be champion.  He is not trying to make the title pretty.  He is making it sturdy, to make an odd analogy.  And swoggle.  Really now?  Don't be hyperbolic



ITT:

Let's talk about how Stone Cold's title reigns were amazing, and not how much of a great performer he was regardless if he had the champion or not. 

Same for Rock.



> Uhm, I didn't say he murdered it, but that statement distinctly discredits it's perceived worth.  It IS an ignorant thing to do



lol, that comment wasn't directed towards you.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Hey if Shena ever go heel, it make sense he does it the same exact way as Hogan since he is a poor mans Hulkster anyway. .



Well didn't they tried with him being with nexus? I know comparing NWO to Nexus is like comparing wantan soup of a quality restaurant with the super cheap one.

But what chena has to do so little jimmies will believe he is the bad guy now? he probably gotta break santino's legs or some shit.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

OMG Ricardo is compiting??? But the earth may explode if he unleash his bro powers. His suit is containing all his power, or else we all die.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> ITT:
> 
> Let's talk about how Stone Cold's title reigns were amazing, and not how much of a great performer he was regardless if he had the champion or not.
> 
> Same for Rock.


In this convo, fuck the stars, I worry about the prop's prestige moving forward.  Also, bad target.  never liked SCSA, was tired of Rock when he Rock Bottomed Miz.  ^_^


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> In this convo, fuck the stars, I worry about the prop's prestige moving forward.  Also, bad target.  never liked SCSA, was tired of Rock when he Rock Bottomed Miz.  ^_^






This didn't debunk anything little jimmy. 

Where do you order your own championships from since they are so important?


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is that Brocardo I see in action?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

Brocardo just punched mysterio like the little bitch he is. Mysterio will die in 7 days or have diarrhea.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

For SHAME, I am caught marking for a CURRENT wrestler.





Flow said:


> This didn't debunk anything little jimmy.
> 
> Where do you order your own championships from since they are so important?


Corner of What Does That Street and Have to Do With Avenue, at a place called Anything.  More importantly, dat tux is invincible


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brocardo gets dropped by Botch Cara...


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

They need the three fuckers to do a triple combo attack, because they alone can't beat Brocardo. 100% proven. 1 vs 3. Is like three gold saint using athena's exclamation. And he is still alive, like a boss.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

lol, at least you admit that it's important to you.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

the great white, kicking heads off minorities for 6 months straight


Flow said:


> lol, at least you admit that it's important to you.


Your presence speaks enough.  Shh, no more words.


----------



## EJ (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have a champion to show you little jimmy, I don't think I can entertain you without something shiny to look at.


----------



## Grand Cross (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Man the Foley and Drunk segment is painful.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

He looks like some random drug dealer in breaking bad?

Rhodes will be ragging lol, he tried to do this for weeks, Del rio like a boss get the job done.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2012)

lol Del Rio looks like a giant in that pic.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 24, 2012)

FUCKING KANE/DB I CAN'T EVEN... 

#TEAM HELL NO


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

With Cara looks like a baby that's getting his diaper change WTF.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL Botch Cara looked just like Del Rio in that pic. Are they brothers?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL Botch Cara looked just like Del Rio in that pic. Are they brothers?



inb4 every mex....wrestler looks the same.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

So I heard Goldberg signed a contract for WWE 13. Possible could lead to a return or mentoring for our hungry rookie .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2012)

Del Rio trying to show Sin Cara that you don't need a mask in the WWE.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 24, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

